# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > Klinik /  Stex / M2 (5.-10. Sem.) >  Der Hammerexamen Herbst 2011- und Zwischenwelten-Thread

## nikilaus

Ja, 
ich lese schon die ganze Zeit im Hex Fhjahr 2011- Thread mit und werde irgendwie jetzt schon nervs. 
Gibt es hier evtl. Gleichgesinnte, die auch im Herbst Examen machen und auch jetzt schon gedanklich dabei sind?
Ich bin auch so zwiegespalten, weil ich froh bin, wenn das PJ vorbei ist...aber was im Anschluss kommt, ist ja auch gerade nicht besser....
und noch was....habe von einigen gehrt, man solle sich schon im 3.Tertial bewerben....ist das realistisch oder kompletter Unsinn?

----------


## mabu

hallo nikilaus,
mir geht es da ganz hnlich wie dir. freue mich riesig dass ein pj-ende endlich in sicht ist, kann mir aber noch gar nicht vorstellen dann tagein tagaus bffeln zu mssen.
zum thema bewerbung, ich habe mich noch nicht beworben, hre aber auch die unterschiedlichsten meinungen.
vll. kann dir da ja der nchste gleichgesinnte einen guten tip geben.
lg

----------


## nikilaus

Ahhhhh,
schn, dass sich zumindest einer schon gefunden hat, der sich mit dem Thema bereits beschftigt.....vielleicht kann man sich ja in nchster Zeit echt mal ein wenig austauschen....
bin zur Zeit ziemlich gefrustet....das PJ ist echt nicht das, was ich mir erhofft hatte....lernen tu ich leider so gut wie nix, dafr sind aber meine Fertigkeiten als billige Arbeitskraft mehr als gefragt...fr 50% meiner Aufgaben knnte man im Prinzip auch einen Affen einstellen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lillca

Huhu  :Smilie: 

ich schiele auch schon mit einem Auge auf das Ende des PJ und wei nicht so recht, ob ich mich freuen soll oder nicht. Mir hat es viel Selbstsicherheit gebracht bisher, aber endlich mal wieder eine freie Tageseinteilung zu haben wre schon nicht schlecht.
Hab auch im Frhjahrs-Thread mitgelesen und mitgezittert. Jetzt sind wir bald dran ;)
Beworben hab ich mich nocht nicht. Das werde ich auch erst nach Ende des PJ tun, denk ich.

----------


## afk

Hi ihr,

ich kanns kaum noch erwarten, bis das PJ endlich zu Ende ist. Wie kann man eigentlich guten Gewissens sagen, dass man Arzt werden will , wenn man das PJ so schlimm fand??!! Natrlich gabs auch gute Seiten, aber alles in allem bin ich schockiert wie anstrengend und langweilig ich es teilweise fand. Vielleicht gehts euch anders; dann freue ich mich fr euch.
Ich habe mich brigens schon beworben. Allerdings kenne ich sonst sehr sehr wenige die sich auch gleich nach dem Staatsexamen auf die Arbeit strzen wollen. Ich denke, wer nicht sofort anfangen will aondern sich erst um seine Dr-Arbeit kmmern oder in den Urlaub fahren will muss sich in Sachen Bewerbung nicht verrckt machen.   :Smilie: 

Gre an alle Leidensgenossen .... es sind noch 43 Tage.... und dann vom Regen in die Traufe!

----------


## akw

So, nun ist die Anmeldung zum HEX auch  beim LPA  :Woow: 

Wie wollt ihr denn den 100 Tage Lernplan gestalten?  Mit freiem We oder wenigstens den Sonntag frei?!

Ich habe jetzt mal durchgeschaut...leider habe ich schon gar keine 100 Tage mehr nach PJ Ende, obwohl ich meinen kompletten Resturlaub am Ende nehme und mal 7 Tage die Woche als Lerntage gezhlt habe  :grrrr....:   Bin erst Anfang Juli mit PJ fertig...

Werde also frher anfangen oder irgendwelche Tage zwischendrin weglassen mssen, damit ich vielleicht den ein oder anderen Sonntag mir mal frei nehmen kann... wird ja glaub ich sonst bissel schwierig, das so lange durchzuhalten...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## nikilaus

Also bei mir sind es glaube ich nur 75 Tage oder so...mchte nmlich die ersten paar Wochenenden definitiv komplett frei haben und spter am liebsten auch immer einen Wochenendtag frei haben (auer wirklich komplett zum Schluss). Aber ich glaube, dass das trotzdem irgendwie hinhaut...laut 100-Tage-Lernplan muss man ja an einigen Tagen nur sehr wenige Seiten lesen, sodass ich dann teilweise einfach mehrere Tage auf einen Tag gepackt habe und es dann bei mir auf jeden Fall hinhaut...

liebe Gre

----------


## mabu

ich werde definitiv auch keine 100 lerntage haben. aber man hrt und liest ja immer wieder, dass man so einige fcher wie z.B. hygiene guten gewissens weglassen kann oder fr fcher wie psychiatrie nicht so lange braucht, wie es der plan vorsieht. mann muss sich den plan halt hinbasteln damit es passt. und ohne freie tage hlt man vermutlich nicht lange durch. ein bissl leben muss man ja auch noch drfen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Hallo zusammen,
so trifft man sich wieder, ne?!  :Grinnnss!:  Mu mich doch nach sehr langer Forums-Abstinenz auch in *unserem*  Examensthread verewigen. 
Mir gehts hnlich wie vielen von euch: endlich unser Thread, aber das bedeutet auch, dass es ernst wird.
Ich hab mir frs Examen vorgenommen, es nicht so wild werden zu lassen wie zu Physikumszeiten ;).
Allerdings ist seit 2,5 Wochen mein PJ endlich vorber und da ich Studien- und Urlaubstage sparen konnte, wars zuletzt nur noch ein Kraftakt. 
Ab Dienstag gehts mit lernen los, dann hab ich noch 107 Lerntage, wenn ich von 6 "Arbeitstagen"/Woche ausgehe. 2 Tage/Woche kann ich nur halbtags lernen, somit sollte das passen, wenn ich zwischendrin nen Zahn zulege oder den Sonntag mit einplane.
Und da ich einige Lcken habe, brauch ich bei dem ein oder anderen Fach sicherlich etwas mehr Zeit als vorgegeben. Und wenn nicht, auch nicht schlecht. Dann mach ich mal zustzlich frei  :Smilie: ).
Montag mu ich mich erstmal zum Examen anmelden  :Oh nee...: .
Ihr knnt allso damit rechnen, mich ab jetzt wieder hufiger hier anzutreffen. 
Also bis bald,
Flauschi

----------


## janne5284

Guten Morgen!!!

Ich gehre auch zu denen, die das schriftliche erfolgreich im April hinter sich gebracht hat... und mchte euch ein paar "Tipps" geben. 
Ich habe michc grob am 100 tage lernplan orientiert und ihm meinem Tempo angepasst. Im Endefekt brauch man definitiv weniger Tage! Ein paar Sachen wrde ich anders machen wenn ich nochmal ran msste:
Zum einen wrde ich mir Word Datein fr die wichtigsten Krankheitsbilder machen, denn sie kommen in allen Fchern immer wieder. Und da wrde ich auch immer wieder Hinweise aus den Kommentaren reinkopieren. Dann verzettelt man sich net so schnell  :Grinnnss!:  Und ich wrde mir 2 oder 3 Examen zur Probe aufheben- eins war zu wenig! Und die kleinen Fcher stflich vernachlssigen... Innere, Neuro, etc wirklich gut knnen und dafr Genetik und co stiefmtterlich behandeln......

Und gnnt euch freie Tage!! Evtl sogar mal ein paar Tage "Urlaub"... sonst ist es nihct zu schaffen... besonders in den letzten drei Wochen!!!!!!! 

*EXAPLAN zu verkaufen!!!*
Und ich habe noch einen Exaplan 6. AUflage, gelesen aber nicht markiert. Guter Zustand!! Code nicht benutzt zu verkaufen!!!! 
FP 75 plus Porto oder Abholung!
Hab auch noch allerlei anderes  :Grinnnss!:  Wie Pharmakarten....

----------


## Meuli

Flauschi!!!!!  :Love:   :Love:  
dass es dich noch gibt ...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Klar doch, Meuli  :Blush: .
Hast du was anderes erwartet?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

nein, natrlich nicht  :Grinnnss!: 
ich freu mich, dass du wieder da bist  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kut66

> Zum einen wrde ich mir Word Datein fr die wichtigsten Krankheitsbilder machen, denn sie kommen in allen Fchern immer wieder. Und da wrde ich auch immer wieder Hinweise aus den Kommentaren reinkopieren. Dann verzettelt man sich net so schnell  .


die idee find ich wirklich gut, danke fr den Tipp

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Juhuuuuu, dat flauschige Dingen is wieder daaaaaaa! *umrmel*

Mensch, soooooo lange nix von dir gehrt/gelesen. Aber umso schner, dass wir gemeinsam in "unserem" Thread sind  :Grinnnss!: .

Dann lesen wir uns ja jetzt wieder hufiger  ::-winky:

----------


## Muriel

Flausche, wie schn, Dich mal wieder zu lesen  :Grinnnss!:  Hm, jetzt bekomme ich irgendwie gerade Lust auf Cocktails in Deiner Kneipe (arbeitest Du da noch?)

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Schn die alten Hasen hier wiederzusehen  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Neben dem ganzen 100Tage Stress ganz schn exciting  :Top:  :Party:

----------


## Flauscheding

@ Daisy: ja, ich denke, wir sehen uns jetzt wieder fter  :Woow: .
@ muri: ne du, da arbeite ich schon ziemlich lange nicht mehr. Die Zeit war einfach rum, allerdings knnt ich jetzt durchaus auch nen Cocktail vertragen  :Grinnnss!: .

Wozu das Examen doch alles gut ist ?!

----------


## mabu

@Flauscheding:
glckwunsch, dass du das pj schon hinter dir hast, auch wenn's jetzt ernst wird! wir haben offiziell noch bis mitte juli, naja.
und hast du dich heute erfolgreich frs hex angemeldet?
ich habs mir fr morgen vorgenommen, dann gibts tatschlich kein zurck mehr. ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Wh, ich bin angemeldet  ::-oopss: . Komisches Gedhl, jetzt wirds ernst.
Ohne bisher nur einen Strich gemacht zu haben, fhl ich mich jetzt schon tierisch unwohl. Aber das gibt sich hoffentlich bald.
War den ganzen Morgen unterwegs, jetzt gehts gleich mal los mit "lernen", dazu gehrt als erstes, mein Arbeitszimmer mal aufzurumen  :Grinnnss!: .
Habe dann die Klinik, in der ich mir vorstellen knnte anzufangen, angerufen und habe gefragt, wie es berhaupt mit Stellen aussieht (I-Net gab nix her). Die Sekretrin hat sich erstmal meinen Namen inkl. Geburtsdatum aufgeschrieben. Ist das normal? Komisch komisch ...  Also werde ich Lebenslauf und Bewerbung schreiben, zum Friseur gehen, Bilder machen und die Bewerbung losschicken. 
Wie handhabt ihr das denn? Wann bewerbt ihr euch? 

@ mabu: bei uns gehts offiziell auch bis Mitte Juli, aber ich hab schon seit Anfang Mai frei  :Grinnnss!: . Studientage des 2. und 3. Tertials grtenteils gesammelt, das dritte Tertial frher begonnen und dann noch Urlaubstage genommen und schwupp, war ich so schnell fertig. Bin aber auch sehr glcklich darber, dass wir das durften. So gehts fr mich echt easy los ohne Druck und Stress von auen (den restl. Stress mach ich mir nur selbst ).

----------


## McBeal

Auch von mir - willkommen zurck, Flauscheding!!  :Grinnnss!:  

LG
Ally

----------


## Meuli

was wrdest du denn machen wollen, Flauschilein? (also welche Fachrichtung meine ich)

----------


## Flauscheding

*rusper* ... *tuschel* ... *flster* ....
Na Ansthesie  :Love:

----------


## Meuli

oh sehr cool, gute Wahl, wrde ich meinen  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## StressorenBewltiger

:Smilie:  schn, dass man sich hier nicht nochmal einreihen muss.....
Exaplan war bei mir super. Hatte ne sehr kurze Vorbereitungszeit und es hat trotzdem locker gereicht frs schriftliche.

Falls jemand noch einen examenonline Zugang (6 Monate)braucht , ich habe noch einen ungeffneten Code. Knnte den fr 35 per normalen Brief verschicken. Hatten den versehentlich doppelt gekauft.... :Blush: 
Und dann nicht getraut gleich zu verkaufen, falls ich durchgefallen wre

ich wrde mir nen Stick anschaffen und dann schn drauen kreuzen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Examensanmeldungsschock verarbeitet, morgen Friseurtermin und Freitag Termin fr Bewerbungsbilder  :Grinnnss!: . Heute schnell shoppen gehen (Bluse fr Bewerbungsbilder) und mit lernen starten.
Das ist mein Plan.  :Top:

----------


## nikilaus

Ohhh, ich bin so neidisch, dass einige schon frei haben...aber ganz schn heftig, dass ihr dann schon mit dem Lernen anfangt (macht mir Angst...es ist doch alles nher als man denkt)....ich wrde echt noch ein bichen relaxen an eurer Stelle. Bei uns geht es ja bis Ende Juli offiziell...da bleibt wohl dann keine Zeit mehr zum Relaxen....bin so froh, wenn alles vorbei ist und man nicht 5,5 Std. am Stck in einer OP stehen muss.....
meine Motivation ist soooo am Ende...


Was wollen denn die anderen hier fr Fachrichtungen machen???

Liebe Gre,

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sooooooo, soeben hab ich je ein Blech Nussecken und Donauwellen gebacken. Mein letzter Tag ist zwar erst am Dienstag, aber Freitag und Montag hab ich frei - und keine Lust zu backen spt abends  :hmmm...: . Ergo gibt es morgen dann den "war schn bei euch, vielen Dank - Kuchen"

Auch wenn das Ende jetzt wirklich greifbar nahe ist, ist es schon ein verdammt seltsames Gefhl ... ich wei, ich hab ne Macke  :peng: 

Ach ja, will Urologie machen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Feuerblick

Da stolper ich versehentlich hier rein und was seh ich? Das Flausche ist wieder da! Willkommen zurck!!!!  :Top:

----------


## Meuli

> Ach ja, will Urologie machen


ach echt???  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Liena

So langsam wird es wirklich ernst... Mein Lernplan fngt heute an! Hab gedacht, der 1.6. ist ein gutes Datum ;) Das PJ geht bei mir zwar auch noch knapp 3 Wochen, aber da wir momentan viel zu viele PJ'ler sind, knnen wir ein paar mehr Studientage nehmen. Fange jetzt also nach und nach mit den kleineren Fchern an und schaue mal, wie es so luft!
Ansonsten kann ich euch alle sehr gut verstehen: Hab auch absolut keine Lust mehr auf die Stunden im OP und auf den ganzen restlichen Kram auch nicht! Also auf in die letzten Tage und Wochen, haltet durch  :Smilie:

----------


## Meuli

Wann habt ihr schriftliches? Anfang Oktober oder?

----------


## Flauscheding

> Wann habt ihr schriftliches? Anfang Oktober oder?


Jeps, 4./5./6. Oktober. Wobei wir inkl. heute noch 105 Lerntage haben, wenn man "nur" 6 Tage/Woche rechnet. Also ansich noch Zeit genug.
Da ich immer Anlauf brauche um mit dem Lernen anzufangen, hab ich mir einfach ne frhe Frist gesetzt, nmlich Montag.
Hat natrlich bisher nicht geklappt, aber das hab ich eingerechnet, somit fang ich erst heute wirklich an mit lernen. Und dann hab ich immer noch genug Zeit um mich erstmal "einzulernen"  :Grinnnss!: .
Man braucht ja am Anfang fr alles immer lnger... ich zumindest ;)

----------


## Meuli

Oh, das ist ja noch massig Zeit  :Grinnnss!: 
Wir hatten ja Anfang April, mit Lernen angefangen hab ich so am 4. oder 5.1., vorher war immer was  :Grinnnss!:  PJ war ich Mitte Dezember fertig, aber dann musste ich erst Pltzchen backen und so, dann war Weihnachten, Silvester, Geburtstag, und zwischendrin natrlich jede Menge Unternehmungen mit Familie und Freunden  :Grinnnss!:  Schwer im Stress in den Weihnachtsferien, da konnte sich die Lernerei net durchsetzen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Immer wenn ich hier lese, bekomme ich SVT's ;)

Was mir noch fehlt ist die gehrige Position Disziplin Sitzen zu bleiben, bei dem ewigen Stationsgelaufe und gestehe der letzten Monate!!

Hach, will auch frei haben und flexibler sein  :Smilie:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Immer wenn ich hier lese, bekomme ich SVT's ;)



Das wird erstmal noch viel schlimmer und dann vergeht das  :hmmm...: .
Httest mich mal sehen sollen, als die Prflinge frs Mndl. in der Klinik waren. Das Nervenbndel war ich und weniger die Prflinge selbst  ::-oopss: .
Mittlerweile hab ich mich in mein Schicksal gefgt. Mu ja. Und damit gehts mir derzeit ganz gut  :Top:

----------


## Meuli

> Httest mich mal sehen sollen, als die Prflinge frs Mndl. in der Klinik waren. Das Nervenbndel war ich und weniger die Prflinge selbst .
> Mittlerweile hab ich mich in mein Schicksal gefgt. Mu ja. Und damit gehts mir derzeit ganz gut


hihi, ging mir letztes Semester genauso  :Grinnnss!:  Ich glaub, letztendlich war ich bei meiner eigenen Prfung dann weniger aufgeregt als damals  :Grinnnss!:  OK, das war im Vorfeld so stressig, da hab ich die Nervositt glatt vergessen^^ und dann gings gleich los mit der Bettenprfung und ich war die erste, da war einfach keine Zeit, wieder nervs zu werden  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

@ Steffi: Wie lange geht dein PJ noch?

Ich kann nur sagen: Tschacka, auch wir schaffen es und die Zeit zum Lernen bei und wird auch reichen, auch wenn es bei mir z.B. 4 Wochen weniger sind....aber alle, die krzlich Examen gemacht haben, haben gesagt, dass es DICKE reichen wird...und Meuli hatte ja auch nur 3 Monate wie es scheint  :Top:  Das motiviert mich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> @ Steffi: Wie lange geht dein PJ noch?
> 
> Ich kann nur sagen: Tschacka, auch wir schaffen es und die Zeit zum Lernen bei und wird auch reichen, auch wenn es bei mir z.B. 4 Wochen weniger sind....aber alle, die krzlich Examen gemacht haben, haben gesagt, dass es DICKE reichen wird...und Meuli hatte ja auch nur 3 Monate wie es scheint  Das motiviert mich


Mein PJ endet wegen Urlaub am 29.6.  :Smilie:  
Also im Prinzip einen Monat eher, weil der Urlaub gespart wurde.
Allerdings gibt es bei uns KLinik- und Uni-intern erhebliche Diskrepanzen wann wer frei hat.
Wenn denn der Prfungstermin einheitlich geregelt ist, wieso schafft man dann keinen vernnftige Regelung allen die ntige Vorbereitungszeit zu ermglichen?
Nun ja... lernen bleibt lernen  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Dreamer81

Da denk ich mir, schau mal ob es schon einen Thread zu deinem Examen gibt, bist ja sicher noch frh dran...und dann seid ihr hier alles schon versammelt. Na Prima wieder eine Ablenkung gefunden  :hmmm...:  lese gerade Pdiatrie in 5 Tagen und finde es sehr ermdend....

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich bin mittlerweile tatschlich fleiig geworden und kaum kreuz ich die ersten 100 IMPP-Fragen, knnt ich schon wieder  :kotzen:  ...
Die fragen weiterhin komische, abgefahrene Dinge. Als htte man es sich nicht denken knnen *hmpf*.

----------


## GOMER

So, ich reihe mich auch mal ein in den Thread. Mein PJ-Ende ist Mitte Juli, da ich wegen Splitting des letzten Tertials bereits 3 Wochen Urlaub aufgebraucht habe.
Bis dahin mache ich etwas kreuz und quer, durchschnittlich eine Stunde am Tag.

Fragenmig werde ich mich auf Thieme Examen Online fokusieren, hab das vom MB kostenlos bekommen.

EXAPLAN ja/nein, diese Frage hab ich noch nicht fr mich beantwortet.

Was kann man sich den auer Hygiene aus dem 100 Tage Plan noch sparen?

----------


## roger rekless

> Was kann man sich den auer Hygiene aus dem 100 Tage Plan noch sparen?


Rechtsmedizin, Sozialmedizin, Arbeitsmedizin, Medizinische Statistik und Informatik, Naturheilverfahren und Homopathie (was hat letzteres berhaupt im GK verloren?). Diese Fcher habe ich weder gelesen noch gekreuzt (auer in den Generalproben der letzten 5 Examen).

----------


## Dreamer81

Also ich hatte mir zu Beginn des PJ ein Exaplan gekauft ABER ich habe ein paar Kapitel gelesen und danach im Onlinebereich die Fragen gekreuzt und ich hatte den Eindruck dass ich durch das Lesen nicht besser geworden war....

----------


## Flauscheding

*hehe* So hnlich wirds mir bestimmt auch gehen, aber das Gefhl, wenn man es endlich gesagt hat ist doch bestimmt Gold wert, Meuli ?! *trum&grusel* Bald isses soweit  :bhh:

----------


## philipp1984

> Du, das wei ich, aber a) mach ich keinen teuren Urlaub "auf Pump" und b) bin ich ber 30 und somit kommt das fr mich dann eh nicht in Frage (ich glaub, Altersgrenze fr den Kredit liegt bei 29 oder 30 oder so).
> Ich hab mein Studium komplett alleine finanziert mit Nebenjobs, u.a. kellnern bis mitten in die Nacht hinein, ohne Bafg oder groe finanzielle Untersttzung meiner Eltern. Da fang ich am Ende des Studiums nicht damit an, einen groen Urlaub auf Kredit zu machen. Das ist sicher Einstellungssache, ich seh das fr mich eben so ohne es aber "zu verteufeln" oder anderen madig machen zu wollen. 
> Und hey, ich hr doch nicht auf zu leben, nur weil ich das Studium beende. Tolle Urlaube sind gerade dann drin, denn dann verdient man das Geld ja, kann es sich leisten. Freizeitaktivitten sind dann doch auch nicht vorbei, dann wirds halt auf den Abend verlegt oder aufs WE oder gar auf WE *und* Abend (Dienste mach ich eh erst nach 6-9 Monaten) . Wir sind doch nicht die einzige Berufsgruppe, die viel arbeitet. Ich seh das alles nicht so schwarz. Ja, man hat einen geregelten Tagesablaug (gut so), fngt recht frh mit der Arbeit an, aber der Tag ist auch nicht vorbei deshalb. Es ist genug Zeit am Nachmittag/Abend, "sich selbst zu verwirklichen" (wenn man es so ausdrcken mchte) und ich fr meinen teil bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich sogar mehr Freizeit haben werde als zu studentischen Zeiten. Ich mu am Abend nicht noch jobben gehen oder ins Labor fahren fr die Diss oder gar noch lernen (was man dann doch nicht tut und dann plagt einen das schlechte Gewissen). Also, was ist dabei, so frh wie mglich nach dem Examen mit dem Job zu beginnen und endlich endlich Geld verdient und sich rztin schimpfen darf. 
> Ich habs mir so ausgesucht und finds fr mich persnlich ideal so


Ich denke auch, dass das Leben nach dem Studium nicht vorbeit ist, ganz im Gegenteil  :Grinnnss!: 

Das mit dem Kredit war jetzt auch eher allgemein gemeint auch fr die, die vielleicht jetzt noch nicht am Ende des Studiums sind. Ich habe den damals auch nicht aufgenommen, weil ich das Geld brauchte, aber der tolle Zinssatz hat gelockt  :Top:

----------


## Meuli

> *hehe* So hnlich wirds mir bestimmt auch gehen, aber das Gefhl, wenn man es endlich gesagt hat ist doch bestimmt Gold wert, Meuli ?! *trum&grusel* Bald isses soweit


*trum&grusel* triffts ganz gut  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 
Die ersten paar Tage hab ich auch noch permanent auf mein Namensschild geschaut, obs wirklich stimmt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst, aber Meuli: wie isses denn als frisch gebackene Frau Dokta? Wie klappts intubieren? Und berhaupt, ist es arg anstrengend? Erzhl mal, das macht vielleicht en wenig Mut und Motivation  :bhh:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Wisst ihr schon wann ihr mndliches habt - vom LPA haben sie gesagt das es auch noch im Dezember sein kann... Dann noch Apro beantragen... 1.12. knnte echt knapp werden :Nixweiss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich hab die Ansage vom LPA, dass der 1.12. in Ordnung geht und genug Zeit ist. Insofern schtze ich, dass der Termin Mitte/Ende Oktober bis erste Novemberwoche ist. Endgltige Termine bekommen wir im September. Und selbst wenns nicht klappt, 15.12 oder 1.1 ist in jedem Falle drin. Chef ist auch entsprechend flexibel, insofern ...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Meuli

> Auch wenns hier nicht reinpasst, aber Meuli: wie isses denn als frisch gebackene Frau Dokta? Wie klappts intubieren? Und berhaupt, ist es arg anstrengend? Erzhl mal, das macht vielleicht en wenig Mut und Motivation


Sauanstrengend, macht aber Spa  :Grinnnss!:  Heute war ich das erste Mal in der Prmed, hatte vorher nur mal sporadisch zugehrt und gestern eine Pat. alleine gesehen, dann heute den ganzen Tag  :Grinnnss!:  Etwas planlos, aber ich hatte einen sehr netten Kollegen dann noch dabei, der hat sehr geduldig meine 1000 Fragen beantwortet und meine Langsamkeit wieder wettgemacht  :Grinnnss!: 
Mittlerweile steh ich auch mal alleine im Plan, kommt immer auf den Saal und die OPs an, aber zum Einleiten hol ich mir immer noch jemanden dazu (die O steht dann halt hintendran), Intubieren klappt so insgesamt eigentlich ganz gut und sonst bin ich auch ganz zufrieden. Habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt^^ Aber wenn ich da net im PJ gewesen wre, wr ich vllig ahnungslos, insofern war das doch schon eine ganz gute Vorbereitung. Und die Pflege ist natrlich auch Gold wert!! Alle super nett und idR auch total fit.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Flausche: unterschreib ich auch so. Fange auch als 30 zum 1.12. bei den Sandmnnern an, werde aber vom Chef geprft..

Meuli: Toll klingt das  :Smilie: 

 :Love:

----------


## Muriel

#544: sehr schner Beitrag, Flausche  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Danke Muri  :Blush: 

Alles hat seine Zeit und fr mich ist die Studentenzeit jetzt langsam vorbei und etwas Neues darf beginnen  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich werd theatralisch, wie ihr merkt  :Grinnnss!: . Also genug davon!

----------


## Viola 07

Unglaublich wie mutig ihr alle seid! Beworben, Vertrge unterschrieben. :Top:  Ich hab so Schiss davon, dass ich nicht bestehe. Wrde sonst auch sehr gerne zum 1.12 oder zum 1.01 anfangen, eben wegen "kein Geld" "kein Bock mehr auf Student sein" etc. 
Herzliche Glckwnsche zur ersten Arbeitstelle :Party:

----------


## philipp1984

> Wisst ihr schon wann ihr mndliches habt - vom LPA haben sie gesagt das es auch noch im Dezember sein kann... Dann noch Apro beantragen... 1.12. knnte echt knapp werden


Bei uns laufen die mndlichen sogar zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

@ Flausche: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Love:

----------


## meeri

@ Flausche: Auch von mir Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Bin noch nicht mal annhernd soweit ... kein Foto.... keine Bewerbung ... Fachrichtung noch nicht ganz klar  :Traurig: 

 :Nixweiss: 

Gute Nacht  :schnarch...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Boah, heute isses schlimm  :kotzen: . Schlechter denn je gekreuzt bisher, das gibts doch gar nicht  :grrrr....: . Ich dachte immer, Innere kann ich ganz gut, aber nach dem heutigen Ergebnis sollt ich das mal berdenken.
Wieso ist man eigentlich in der Lernphase dauerfrustriert?! Man man, das nervt! Ich glaub, ich lass das mit dem Kreuzen heute mal lieber und konzentrier mich auf die Bcher. Besser ist das.
Wnsch euch gutes Gelingen heute!

----------


## ichbins

sagt mal ist der beatmungsdruck eigentlich auch bei lungenembolie erhht?! bzw wie erkenne ich eine lungenembolie whrend einer narlose auer O2 abfall?

bei pneu ist der beatmungsdruck ja erhht- nach meinem physiol. halbwissen knnte ich mir das daher bei einer LE auch vorstellen, google mag mich aber nicht!  :Keks:

----------


## Viola 07

Auer O2 Abfall kommt es meist zu tachykarden HRST und Blutdruckabfall, oberer Eiflussstauung(durch rechtsventrikulre Belastung). Am Monitor sieht man CO2 Anstieg und O2 Abfall bei gleichbleibendem Beatmungsdruck und Frequenz, so dass man den Druck erhht und ggf. die Frequenz, damit der Pat. schneller CO2 abatmet. Das ist dann meiner Meinung nach Alarmsignal, dass was nicht stimmt. PEEP sollte auch erhht werden, fr die bessere Oxygenierung. Die Beatmungskurve verluft dann steiler, kein Plateau, was aber auch bei Bronchospasmus sein knnte, oder??? Dann evt. entsprechend Labor bei Verdacht? :Nixweiss:

----------


## Reduktionsquivalent

Hallo zusammen,
nach Jahren kommt man dann zum Examen wieder hierher  :hmmm...: 

Wollte eigentlich was zu LE in der Ansthesie schreiben:

Erstes Anzeichen ist nicht ein CO2 Anstieg, sondern ein CO2 Abfall!! (Es kommt weniger Blut zur Lunge und dadurch kann auch weniger CO2 in die Lunge kommen) Der CO2 Abfall betrifft natrlich nur die ausgeatmete Luft! Im Blut findet man einen CO2 Anstieg, den bemerkt man aber erst, wenn man ne BGA macht!

Lg

----------


## ichbins

macht sinn (violas variante htte ich aber auch erstmal geglaubt!)  :Grinnnss!: 

aber endexpiratorisch macht der abfall tatschlich sinn! vielen dank!!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich wollte Medizin des Alterns heute noch kreuzen. Kann das sein, dass von 3/02 - 4/11 nur 8 Fragen dazu gestellt wurde? Mehr wird  mir nicht angezeigt, irgendwie kann das ja nicht stimmen, oder?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Bei Examen online sind es irgendwas um die 40 Fragen meine ich.

----------


## Viola 07

> Ich wollte Medizin des Alterns heute noch kreuzen. Kann das sein, dass von 3/02 - 4/11 nur 8 Fragen dazu gestellt wurde? Mehr wird  mir nicht angezeigt, irgendwie kann das ja nicht stimmen, oder?


Habe mich auch gewundert, aber ist tatschlich so. Vielleicht sind die fragen in der inneren oder allg. Med mit drin?

----------


## Flauscheding

Ah ok, Danke. Dann kreuz ich das bei examen online  :Grinnnss!: . Hatte mich nur arg gewundert ...

----------


## NotArsch

Hammer..

Kreuze seit gestern mit Mediscript online von Elsevier (hat uns unsere Uni nach Wochen des Wartens endlich zur Verfgung gestellt) und bin begeistert  :Top: .

Kommentare kurz, aber prgnant, das beste sind aber die Statistiken:

War bislang CD kreuzend und hatte keinen Plan wo Punkte verloren gehen! 
Nun sieht man genau in welchen Stoffgebieten eines Faches Schwchen liegen und kann diese gezielt beseitigen!

Wollte mir fast die neue CD 04/2011 kaufen, hatte nur die bis 04/2009. Kann aber sein dass es auf den neureren CDs auch eine bessere Statistik gibt... 

Guten Lerntag Euch  :Knuddel:

----------


## abi07

Sorry, dass ich mich als Nicht-Examenskandidat hier so einfach einschalte, aber ich fand den Beitrag von NotArsch interessant - wir haben nmlich seit ein paar Wochen hier sowohl Examen Online als auch Mediscript Online kostenlos zur Verfgung. @NotArsch: Hast du frher auch mal mit Examen Online gekreuzt und einen direkten Vergleich? Oder sonst jemand? 

Ansonsten weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Lernen, ihr packt das!!!  :Top:

----------


## NotArsch

Nein, kann da leider nichts berichten. 

Ich denke, dass sich beide online Angebote nicht wesentlich unterscheiden. Mag halt einfach Mediscript gerne, da ich es seit 6 Jahren kenne.

Wichtig fr mich auf jeden Fall ist, dass man sich nicht ewig in den Antwortmglichkeiten des Kommentars verliert:

Wenn ich eine Ahnung habe, warum B B ist, dann mu ich auch nicht wissen, dass bei Falschantwort D ein Syndrom dahintersteckt, welches in Deutschland nur 20 Personen haben und welches bei 20,13% zu einer Glatze fhrt, vor allem dann wenn alle mnnlichen Ahnen des Patienten mit 27 schon vllig kahl waren..

 :Meine Meinung:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SynC

Hey, zur Frage Mediscript Online vs Thieme Examen Online. Wer Mediscript Online noch nicht kennt kann es fr 1 Tag kostenlos auf der Mediscript Seite testen. Ich hab es einen Tag ausprobiert und bezglich des Interfaces keine groartigen Unterschiede bemerkt. Natrlich ist der Kommentarschwerpunkt etwas anders. Mir gefllt bei TEO der wirklich stringente Bezug auf die jeweiligen Antwortmglichkeiten. 
Das war zumindest auf der Mediscript CD anders, wo es oft ellenlange Texte ohne genauen Bezug zur Fragestellung gab.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*INNERE BRINGT MICH UM!*  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Menno, ich mchte da endlich mal ne Entwicklung sehen!  :kotzen:   :Traurig:

----------


## ichbins

wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht! 2002= 70%, 2009= 69%

.....suuupaaaa! 

chirurgie finde ich gerade tzend! zwar wiederholen sich die antworten alle ziemlich oft so um 2002-2004- ich wei aber, dass es ab 2006 anders wird bei den fllen (wie immer)  :grrrr....: 

scheiss flle - ich lese doch so ungern!!!!  :bhh:

----------


## akw

> *INNERE BRINGT MICH UM!*   
> 
> Menno, ich mchte da endlich mal ne Entwicklung sehen!



Bezgl Innere fhle ich mich auch schon seeeeeeehr leblos  :Nixweiss: 


Na ja  und zu Chirurgie ist nur zu sagen, dass es schon sehr demotivierend ist, wenn man aufeinmal ab 10/2006 10% runterrauscht im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Examen.... wer kam nur auf diese doofe Idee mit den Fllen.... :Hh?:   und der nderung aller weiteren Fragen!?  Frher konnte man doch auch die Frage bei einem Satz (oder vllt 3) belassen. Jetzt muss gleich immer ne ganze Geschichte geschrieben werden um eine doofe Frage zu stellen....

----------


## Flauscheding

Huhu,
also Innere ist bei mir dasselbe: ich hng allerdings nicht bei 70%, sondern zwischen frustrierenden 55 - 65%  :Oh nee...: .
Und eine Steigerung seh ich nun wirklich kaum, wei gar nicht, wie ich mich da hochhieven soll. Dabei dachte ich echt immer, Innere knnt ich ganz gut (und so war es bisher eigentlich auch). Werde Innere morgen abschlieen und dann wohl tglich ne Stunde zustzlich zur Wiederholung einplanen mssen. Zum  :kotzen:  en  :grrrr....: .
Allerdings sehr beruhigend, dass es nicht nur mir so geht. 

Chirurgie hingegen fand ich ab 10/06 richtig gut, da hatte ich einen ominsem Kreuzsprung von bis zu 30%. Fragt mich nicht, wie das zustande kam, aber das ist mir egal, ich nehms so  :bhh: .

----------


## Yugi Muto

nabend 

ja das mit der inneren kenn ich auch irgendwoher. komm da auch auf rund 75%. manchmal hab ich das gefhl, gerade in den hammerexamen, dass es mehr und mehr facharztwissen wird. da waren die examina davor deutlich einfacher.

chirurgie fand ich bisher eigentlich ganz gut. die flle sind ok und die einzelfragen kriegt man mit ein wenig berlegen auch ganz gut hin. seh da eher das problem in neuro und pdi. die hauen bei mir ordentlich negativ rein.


habt ihr mal drber nachgedacht, welche flle dran kommen knnten?
irgendwie waren ja die wirklich schnen sachen alle schon dabei  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Maja85

Hallo zusammen!

Verknde hiermit, heute Innere abgeschlossen zu haben. Viel schlauer bin ich dadurch zwar nicht, aber ich bin auch froh, dass alles hinter mir gelassen zu haben.

Komischerweise fand ich Chirurgie seit 2006 auch leichter, Innere aber viel schwerer. Zumindest bei THieme Examen online hatte ich aber das Gefhl, dass viele leichtere Innere Fragen bei Allgemeinmedizin eingruppiert wurden. Also wer ein bisschen Motivation braucht, kann's ja zwischendurch mal mit Allgemeinmed versuchen.

Morgen habe ich dann lermfrei - juhuuu - und ab Sonntag Pdiatrie.

----------


## Grbler

Auch ich reihe mich wieder hier ein. Ein paar bekannte Gesichter damals aus dem H07 Physikum hab ich ja auch schon wiedererkannt. Also: Auf ein neues  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## Meuli

> Frher konnte man doch auch die Frage bei einem Satz (oder vllt 3) belassen. Jetzt muss gleich immer ne ganze Geschichte geschrieben werden um eine doofe Frage zu stellen....


da empfehle ich euch mal den Pneumothorax-Fall vom letzten Examen (also F11), wenns das schon gibt, der war ja sowas von tzend; jede Teilfrage ein kompletter Roman  :kotzen: 
(habs trotzdem immer nur berflogen, weil mir das echt zu bld war  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Hallo grbler..

nimm Platz in unseren Reihen
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bensona!

Ich lese meistens die ganzen Flle mir gar nicht durch, da eh fast nur "blabla" drin steht. Nur wenn die Frage verlangt, schaue ich dann gezielt nach den Dingen, die sie wissen wollen.

Macht es jemand so hnlich?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Meuli

japp, so hab ich das sogar im Examen gemacht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NotArsch

> japp, so hab ich das sogar im Examen gemacht


Meuli, ab in den OP und verdirb nicht unsere Moral !!!  :dumdiddeldum...: 

Hab auch wenig Lust mich 10 min durch ellenlange Stze zu kmpfen! 
ber soll man sich wirklich einfach trauen schlampig zu lesen und so vielleicht den versteckt eingebauten seeligmachenden Hinweis zu bersehen? Bin da momentan auch mehr als ratlos. 

Allerdings gibt es viele Fallfragen, die sich ohne Kenntnis des Textes auch lsen lassen..

 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich versteh euer Problem nicht. Lust auf ellenlange Texte hab ich auch nicht, noch weniger Lust hab ich auf das bevorstehende Examen. Na und? Geht ja nicht um Lust. Also lest den Text und gut ist. Ein Zeitproblem wird sich eher weniger ergeben, denk ich. Also was ist dabei, dann eben 5 Seiten mehr zu lesen als ntig. Wir haben dafr ja auch nicht nur 90Sekunden pro Frage. 
Bevor ich was falsch kreuze, weil ich schlampig arbeite, wei ich doch, was ich tu  :Keks:

----------


## ichbins

habe mich entschlossen in manchen fchern gar nicht mehr zu lesen! das bringt mir in humangenetik und umweltmedizin das gleiche :-P

----------


## NotArsch

Kreuze gerade AM:


45-jhriger Mann

Laboruntersuchungen: Blutzucker von 140 mg/dL gemessen. Aber:
er war zum Zeitpunkt der Blutentnahme nicht nchtern.

Lecker Frhstck  (Tasse Tee und 2 Scheiben Toastbrot mit Marmelade und einer Scheibe Kse) 2 Stunden zuvor. 

Konsequenz aus dem Laborbefund am ehesten?


D Eine gestrte Glukosetoleranz ist mglich und diese Verdachtsdiagnose durch die Bestimmung des HbA1C-Gehaltes im Blut auszuschlieen.

E Eine gestrte Glukosetoleranz ist mglich und eine Klrung dieses Verdachtes durch einen oralen Glukosetoleranztest anzustreben. 

IMPP 2007 Lsg E richtig

Gilt nach neuen Richtlinien der HbA1C als Diagnostikum eines DM, oder bezieht es sich hierbei auf die Diagnose einer gestrten Glukosetoleranz? 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Yugi Muto

ja ich mach es genauso mit den kleinen fchern.
da kreuze ich nur die einzelfragen und lese quer die kommentare. mehr als ein tag fr die kleinen fcher sind auch schon auf grund der wenigen fragen ausreichend, denke ich




also zur glucosetoleranzstrung. laut leitlinie dient der ogtt zur diagnosesicherung, falls nicht schon ein deutlich erhhter nchtern-bz oder deutlich erhhter postprandial-bz vorliegt. also ist hier der nachweis mittels oggt richtig und nicht hba1c. der dient im falle der diagnosesicherung und der einstellung und fr die allgemeinmedizinische beurteilung. 

so dann gehts mal weiter mit innere. heute wird kardio beendet

----------


## Maja85

Anfangs habe ich die ellenlangen Falltexte auch nicht gelesen. Natrlich lassen sich viele Fragen auch ohne beantworten. Aber pro Fall waren dann auch immer so zwei Fragen dabei, die ich mit lesen richtig gemacht htte.
Also wird der Kram jetzt immer komplett gelesen, es stecken erstaunlich oft Hinweise im Text, die die eine oder andere Frage auf einmal ganz leicht machen. Und man merkt beim Lesen schon, was wohl so dazu gefragt wird, wenn bestimmte Infos absichtlich verschwiegen werden (R-Bild ohne Befund oder Histobefund "zeigt ein typisches Bild") und kann sich schon mal Gedanken machen.

Ich wrd mich echt rgern, wenn ich die Punkte im Examen vergeben wrde.

----------


## Flauscheding

Huhu,
ich glaube, du darfst Originalfragen hier nicht posten, deshalb wrd ich an deiner Stelle die Frage umformulieren.
Der HbA1c ist doch nur ein Verlaufsparamter und somit nicht diagnostisches Kriterium fr den DM. Oder hat sich das schon wieder gendert?

----------


## Maja85

Hba1c gilt nie der Diagnosesicherung, weil Sensitivitt und Spezifitt zu schlecht sind. Bei Grenzwerten Zuckerwerten also OGTT, bei klar pathologischen Werten ist der OGTT auch kontraindiziert.

P.S.: wegen der Frage, soweit ich das im Forum bisher mitbekommen habe, drfen Fragen von IMPP nicht so explizit hier verffentlicht werden wg Urheberrecht und so, es ist vielleicht geschickter, wenn man den Sachverhalt ein bisschen umschreibt, sonst wird es von den Moderatoren sowieso entfernt  :Grinnnss!: 

PPS: oh manno, alle waren schneller  :hmmm...:

----------


## NotArsch

> ja ich mach es genauso mit den kleinen fchern.
> da kreuze ich nur die einzelfragen und lese quer die kommentare. mehr als ein tag fr die kleinen fcher sind auch schon auf grund der wenigen fragen ausreichend, denke ich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also zur glucosetoleranzstrung. laut leitlinie dient der ogtt zur diagnosesicherung, falls nicht schon ein deutlich erhhter nchtern-bz oder deutlich erhhter postprandial-bz vorliegt. also ist hier der nachweis mittels oggt richtig und nicht hba1c. der dient im falle der diagnosesicherung und der einstellung und fr die allgemeinmedizinische beurteilung. 
> 
> so dann gehts mal weiter mit innere. heute wird kardio beendet


Hi Yugi,

Neu in dieser Leitlinie ist die Verwendung des HbA1c zur Diabetes-Diagnose (siehe Stellungnahme auf der Internetseite der DDG). Dies wurde einerseits mglich durch die internationale Standardisierung der Messmethode. 

Differenzialdiagnostische Kriterien fr Typ-1- und Typ-2-Diabetes bei Diagnosestellung haben epidemiologische Untersuchungen in den letzten Jahren gezeigt, dass die Spezifitt eines HbA1c ≥ 6,5% gro genug ist, dass damit die Diagnose Diabetes gestellt werden kann und, dass die Sensitivitt eines HbA1c < 5,7 % gro genug ist, dass damit der Ausschluss der Diagnose Diabetes mglich ist.

Aus diesen
Grnden eignet sich HbA1c als primres Diagnostikum um einen Diabetes mit groer Sicherheit auszuschlieen und die Diagnose bei einem Teil der Patienten zu stellen!

Laut Fluss-schemata ist HbA1c das erste Diagnostikum.

http://www.deutsche-diabetes-gesells...sifikation.pdf

Will nicht nerven oder Korinthen k..., aber DM ist ein wichtiges Thema  :Nixweiss: 

Was meint ihr also, wenn ihr heute kreuzen msstet??

P.S.: Danke Flausche und Maja, habs gendert

----------


## Flauscheding

Also hat sich das doch wieder gendert, da war ich mir nicht mehr sicher und zu faul, das nachzuschlagen  :Grinnnss!: .
Unter den genderten Bedingungen wrd ich dennoch E annehmen, weil von "gestrter Glucosetoleranz" in den Antworten die Rede ist, nicht von DM. 
Ansonsten wrd ich bei entsprechender Frage in unserem Examen durchaus bercksichtigen, dass der HbA1c nun auch als Diagnosekriterium zugelassen ist. Die nderungen sind von 2010, insofern knnten wir, als Ex-PJler, davon ja auch schon gehrt haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maja85

Oh, vielen Dank fr die neuen Leitlinien. Gut zu wissen. Ich nehme hiermi alles zurck und behaupte das Gegenteil  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Sagt mal, kreuzt ihr auch den GK 2?  ::-oopss:

----------


## ichbins

in pharma auf jeden fall NICHT!!  :Grinnnss!: 

in den kleine fchern denke ich schon, da gibt es sonst ja kaum was!

LG

----------


## Flauscheding

Und Infektio? Das sind ja irgendwie richtig viele, v.a. abgedrehte Fragen. Irgendwie liebugel ich damit, die einfach weg zu lassen ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Betreff Examen online 
Chirurgie: 
habt ihr da bei den Examina 2007 auch nur so wenig Fragen? Ich komme da auf ca. 15 Fragen.

Und auch zu Pharma: wie komm ich da an die Fragen dran? Wenn ich auf Pharma und 2007/2008 klicke, dann sind das keine 5 Fragen.


Noch n schnes Restwochenende!

----------


## philipp1984

> Betreff Examen online 
> Chirurgie: 
> habt ihr da bei den Examina 2007 auch nur so wenig Fragen? Ich komme da auf ca. 15 Fragen.
> 
> Und auch zu Pharma: wie komm ich da an die Fragen dran? Wenn ich auf Pharma und 2007/2008 klicke, dann sind das keine 5 Fragen.
> 
> 
> Noch n schnes Restwochenende!




Ja, die Anzahl der Chirurgiefragen ist echt fast schon nicht mehr der Rede wert. Es sind immer nur so um die 20 Stck pro Hammerexamen glaube ich. Bei Pharma ist es genau so. Allgemeine Pharmafragen gibt es keine mehr, spezielle Pharmafragen nur noch ne Hand voll pro Examen. Allerdings sind in den Fllen eigentlich immer mindestens 1 Pharmafrage drin. In Examen online kann man diese aber nicht separat rausfiltern.

----------


## ichbins

wie zum teufel lernt ihr in chirurgie die jeweiligen therapien und stadien zu rektum/colon/anal-CA?!  :Grinnnss!:  

ich bin verwirrt!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## nikilaus

In Infektio habe ich den GK2 komplett weggelassen, weil es echt sehr viele Fragen waren, die ja wie viele ehemalige Examensteilnehmer immer besttigen fr uns einfach nicht mehr relevant sind....ich hoffe das ist echt ok!

----------


## Moonchen

Ich bin zu doof fr Humangenetik!!!  :Hh?:

----------


## FM4

Ich kann mich schon seit drei Tagen nicht mehr bei "Examen-online" einloggen. Ist das normal?

----------


## Sunflower

> Ich bin zu doof fr Humangenetik!!!


Bah, lass Humangenetik bloss weg!!! Der Aufwand lohnt sich fr die *max*. drei Fragen nicht.

...und ja ich wei, es gab mal einen Pdiatrie-Fall mit Down-Syndrom und Humangenetik Fragen, aber auch hier waren es eigentlich nur 3 Fragen, auch wenn es sich nach mehr anfhlte.

Ich habe damals Humangenetik komplett weggelassen, da ich z.T. nicht mal die Fragen gecheckt habe...und es hat mir nicht geschadet.

Hab dann tatschlich sogar Humangenetik als 4.Fach bekommen. Aber das ging frs mndliche deutlich besser zu lernen als frs IMPP...die sind ja leider immer ein "wenig" speziell  :hmmm...: 

Es ist eben immer eine Sache von Prioritten setzten.

Ich habe auch allgemein *kein* GK2 gekreuzt. Auerdem habe ich bis auf Innere  und z.T. Chirurgie alle anderen Fcher auch i.d.R. erst ab F05 gekreuzt: ein paar Examina altes Stex zum Aufwrmen und Grundlagen abfragen und dann die neuen.
Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass ich mir auch keine 5 Examina zum Probe-Kreuzen aufgehoben habe, sondern nur eines...aber das war eben meine persnliche Entscheidung, und hier muss natrlich jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden was er/sie fr besser empfindet.

Ich drck euch die Daumen! ..und wnsch euch erstmal viel Durchhaltevermgen beim Lernen!

----------


## Sunflower

> *INNERE BRINGT MICH UM!*   
> 
> Menno, ich mchte da endlich mal ne Entwicklung sehen!


Mir ging es damals beim HEX mit Innere genauso!!! 
Ich war immer um die 70% und es ging nie bergauf....was war ich frustriert, aber nachdem mir von anderen dasselbste Phnomen berichtet wurde, war ich dann wieder ein wenig beruhigt.


Also Kopf hoch!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

:Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:  

Schon 3 kg zugenommen! Und es sind noch einige Wochen bis Oktober! HILFE  :Oh nee...: 

Menno, ich will das nicht  :Traurig:

----------


## meeri

hm.... Muskelmasse .... (?) ....  :Woow:  uppss.... ich wiege mich schon gar nicht mehr ....  ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

... ich sach nur Spocht  :bhh: . Macht den Kopf frei, man ist zufrieden, sieht Fortschritte (im Ggs. zu Innere kreuzen  ::-oopss:  ) und hat das Gewicht unter Kontrolle. Ich weigere mich, beim Examen jetzt zuzunehmen, ne... nicht mit mir. Das hatte ich zum P, das brauch ich nicht nochmal.
Aber hey, unterm Strich ist das examen wichtiger als die Figur. Wenns hilft zu bestehen, dann isses so. Abnehmen kann man auch noch im Winter  :Knuddel: .

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Schlimm wird's nur, wenn dann der Mann auch noch sagt "du wirst von mir NIE hren, dass du abnehmen musst!".

Dann wird es echt gefhrlich  ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Frust!!!  :kotzen: 
Da kreuz ich und kreuz falsch und wenn mir die richtige Lsung (ohne Kommentar) gezeigt wird, denk ich mir "Oh man, klar, das htteste auch gewut *patsch*".  Kann doch nicht sein...
Und was mir auch schon passiert ist: da kreuz ich zur Wiederholung ein bekanntes Examen und hol mir weniger Punkte als beim ersten Mal. h, hallo? Gehts noch? Ich knnt grad sowas von .... Man!  :Wand:  :Wand:  :Wand: 
So wird das nie was!

----------


## meeri

Du kreuzt Examina schon zum zweiten Mal !?!  :Top:  nicht schlecht!

Da ich mu doch gleich mal weiter  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

 ::-winky:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, aber fcherweise, also die Fcher, die ich schon beendet habe. Ich versuch tglich ein bisschen zu wiederholen. Dennoch: besser wird das nicht, ich knnt echt ausrasten  :Wand:

----------


## meeri

Ich glaube, man hat einfach mal schlechte Tage! Und Ziel des Ganzen ist es ja nicht heute alles zu knnen, sondern in 2 Monaten!

Ich habe heute auch Sch.... gekreuzt! 

 :Keks:  ?

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Schon 3 kg zugenommen! Und es sind noch einige Wochen bis Oktober! HILFE


"Einfach" berlegen, warum man wann was it. Wenn man ohne Hunger, also aus reinem Appetit, it, berlegen, ob man etwas gegen die Essenslust unternehmen kann, oder ob man sie etwas entschfen kann. Beipielsweise etwas kalorienloses trinken, Mhren oder andere Rohkost futtern, oder etwas ganz anderes zur Abwechslung einbauen: Spazierengehen, Muckibude, Sport zu Hause, oder bei mir bgeln  :bhh:  ::-oopss: 
Bei Haribo u.s.w. nicht die geffnete Tte auf den Schreibtisch legen, sondern das, was man sich fr den Tag zu essen leistet, in eine Schale abfllen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, da man nochmal nachfllt, ist zwar nicht gering  :Blush:  aber immerhin bekommt man dadurch immer wieder die Rckmeldung "Boah, schon wieder alles weggefuttert? Jetzt flle ich aber besser nicht nochmal auf."  
Das alles ist zwar leichter gesagt, als getan. Aber ein wenig kann man sich da schon steuern.

----------


## philipp1984

Schokolade, Chips und ne Packung PPIs gehren bei mir auf den Schreibtisch!  :hmmm...:

----------


## arveladse

Ich hab mich nach dem schriftlichen Examen 04/10 beworben, auf 7 Bewerbungen kamen 7 Stellenangebote(und das in der Chirurgie in Bayern :hmmm...: ), also macht Euch nicht verrckt und geniet noch die letzten Tage des PJs, die lernenrei danach ist echt mies!!!
P.s.: Ich wurde in den bewerbungsgesprchen nur nach der mndlichen Note gefragt, also man muss im Schriftlichen keine 3 oder 2 machen, kommt dann doch eher auf das praktische Geschick an.

Viel Glck frs Hex- Ihr packt das :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Frust!!! 
> Da kreuz ich und kreuz falsch und wenn mir die richtige Lsung (ohne Kommentar) gezeigt wird, denk ich mir "Oh man, klar, das htteste auch gewut *patsch*".  Kann doch nicht sein...
> Und was mir auch schon passiert ist: da kreuz ich zur Wiederholung ein bekanntes Examen und hol mir weniger Punkte als beim ersten Mal. h, hallo? Gehts noch? Ich knnt grad sowas von .... Man! 
> So wird das nie was!


Sind wir Zwillinge, oder wie?! Bei mir ist es genau das gleichen Phnomen (auf das ich verzichten knnte). Wie oft ich schon was angekreuzt hab, dann die richtige Lsung sehe und schier in die Tischkante beien knnte, weil ich das doch eigentlich gewusst htte, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln!

ABER: Heute hab ich mir einen komplett freien Tag gemacht. Ich sag euch, das war PHANTASTISCH! Und es geht mir auch wieder besser.

----------


## ichbins

hallo zusammen!

sagt mal kreuzt hier jemand mit cd und hat auch einen examen online zugang?

habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der mediscript cd in chirurgie 10/2008 19 fragen und bei thieme online 57 sind?!?!?!?!?!?

04/2009 auf der cd 1 frage (was war dar denn los?!?!) und online (immerhin) 9 fragen?!?!

viele gre!!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Solara

> Sind wir Zwillinge, oder wie?! Bei mir ist es genau das gleichen Phnomen (auf das ich verzichten knnte). Wie oft ich schon was angekreuzt hab, dann die richtige Lsung sehe und schier in die Tischkante beien knnte, weil ich das doch eigentlich gewusst htte, kann ich gar nicht sagen. Es ist echt zum Verzweifeln!


Nicht nervs werden - im HEX selber ist man doch ein wenig konzentrierter *g*, ihr lernt mehr als ihr denkt, auch wenn prozentual mglicherweise grad kein Fortschritt festzustellen ist.
Vertraut mir *susel* ....

----------


## Sunflower

> hallo zusammen!
> 
> sagt mal kreuzt hier jemand mit cd und hat auch einen examen online zugang?
> 
> habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der mediscript cd in chirurgie 10/2008 19 fragen und bei thieme online 57 sind?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> 04/2009 auf der cd 1 frage (was war dar denn los?!?!) und online (immerhin) 9 fragen?!?!
> 
> viele gre!!!


Keine Panik!!! 
Dies liegt einzig und allein an der unterschiedlichen Fragen-Zuteilung. 
Examen online weist manche Fragen z.B. der Inneren zu whrend mediscript die Fragen der Chirurgie zuteilt. 
Hinzu kommt, dass du bei examen online die Flle immer am Stck kreuzt, d.h. alle mglichen Fall-Fragen werden gestellt, und egal ob sie eigentlich eher Chirurgie oder Patho sind werden sie je nach Hauptthema des Falls z.B. der Inneren zugeordnet. (Siehst du dann aber in der spteren Statistik Auflistung).

Ich habe damals z.T. mit beidem gekreuzt, und so hinterher z.b. Innere Fragen von Thieme online bei Mediscript unter Chirurgie entdeckt.

Also zusammengefasst: die Fragenanzahl bei Thieme und mediscript bezogen auf die Fcher werden nie gleich sein.
!!!!Aber!!!! egal mit was man kreuzt, wenn man konsequent die wichtigsten Fcher kreuzt wird man alle Fragen gekreuzt haben (egal ob sie bei dem einen Chirurgie oder beim anderen unter Innere zu finden waren) Also keine Sorgen machen, dass ihr irgendwelche Fragen berseht.

----------


## Flauscheding

Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, Solara *sfz*. Das passiert mir echt stndig und dann rgert mich das so sehr, dass die nchsten 5 Fragen auch eher falsch gekreuzt werden. Dann schiel ich auf die Menge an falschen Antworten, rechne im Kopf hoch, wieviel Prozent ich bisher hab und dann setz ich mich so unter Druck, dass ich garantiert noch schlechter abschneide. Wieso bin ich nur so doof?  :dagegen: 
Dafr hab ich heute ein Innere-Examen recht gut gekreuzt und wr da nicht so en saudoofer Fall dabei gewesen (der hat mich um megaviele Punkte gebracht), htt ich die 80% geknackt  :Grinnnss!:  *stolzgugg&angeb*  
Aaaber, wir schaffen das!

----------


## ichbins

super! vielen dank!!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr, Solara *sfz*. Das passiert mir echt stndig und dann rgert mich das so sehr, dass die nchsten 5 Fragen auch eher falsch gekreuzt werden. Dann schiel ich auf die Menge an falschen Antworten, rechne im Kopf hoch, wieviel Prozent ich bisher hab und dann setz ich mich so unter Druck, dass ich garantiert noch schlechter abschneide. Wieso bin ich nur so doof?


Flauschi, wo muss ich unterschreiben? *Stift zck*

Guck, sind wir immerhin schon zwei, die beide so kreuzbehindert sind. Muss an der Heimat liegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Flauschi, wo muss ich unterschreiben? *Stift zck*
> 
> Guck, sind wir immerhin schon zwei, die beide so kreuzbehindert sind. Muss an der Heimat liegen


*Papiere rauskram*
Hier, hier ... und hier! *diabolisch lchel*  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber die K am R. 'ler sind doch die besten vonne Welt, das geht so nich! Da mu ich leider widersprechen.
Hab bis eben noch schnell mein Tagespensum erledigt, jetzt gehts auf die Couch und dann in die Heia. So langsam werd ich strebsam *hehe*, ich glaub, das ist der Leidensdruck. Hats mich also doch erwischt  :hmmm...: .
Guts Nchtle!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Dann sinds 3.. ;)
Hab schon ein Trauma und lese lieber nur....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Soll ich euch mal was sagen? Unser ML-Lernplan sah fr heute nen komplett (!) freien Tag vor. Und soll ich euch noch was sagen? Ich hab den WAHRGENOMMEN und auch noch unverschmterweise und ohne schlechtes Gewissen GENOSSEN!

Das tat mal gut!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Soll ich euch mal was sagen? Unser ML-Lernplan sah fr heute nen komplett (!) freien Tag vor. Und soll ich euch noch was sagen? Ich hab den WAHRGENOMMEN und auch noch unverschmterweise und ohne schlechtes Gewissen GENOSSEN!
> 
> Das tat mal gut!


Na toll! Und ich habs verpeilt  :Grinnnss!: . Naja, dafr hab ich gestern hauptschlich wiederholt und hab davor schon den ein oder anderen Tag mal gefaulenzt. 
So und nun gehts weiter im ewig whrenden Kampf. Und heute Mittag geh ich auf den Wochenmarkt und kauf mir schnes, frisches Obst - Pausen mssen ja auch sein).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Gute Idee, Flauschi! Das werd ich dann morgen machen, wenn hier Wochenmarkt ist  :hmmm...: .

So, nun noch eben bissl Beziehungspflege, und dann geht es wieder in die vollen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:
Es gibt da eine Innere-Frage mit einer Patientin, die ber febrile Temperaturen, Abgeschlagenheit, Mdigkeit klagt, Gewichtsabnahme. CRP und Leukos erhht, Vor knapp 20 Jahren rheumat. Fieber und auch Mitralklappenstenose. Desweiteren *Abneigung gegen Fleisch*.
IMPP will auf Endokarditis lenta hinaus, aber ich hab mal gelernt, dass die Abneigung gegen Fleisch hchst !!!! verdchtig fr ein MagenCA ist. Fieber, Mdigkeit, Gewichtsabnahme etc. wrden ja auch passen.
Wieso ist die Endokarditis dann die richtige Antwort? Hab ich was falsche gelernt? Das will mir nmlich gar nicht eingehen  :kotzen:

----------


## ichbins

die fand ich auch mist!!! hab den gleichen fehler gemacht! volltreffer frs impp :-/

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Wahrscheinlich berwiegen aber diese Schlagwrter mehr von der Anzahl, mich hat das auch irritiert, aber so langsam verstehe ich IMPP  :Grinnnss!:  :




> *febrile* Temperaturen, *Abgeschlagenheit*, *Mdigkeit* klagt, Gewichtsabnahme. CRP und Leukos erhht, Vor knapp 20 Jahren *rheumat. Fieber* und auch *Mitralklappenstenose*.

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich bin vielleicht Rechthaberisch, aber nein! Das lass ich nicht gelten, beklopptes, sch*** IMPP. Mitralstenose darf man im Alter auch mal so haben, Mdigkeit, Fieber, Gewichtsverlust, Abneigung gegen Fleisch ist nicht typisch fr die bekloppte Endokarditis. Das kann man in der Zusammenschau auch als MAgenCA werten. Man, das regt mich grad echt auf!

----------


## Bensona!

Also die Mitralklappenstenose durch zurckliegende Endokarditen, ist wohl hufiger, als das Symptom "Fleischabneigung" beim MagenCa. Auerdem gilt es erstmal die klar vorliegende Infektion zu behandeln. Danach kann man sich in der Klinik ber die "Fleischabneigung" gedanken machen.

----------


## NotArsch

Hab mich da-glaube ich-auch vertan  :Oh nee...: 

Blinder Schlagwrterglaube ist leider wohl unangebracht. Vielleicht knnte man die Abneigung gegen Fleisch als von vermeintlich vegetarischer Seite herrhrend interpretieren. 

 :Keks:

----------


## Maja85

Flaucheding, die Frage hab ich auch falsch gemacht und mich total aufgeregt. Ist ja auch nicht so, als knnte jemand mit Z.n. rheumatischem Fieber nicht auch mal ein MagenCA bekommen. In der Praxis wrde man doch sowieso beides abklren, oder? Also sowohl BK, TEE als auch OberbauchSono und vielleicht sogar Gastro. 
Aber wenn ich anfange, mich jetzt ber IMPP-Fragen aufzuregen, finde ich so schnell kein Ende  :kotzen: 

Komme gerade frisch aus dem Schwimmbad und muss nun zusehen, irgendwie noch mein Pensum fr heute zu schaffen. Aber ein paar Sonnenstrahlen taten ja auch mal ganz gut!

----------


## Flauscheding

Hast Recht Maja, wenn ich mich ber die Fragen aufrege, dann gehren sicherlich noch ganz andere Fragen dazu. ber diese ganzen Chamleons reg ich mich schon gar nicht mehr auf (und die mndl. Prfer wundern sich, dass wir die Zebras rauskramen  :Nixweiss:  ). Ich finde nur, das hat ja nix mehr mit "Schlagwort-Antwort ohne Nachdenken" zu tun.
Ok, die febrilen Temperaturen sind zu hoch. Aber da soll man mal als Student duchblicken. Erst schmeien sie wichtige Infos nett verpackt in unwichtige Nebenstze, dann erzhlen sie was um uns zu verwirren. Worauf wollen die um Himmels Willen immer hinaus? Kann ich hellsehen? Ich mein, man lernt Monate frs Examen, jeden verdammten Tag. Und dann kommen die mit sowas daher? Gehts darum uns das Rstzeug fr die erste Stelle abzuprfen oder um nen Kampf Student vs. IMPP ? Und wenn ihr das alle auch falsch gekreuzt habt, dann kanns ja auch nicht so offensichtlich gewesen sein. Passt mal auf, wir bekommen nen MagenCA-Fall und kreuzen alle Endokarditis lenta  :Grinnnss!: .
Hab heute viel weggekreuzt, dann war ich beim Markt, hab was gegessen und bin nach dem Essen auf der Couch voll weggeratzt  :schnarch...: . 
Werd mich aber gleich mal an Allgemeinmed. begeben. Hoffe, das wird weniger frustig.

----------


## Yugi Muto

achja, die so tollen kleinen hinweise des impp

hab da heute mich auch echt rgern knnen. im examen von 2006 wurde eine frage zur HCV bei einer patientin gestellt, die antiHCV positiv war und leicht erhhte ASAT/ALAT hatte. durch einen kleinen versteckten hinweis, habe sie wohl mal nen suizidversuch hinter sich gehabt.

die antwortmglichkeiten, die eigentlich logisch wre, war die therapie mit INFa und Ribavirin. so wie man es normalerweise bei HCV macht. aber n. wir sollen sie in 6-12 monaten kontrollieren. klar wir riskieren eine exazerbation der HCV mit einem fulminanten leberkoma. juchu...was soll sowas denn bitte? das risiko fr einen suizidversuch is so gering unter INFa. aber wahrscheinlich fr das IMPP nicht selten genug. knnte mich da echt totrgern.

wenn man danach gehen sollte, ob eine therapie zu psychiatrischen vernderungen fhren kann, dann lassen wir das Ifosfamid beim Osteosarkom auch gleich weg, weil es psychosen auslsen kann  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sooooo, heute Auge gemacht. Alles gut. Nun bin ich wieder motiviert und wei, dass ich doch nicht so doof bin, wie ich dachte zu werden  :hmmm...: .

Irgendwie brauchte ich dieses kleine Erfolgserlebnis  :Grinnnss!: .

Und das Wetter tut auch grad gut. In der Sonne lernen und kreuzen macht einfach mehr Spa  ::-dance: .

----------


## Bensona!

die Bestehensquoten des Hammerexamen sprechen ja dafr, dass man es dennoch schafft, auch wenn es darunter vereinzelt viele schlechte Fragen gibt..
Darum muss man ja nicht in Panik geraten und froh sein, dass man auf solche Dinge achten soll. Dann macht man ja vielleicht in der Prfung nicht den selben Fehler nochmal =)

----------


## nikilaus

Und weiter gehts mit Orthopdie  :kotzen: 
Naja, dafr habe ich ab morgen erstmal 5 Tage lernfrei....ich fahre noch auf ein Festival  :dumdiddeldum...:  Das wird mal ne schne Abwechslung und eine passende Verschnaufpause zwischendurch!

----------


## Maja85

> die Bestehensquoten des Hammerexamen sprechen ja dafr, dass man es dennoch schafft, auch wenn es darunter vereinzelt viele schlechte Fragen gibt..
> Darum muss man ja nicht in Panik geraten und froh sein, dass man auf solche Dinge achten soll. Dann macht man ja vielleicht in der Prfung nicht den selben Fehler nochmal =)


Natrlich ist bestehen erst einmal das wichtigste; trotzdem finde ich solche uneindeutige oder sich jenseits des Facharztniveaus abspielende Fragen rgerlich und werde mich mit Sicherheit auch in unserem Examen ber einige Fragen aufregen. Das Medizinstudium bietet doch mehr als genug Stoff, aus dem man eine faire Prfung machen kann, die nur solche Studenten bestehen lsst, die ein ausreichendes theoretisches Wissen fr den Start in den Arztberuf aufweisen. Ich verstehe nicht, warum man dann regelmig Fragen konstruieren muss, bei deren Lsung Thieme Examen online kommentiert: "unserer Meinung nach sind A und C richtig und die Frage uneindeutig, das IMPP sagt aber trotzdem nur C" oder die megaspeziell sind (ich sag nur Chemo beim Pleuramesotheliom- Hallo?!?)

Bestehen wird man bei vernnftiger Vorbereitung hoffentlich auch ohne diese Fragen. Und natrlich wird die Note in unserem spteren Berufsleben nur marginal interessieren. Aber von einer Prfung, die ja auch nach Noten Leistung beurteilen will, erwarte ich manchmal qualitativ etwas anderes. Wenn man schon Noten vergibt, muss die Trennschrfe auch gewhrleistet sein, und ich finde nicht, dass das immer unbedingt so der Fall ist. Ich kreuze zum Beispiel im Moment ganz gut. Natrlich werde ich mich rgern, wenn ein paar wirklich bescheidene Flle im Examen drankommen und ich dann wesentlich schlechter kreuze als in der Vorbereitung. Auch wenn bestehen erst einmal alles ist (und wenn ich durchfalle wegen bescheidener Flle oder sonst irgendwas, hrt die Welt ja auch nicht gleich auf. Totrgern wrde ich mich trotzdem)

Nichts fr ungut, soweit nur meine Meinung. Man darf sich doch mal ber einzelne Fragen beschweren, ohne dass gleich die "bestehenistdochalles"-Keule kommt  :Meine Meinung: 
 :Friedenstaube: 

rgh, es ist August und fast 10.00 Uhr morgens und ich muss das Licht anmachen zum Lernen - was fr ein Wetter! Wnsche allen einen schnen Tag!

----------


## Flauscheding

Maja, ich kann dir da nur zustimmen. Und wenn ich im Kommetar dann lese "Willkommen in der Facharztprfung Kardiologie", da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schtteln. Und natrlich frage ich mich dann, was das alles soll. Es geht ja eben nicht darum, einen Kampf gegen die Studenten zu fhren und doch legt es das IMPP darauf an, die Studis in die Irre zu fhren. Was also soll das ganze? Das hat ja nichts mehr mit Abprfung von Wissen zu tun, sondern oftmals nur noch mit dem Irrefhren von uns. Ob das so sinnvoll ist, mchte ich mal bezweifeln. Natrlich werden auch einige wirklich leichte Fragen gestellt, andere sind absolut fair und das gleicht es auf gewisse Art aus.
Aber wenn ich schon ber - im Schnitt - 100 Tage jeden verdammten Tag lerne, mchte ich auch mehr reien als gerade eben zu bestehen. Und absehbar ist das Ergebnis dann auch kaum noch, wenn man stndig damit rechnen mu, dass wirklich fiese Flle abgeprft werden, dazu dann noch Kleingedrucktes und Dinge, die man entweder durch Zufall mal aufgeschnappt hat oder sie ansonsten einfach nicht wissen kann. 
Und dqamit ich mich jetzt nicht wieder aufrege, geh cih erstmal zum PFerd und lern danach weiter. Gekreuzt hab ich heute ja schon ein bisschen. Dann mach ich Allgemeinmedizin fertig und morgen gehts an ein neues Fach.

----------


## philipp1984

---->

----------


## Maja85

Jawoll, das meinte ich. 

 :peng:

----------


## NotArsch

> ---->



..........

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Wie bitte? Den Kommentar kenn ich gar nicht.
Is nicht euer Ernst, oder  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

:kotzen:

----------


## Sunflower

Solche Kommentare auf der DVD hatten whrend meiner Lernzeit dafr gesorgt, dass ich medisricpt manchmal schon ein wenig liebgewonnen hatte  :hmmm...:  

Allerdings muss man sagen, dass anscheinend nicht bei allen Fchern der gleiche Kommentator ist. Aber die persnlichen Anmerkungen waren mir schon sehr sympathisch ...und zauberten trotz Frust und Stress manchmal sogar ein Lcheln ins Gesicht!!!

----------


## philipp1984

> Solche Kommentare auf der DVD hatten whrend meiner Lernzeit dafr gesorgt, dass ich medisricpt manchmal schon ein wenig liebgewonnen hatte  
> 
> Allerdings muss man sagen, dass anscheinend nicht bei allen Fchern der gleiche Kommentator ist. Aber die persnlichen Anmerkungen waren mir schon sehr sympathisch ...und zauberten trotz Frust und Stress manchmal sogar ein Lcheln ins Gesicht!!!


In diesem Fall war es ein Kommentar aus Examen online. Aber es stimmt, manche der Kommentatoren leiden teilweise ein wenig mit uns mit glaube ich.

----------


## Sunflower

Aus welchem Examen war die Frage bzw. der Kommentar?

----------


## philipp1984

> Aus welchem Examen war die Frage bzw. der Kommentar?


Uh, das wei ich nicht mehr genau, hatte das schon vor einiger Zeit mal rauskopiert. Es war aber glaube ich eine Frage aus der klinisch-pathologischen Konferenz.

----------


## nikilaus

Mich amsiert es irgendwie auch sehr...wsste mal gerne, wer da so bei IMPP arbeitet...ich meine, welche Freaks denken sich diese teilweise sehr abgefahrenen Fragen aus?

----------


## Muriel

Das Problem an diesen ganzen Fragen, die ich damals schon genauso bescheuert fand, ist der Aufgabenstil als solcher. Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass MC-Fragen ohne wenn und aber die mit Sicherheit fairste Mglichkeit (im Sinne von "alle Studenten sind gleich") ist, eine Prfung zu gestalten: Es gibt kein Hineininterpretieren, kein Auge zudrcken, kein Diskutieren und eine Antwort ist richtig (oder zumindest gilt fr alle die gleiche Antwort als richtig, selbst wenn auch gestandene Fachrzte da anderer Meinung zwischendurch mal sind). Irgendwann haben diese Examina mit "normalen" Fragen angefangen, Symptome mussten Krankheiten zugeordnet werden, eine Medikation fr eine Erkrankung gefunden werden etc. Da aber die Altfragen fr alle nachfolgenden Generationen zugnglich sind, ist es vllig selbstverstndlich, dass natrlich die Inhalte und Fragengestaltung anders werden mssen, denn ansonsten hat das Ganze nix mehr mit Lernen sondern mit Wiedererkennen von Fragen zu tun. Das Dumme ist, dass es mittlerweile groteske Zge annimmt. Da werden Erkrankungen abgefragt, die eine Prvalenz von einigen wenigen Patienten hat, da werden Symptome einer Erkrankung, die es zu erraten gilt, vorgestellt, die Antwort bzw. die Frage ist aber nicht die Erkrankung selber sondern die dritthufigste Nebenwirkung des am ehesten kontrainidzierten Medikamentes... Ein Teufelskreis... Irgendwann, wenn keine schwarze Reihe mehr die Uraltfragen beherbergt und sich keiner mehr daran erinnern kann, darf man vielleicht wieder vernfnftige Fragen beantworten  :Keks:

----------


## philipp1984

> Das Problem an diesen ganzen Fragen, die ich damals schon genauso bescheuert fand, ist der Aufgabenstil als solcher. Ich denke, wir sind uns alle einig, dass MC-Fragen ohne wenn und aber die mit Sicherheit fairste Mglichkeit (im Sinne von "alle Studenten sind gleich") ist, eine Prfung zu gestalten: Es gibt kein Hineininterpretieren, kein Auge zudrcken, kein Diskutieren und eine Antwort ist richtig (oder zumindest gilt fr alle die gleiche Antwort als richtig, selbst wenn auch gestandene Fachrzte da anderer Meinung zwischendurch mal sind). Irgendwann haben diese Examina mit "normalen" Fragen angefangen, Symptome mussten Krankheiten zugeordnet werden, eine Medikation fr eine Erkrankung gefunden werden etc. Da aber die Altfragen fr alle nachfolgenden Generationen zugnglich sind, ist es vllig selbstverstndlich, dass natrlich die Inhalte und Fragengestaltung anders werden mssen, denn ansonsten hat das Ganze nix mehr mit Lernen sondern mit Wiedererkennen von Fragen zu tun. Das Dumme ist, dass es mittlerweile groteske Zge annimmt. Da werden Erkrankungen abgefragt, die eine Prvalenz von einigen wenigen Patienten hat, da werden Symptome einer Erkrankung, die es zu erraten gilt, vorgestellt, die Antwort bzw. die Frage ist aber nicht die Erkrankung selber sondern die dritthufigste Nebenwirkung des am ehesten kontrainidzierten Medikamentes... Ein Teufelskreis... Irgendwann, wenn keine schwarze Reihe mehr die Uraltfragen beherbergt und sich keiner mehr daran erinnern kann, darf man vielleicht wieder vernfnftige Fragen beantworten


Also ich denke, dass das IMPP eigentlich einen ziemlich guten Job macht. (Bitte jetzt nicht steinigen!). Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemliche Kunst ein Examen so zusammenzustellen, dass am Ende immer in etwa die gleichen Ergebnisse herauskommen. Die Bestehensquoten sind ja eigentlich immer relativ konstant. Das IMPP bestimmt nach den Examen ja auch fr jede einzelne Frage den Trennschrfekoeffizienten. Das bedeutet, dass das IMPP natrlich auch teilweise sehr abgefahrende Fragen stellen muss, und ggf. auch Fragen, die man nur beantworten kann, wenn man wirklich ein Superbrain ist. 

Wenn alle Fragen eindeutig wren und einfach zu beantworten, dann knnten wirs direkt lassen und allen ne 2 geben.

----------


## Flauscheding

Naja zwischen zu leicht und abgefahrenes Facharztwissen liegen immer noch Welten. 
Klar sprechen die Durchfallquoten fr sich und natrlich ist es (irgendwie) machbar. Keine Frage, aber es geht auch nicht immer nur um bestehen oder nicht. Ich mag Grautne in meinem Leben und immer nur alles schwarz oder wei zu sehen, hilft ja dabei auch nicht.
Fakt bleibt, dass teilweise echt abgefahrenes Zeug gefragt wird und diese Fragen einfach unfair uns gg. sind. Woher das resultiert, wissen wir ja alle. Und fair ist das irgendwie nicht.
Gegen die MC-Fragen als solches, hab ich ja gar nichts. Auch werden dann ja doch immer hnliche Gebiete abgeprft, dass wir uns auch ganz gut darauf einstellen knnen. Dennoch: bestehen ist nicht immer das Totschlagargument.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## philipp1984

> Keine Frage, aber es geht auch nicht immer nur um bestehen oder nicht. Dennoch: bestehen ist nicht immer das Totschlagargument.


Genau das meine ich ja, dass das IMPP das eigentlich ber die Jahre mit einer geschickten Fragenauswahl immer gut hinbekommen hat. Es gibt einige wenige 1er, weniger 2er und viele 3er und 4er (und fast keine Durchfaller  :Top:  ).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, Gyn-Wiederholung lief gut.... kann ich DAS Thema also abhaken  :Grinnnss!: 

Und nuuuuuun, gemtlich zurcklehnen  :Party:

----------


## philipp1984

> So, Gyn-Wiederholung lief gut.... kann ich DAS Thema also abhaken 
> 
> Und nuuuuuun, gemtlich zurcklehnen


Kreuze auch gerade Gyn.. Mir gefllt das aber garnicht.. Was die da alles zu den einzelnen Therapien bei unterschiedlichen Stadien wissen wollen. Und dann dieser Fall mit den Myomen! Und dieser blde Fall mit diesen gefhlten 150 histologischen Bildern! Die beiden htten mir glatt das Genick gebrochen! Hat man davon, wenn man mit dem Exaplan lernt...  :Frown:

----------


## ichbins

der kommentar spricht einem echt aus dem 

a) herzen
b) fu
c) knie
d) ohr
e) istmirdochegal

 :Top: 

apropo wiederholen- wie macht ihr das denn? versuche meinen tagessoll des 100 tagelernplans zu absolvieren und 1-2 abende die woche zu wiederholen?!

----------


## Maja85

> Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemliche Kunst ein Examen so zusammenzustellen, dass am Ende immer in etwa die gleichen Ergebnisse herauskommen. Die Bestehensquoten sind ja eigentlich immer relativ konstant. Das IMPP bestimmt nach den Examen ja auch fr jede einzelne Frage den Trennschrfekoeffizienten. Das bedeutet, dass das IMPP natrlich auch teilweise sehr abgefahrende Fragen stellen muss, und ggf. auch Fragen, die man nur beantworten kann, wenn man wirklich ein Superbrain ist. 
> 
> Wenn alle Fragen eindeutig wren und einfach zu beantworten, dann knnten wirs direkt lassen und allen ne 2 geben.


Naja, ich wei ja nicht, ob es anderen auch so geht. Aber wenn ich in einem Innere-Examen pltzlich mehr als 10% schlechter kreuze, weil ein Fall Malaria und ein Fall exogen-allergische Alveolitis drankommen, dann wei ich nicht, was das mit Trennschrfe zu tun haben soll. Ich hoffe nur, dass quasi im Sinne der ausgleichenden Gerichtigkeit die anderen Flle dieses betreffenden Examens einfacher waren (hab ich jetzt aber nicht nachgeschaut). Faire Fragen bedeuten ja noch lange nicht, dass alle ne zwei machen. (und gegen die M.C. Fragen hab ich gar nichts, finde ich auch am besten)

Tjaaaa, Wiederholen ist ein gutes Thema. Ich versuche ab und zu ein bisschen zu wiederholkreuzen, aber das klappt noch nicht so ganz. Ich hab mir aber fest vorgenommen, ab September regelmig vielleicht so zwei Stunden oder so zum wiederholen einzuplanen.

----------


## FEik

> Also ich denke, dass das IMPP eigentlich einen ziemlich guten Job macht. (Bitte jetzt nicht steinigen!). Es ist meiner Meinung nach eine ziemliche Kunst ein Examen so zusammenzustellen, dass am Ende immer in etwa die gleichen Ergebnisse herauskommen. Die Bestehensquoten sind ja eigentlich immer relativ konstant. Das IMPP bestimmt nach den Examen ja auch fr jede einzelne Frage den Trennschrfekoeffizienten. Das bedeutet, dass das IMPP natrlich auch teilweise sehr abgefahrende Fragen stellen muss, und ggf. auch Fragen, die man nur beantworten kann, wenn man wirklich ein Superbrain ist. 
> 
> Wenn alle Fragen eindeutig wren und einfach zu beantworten, dann knnten wirs direkt lassen und allen ne 2 geben.


H?! 
Es kann doch nicht Sinn der Prfung sein, dass eine bestimmt Notenverteilung hergestellt wird. Primres Ziel sollte doch sein fr den Arztberuf relevante Fragen zu stellen, die sicherstellen, dass wir das ntige Wissen haben uns guten Gewissens "auf die Patienten loszulassen". Wenn jetzt irgendwelche Kolibris abgefragt werden, mag das verhindern, dass es "zu viele" 1er gibt, aber fr 99,9% der spteren rzte ist die Frage einfach irrelevant...

----------


## philipp1984

> H?! 
> Es kann doch nicht Sinn der Prfung sein, dass eine bestimmt Notenverteilung hergestellt wird.



Doch, ich befrchte genau das ist das Ziel. Und das ist auch mit ein Grund warum das MC-Examen damals eingefhrt worden ist (neben dem Ziel der Schaffung einer Vergleichbarkeit der Abschlsse an den verschiedenen Unis.).

Aber eigentlich ist es auch vllig egal sich da jetzt noch den Kopf drber zu zerbrechen. In 63 Tagen ist alles vorbei!  :Party:

----------


## ichbins

gibt es einen unterschied zwischen spondylose und spondylarthrose?! ich sehe irgendwie keinen aber selbst wiki hat 2 artikel  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## NotArsch

Derma Fall HEX 2006.

Mediscript-Kommentar:

"Medikamente, die meiner Meinung nach kein Student kennen kann. Bis auf Fusidinsure musste sogar ich mich in der Roten Liste informieren. Also keine Panik!!"

 :bhh:

----------


## akw

So, heute die restlichen Unterlagen zur HEX Anmeldung beim LPA abgegeben. Und die erschreckende Nachricht erhalten, dass unsere Ladung zur mndlichen Prfung in dem Zeitraum *14 bis 5 Tage* vor der Prfung bei uns ankommen msste!!!  :Oh nee...: 

Das ist echt eine Frechheit.... *5 Tage* vor einer Prfung berhaupt zu wissen von wem  man in Innere, Chirurgie u Wahlfach geprft wird und welches viertes Prfungsfach man hat!!!! 

Aber gut, mit uns kann man es ja mal wieder machen....  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:  :grrrr....:

----------


## philipp1984

> So, heute die restlichen Unterlagen zur HEX Anmeldung beim LPA abgegeben. Und die erschreckende Nachricht erhalten, dass unsere Ladung zur mndlichen Prfung in dem Zeitraum *14 bis 5 Tage* vor der Prfung bei uns ankommen msste!!! 
> 
> Das ist echt eine Frechheit.... *5 Tage* vor einer Prfung berhaupt zu wissen von wem  man in Innere, Chirurgie u Wahlfach geprft wird und welches viertes Prfungsfach man hat!!!! 
> 
> Aber gut, mit uns kann man es ja mal wieder machen....



Mit der der Prfung meinen die aber doch sicherlich die schriftliche, oder? Wir bekommen die Termine zusammen mit der Ladung zur schritflichen 2 Wochen vor dem 4. Oktober.

----------


## akw

> Mit der der Prfung meinen die aber doch sicherlich die schriftliche, oder? Wir bekommen die Termine zusammen mit der Ladung zur schritflichen 2 Wochen vor dem 4. Oktober.


hh nein, die Ladung fr die schriftliche bekommen wir irgendwann mitte September....
Die Ladung und alle weiteren Infos zur Mndlichen wie oben geschrieben   14 bis 5 Tage vor der Mndlichen!! 

Hrt sich unglaublich an, ist aber so!  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Reduktionsquivalent

Finde unglaubllich, wie unterschiedlich das an den einzelnen Unis ist!

Ich kenne schon seit Wochen meinen Termin, meine Prfer und mein 4. Fach!
Bei uns organisieren das die einzelnen Huser und die sagen uns dann bescheid, sobald alles in trockenen Tchern ist!

----------


## akw

Ich finde das extrem unfair, dass das sooooooooo unterschiedlich geregelt wird...  Im Schriftlichen werden wir ja auch alle in den gleichen Haufen gekehrt...und bei der Mndlichen ist wieder alles gaaaaanz anders...

Klar, mndliche Prfungen sind immer schwer zu vergleichen, aber es sollten dann ja eigentlich schon die Grundvoraussetzungen einigermaen gleich sein....

----------


## Flauscheding

Wie gemein ist das denn? Wir bekommen unsere Termine und das 4. Fach Anfang September.
Also 5 Tage vorher ist schon ganz schn fies ... Wo wird das denn so gehandhabt?

----------


## Bensona!

:Traurig:

----------


## NotArsch

> 



Soo, ein neuer Tag beginnt!

Wer mal ne kurze Auszeit braucht, fr den hab ich was:

http://www.unmoralische.de/namen/namen_aerzte.htm

Guten Lerntag

 :bhh:

----------


## Maja85

Heute Lehrnfrei - yeahiii - eigentlich. Nach einem schnem, total unmedizinischem Ausflug bis eben muss ich dann wohl doch eben noch ein bisschen Zeit investieren um die Sachen, die ich mir in Pd rausgeschrieben habe, mal irgendwie in meinen Kopf zu kriegen.

Ab morgen dann Derma. Das kann ja heiter werden. Kann ich nicht, interessiert mich auch nicht.

----------


## ichbins

hallo zusammen!

mal wieder was medizinisches  :Grinnnss!: 

impp will ja immer beim courvasier zeichen das papillenkarzinom als antwort und nicht gallenblasenkarzinom (was ich immer anklicke)  :Grinnnss!: 

bin ich der einzige der das unter gallenblasenkarzinom auch abgespeichert hatte?! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## oskarius

dat ist ne fiese impp-falle - das courvoisier-zeichen ist typisch fr das gallenGANGSkarzinom, nicht gallenblase.. :Woow:

----------


## ichbins

oh man- echt fies! danke!

ich hab da noch mehr fragen parat  :hmmm...:  was ist bei ileus eigentlich mit darmintubation gemeint?! bildlich mchte ich mir das ungern vorstellen und in einer mndlichen ansthesie prfung wrden sie mich glaube ich rauswerfen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mediAnn

> gibt es einen unterschied zwischen spondylose und spondylarthrose?! ich sehe irgendwie keinen aber selbst wiki hat 2 artikel


Bin zwar auch kein Ortho- oder UC-Freak, aber ich wei noch:
Spondylarthrose = Arthrose der kleinen Wirbelgelenke (Facettengelenke)
Spondylose = langsam fortschreitende, degenerative Erkrankung der Wirbelkrper (im R-Bild Osteophyten sichtbar)

----------


## mediAnn

> oh man- echt fies! danke!
> 
> ich hab da noch mehr fragen parat  was ist bei ileus eigentlich mit darmintubation gemeint?! bildlich mchte ich mir das ungern vorstellen und in einer mndlichen ansthesie prfung wrden sie mich glaube ich rauswerfen


Kra...Darmintubation! Hab ich ja noch nie gehrt. 
Knnte mir aber vorstellen, dass damit einfach das Einlegen einer Sonde in den Darm bei paralytischem Ileus gemeint ist...wie ne Magensonde, nur eben noch weiter vorgeschoben.

----------


## Flauscheding

Sagt mal, ist es richtig, dass 4/08 nur 36 Innerefragen gestellt wurde? Ist ja krass wie stark das schwankt  :Hh?:

----------


## philipp1984

> Sagt mal, ist es richtig, dass 4/08 nur 36 Innerefragen gestellt wurde? Ist ja krass wie stark das schwankt


bei mir sinds 78.

----------


## meeri

Und 04/2009 nur 1 Chirurgie-Frage??? Hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht?

----------


## philipp1984

> Und 04/2009 nur 1 Chirurgie-Frage??? Hab ich da irgendwas falsch gemacht?


bei mir sinds 9.

----------


## meeri

> bei mir sinds 9.


dann hoffe ich mal, dass die restlichen 8 Fragen unter einem anderen Fach (?) auf der DVD versteckt sind...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Derma suckt dermaen....  :kotzen:

----------


## lilienblume

ich bin auch Kandidatin und hab hier bis jetzt nur mitgelesen. Jetzt hab ich aber mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Gibt es hier jmd. auer mir der mit "Das Hammerexamen" lernt? Ich will auch keine Diskussion um das Buch, suche nur "Gleichgesinnte"!
2. Gibts hier wen aus dem Raum Dsseldorf/Kln, der Interesse an Lerntreffs oder wenigstens telefonischem Austausch htte?
Sitze hier recht allein auf weiter Flur...
3. Gibts hier Frauen/Mnner, die auch grad von ihrer Doppelt- und Dreifachbelastung total angenervt oder berlastet sind?
Ich komm zur Zeit einfach viel zu wenig zum Lernen!! (bin allerdings auch schon seit Mrz dran und hab schon recht viel Stoff bearbeitet!!...) Bin manchmal sowas von neidisch auf die Leutchen, die lernen knnen, ohne auf die Uhr zu schauen... (Gestern vormittag hab ich gekreuzt bis mir auffiel, dass es echt eng wird mit Kinder abholen und zu einem Termin fahren...)

4. Ich hab eine etwas ltere mediscript-Version, (Examen bis Herbst 2009), wei zufllig wer, wie ich bei einzelnen Examina nur die Fragen auswhlen kann, die ich noch nICHT bearbeitet hab? Ich krieg das einfach nicht hin.

Bis denn! Unklare Sach-Fragen hab ich grad nicht.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Soooo, ich bin wieder da. Bin krank geworden und lag ein paar Tage flach im Bett....Nichts ging mehr, innerlich hab ich den hier gemacht  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Aber gestern bin ich wieder eingestiegen und voll motiviert oder so hnlich  :Blush: 

Ja, das mit den Fragenzuordnungen ist in den neuen Examina wirklich interessant. Der Anteil ist sicher annhernd gleich geblieben, aber wo die dann vom Verlag jeweils zugeordnet werden, das bleibt mir auch oft schleierhaft. Ich find irgendwie keine Pharma Fragen und das macht mir Sorgen.

Euch allen einen schnen Tag.  :Top:

----------


## philipp1984

> Soooo, ich bin wieder da. Bin krank geworden und lag ein paar Tage flach im Bett....Nichts ging mehr, innerlich hab ich den hier gemacht   
> 
> Aber gestern bin ich wieder eingestiegen und voll motiviert oder so hnlich 
> 
> Ja, das mit den Fragenzuordnungen ist in den neuen Examina wirklich interessant. Der Anteil ist sicher annhernd gleich geblieben, aber wo die dann vom Verlag jeweils zugeordnet werden, das bleibt mir auch oft schleierhaft. Ich find irgendwie keine Pharma Fragen und das macht mir Sorgen.
> 
> Euch allen einen schnen Tag.



Pharma gibts pro Hammerexamen eine Hand voll einzelne (nur spezielle Pharma) und pro Fall noch 1-2 extra.

----------


## Maja85

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Hallo Lilienblume, willkommen in der Runde. Ich lern zwar weder mit dem Hammerexamen, noch wohne ich in deiner Nhe und hab auch keine Kinder zu betreuen, aber austauschen kann man sich hier ja trotzdem  :hmmm...:  Irgendwie komme ich auch im Vergleich zur Lernphase vorm Physikum viiiiel weniger zum lernen - irgendwie hab ich jetzt viel mehr "Leben" drumherum - finde ich aber auch gut so!

Hey Engelchen, geht's dir denn jetzt wieder gut? Sieh's positiv, vielleicht hat dein Krper die Pause ja auch mal gebraucht. Und wenn wir ehrlich sind, wir mssen so viel Stoff parat haben im Examen, ich glaube nicht, dass ein paar Tage erzwungene Lehrnpause da so ins Gewicht fllt. (und besser jetzt krank, als am 4. Oktober mit Fieber aufwachen - aber da wollen wir ja blo nicht den Teufel an die Wand malen!)

Daisy, ich  :kotzen:  dann mal mit dir mit - hab ich erwhnt, dass ich Derma nicht ausstehen kann?

----------


## Blauer Engel

@ Maja: Stimmt, ich bin seither tatschlich etwas gelassener. ndern kann ich es auch nicht. Habe dann einen Teil der Chirurgie halt nicht gelesen sondern nur gekreuzt und auch sonst meinen Plan etwas abgendert.

@ Lilienblume: zu deiner Frage mit den Examina, ich glaube das geht nicht. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, hast Du Innere, Chirurgie und andere groe Fcher als Einzelfragen aus den ganzen Jahren schon gekreuzt und willst nun die restlichen Fragen auch noch lsen. Aber ich glaube diese Programme knnen immer nur einmal nach einem Kriterium Fragen zusammenstellen. Und wenn Du Innere 2007 kreuzt, dann werden die beim nchsten Mal im Herbst 2007 Examen nicht als "bereits gelst" angezeigt. Soweit ich weiss.... Willkommen!

@ Philipp: Wie lernst Du denn Pharma? Kreuzt Du das dann berhaupt?

----------


## philipp1984

> @ Philipp: Wie lernst Du denn Pharma? Kreuzt Du das dann berhaupt?


Also ich habe den Exaplan, aber das Pharmakapitel geht mal garnicht, totaler Schrott. Ich empfehle den Teil spezielle Pharma aus dem Klinische Pharmabuch der BASICS-Reihe. Das ist zwar wirklich sehr basic, aber wenn man so ein bisschen schon wei, dann kommt man damit gut durch die Fragen durch. Und solche Chemotherapie Pleuramesothelioms-Fragen kann man so oder so nicht beantworten, da bringt es auch nichts sich das Gehirn vollzuschaufeln indem man z.B. das Exaplan-Kapitel liest. 
Allgemeine Pharma weglassen. Wrde sehr viel Zeit verbrauchen und GK2 ist irrelevant, es kommen keine Fragen dazu.

Gekreuzt habe ich natrlich die Einzelfragen spezielle Pharma und indirekt die anderen Fragen auch indem ich die Flle gemacht habe/mache. Allgemeine Pharma lasse ich weg (oder vielleicht kreuze ich die Fragen noch spter, lesen werde ich dazu aber nichts mehr).

----------


## ichbins

super danke!  :hmmm...:  aber gibt es spondylophyten nicht immer bei arthrose und degenerativen vernderungen?!

ganz schn verwirrend!  :Blush:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> super danke!  aber gibt es spondylophyten nicht immer bei arthrose und degenerativen vernderungen?!
> 
> ganz schn verwirrend!


ich weiss gerad nicht mehr, was dich genau verwirrt, finde den ursprnglichen beitrag nicht. aber spondylophyten sind osteophyten, die nur an den wirbelkrpern auftreten. mit einer arthrose der wirbelkrper (spondylarthrose) gehen die nicht automatisch einher.

@ philipp: DANKE!

----------


## ichbins

oh man!  :Grinnnss!: 

dachte spondylophyten sind auch bei arthrose oder unterscheidet man da noch die spondylophytren anbauten?!? 

wieso fragt man sich sowas erst am ende?!  :Grinnnss!: 

....und ehrlich gesagt versteh ich den unterschied zwischen der spondylarthrose und der spondylosis derformans dadurch nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> oh man! 
> 
> dachte spondylophyten sind auch bei arthrose oder unterscheidet man da noch die spondylophytren anbauten?!? 
> 
> wieso fragt man sich sowas erst am ende?! 
> 
> ....und ehrlich gesagt versteh ich den unterschied zwischen der spondylarthrose und der spondylosis derformans dadurch nicht


Ich versuchs mal so... eine Schwalbe macht noch keinen Sommer...Der Spondylophyt sei die Schwalbe.

Spondylophyten sind Anbauten am WirbelKRPER, die radiologisch und makroskopisch sichtbar sind. Sie knnen bei einer Arthrose auftreten, aber auch bei allen  Erkrankungen wie z.Bsp. Instabilitten. 

Die Spondylarthrose hingegen hat nur entfernt etwas mit den Wirbelkrpern zu tun, sie spielt sich an den WirbelBOGENGELENKEN ab. Dort gibt es zwar osteophytre Vernderungen, aber da nennt man sie, weil es eben nicht Spondylophyten.

Die Spondylosis deformans nun betrifft sowohl die Wirbelkrper als auch die Wirbelgelenke, es kommt zur Erkrankung, Versteifung mehrer Segmente und dazu gehren als Symptom eben Spondylophyten und die Spondylarthrose. Beide mssen nicht gemeinsam auftreten, aber sie sind hufig vergesellschaft. (Ist quasi die "Jahreszeit" im Vergleich mit Schwalbe und Sommer)

----------


## ichbins

zwar auch etwas verwirrend aber sehr bildlich danke  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maja85

Bin total entnervt vom Derma-Lernen, aber das dachte ich mich schon heute Morgen, dass Derma und ich keine Freunde mehr werden.

Hier geht gerade die Welt unter. Zappenduster, Sturm und Wolkenbruch, interessant, was dieser August so zu bieten hat. Hebt meine Laune auch nicht gerade.

----------


## philipp1984

> Bin total entnervt vom Derma-Lernen, aber das dachte ich mich schon heute Morgen, dass Derma und ich keine Freunde mehr werden.
> 
> Hier geht gerade die Welt unter. Zappenduster, Sturm und Wolkenbruch, interessant, was dieser August so zu bieten hat. Hebt meine Laune auch nicht gerade.



War bei mir auch gerade! Gewitter mit Hagel! Im August! Vllig krank..

----------


## nickl

Jaja, der Sommer 2011, ich habe gefhlte 35 Grad anzubieten und eine Luftfeuchtigkeit wie in den Tropen hier in Halle-.-

----------


## Flauscheding

Also das Wetter, so wie es derzeit ist, ist mir immer noch lieber als das Wetter letztes Jahr im Juli: 37C im Schatten *chz*. So kann ich mich wenigstens konzentrieren und lernen ohne dass ich an den Bchern festklebe. 
Mehr Sonne und weniger Regen wr mir natrlich auch lieber, aber hey, wir mssen eh lernen, also was solls. Der Herbst soll dafr traumhaft schn werden (hab ich gelesen)  :Keks:  .
Ich hab Innere fertig und konnte mich dann doch noch um einige Prozentpunkte verbessern  :bhh: . Aber irgendwie liegen mir die neuen Examina mehr als die alten. War bei Chirurgie auch schon so. Allgemeinmed. ist auch fetrig und war seeehr fein und punktefrdernd *hehe*. Auf Derma freu ich mich auch schon riesig  :kotzen: , ebenso Auge *brr*.
Also hab ich Gyn mal vorgezogen und geh danach dann wohl an eins der Ekelfcher.
Aber sagt mal, 5 Tage Gyn ... find ich mal wieder recht viel?! Habt ihr die 5 Tage echt gebraucht?
Durchhalten Leute, Ende ist in Sicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## akw

> Wie gemein ist das denn? Wir bekommen unsere Termine und das 4. Fach Anfang September.
> Also 5 Tage vorher ist schon ganz schn fies ... Wo wird das denn so gehandhabt?



Das ist beim LPA in NRW so blich....  LEIDER!!!   :grrrr....:

----------


## Maja85

Dann ist das Ganze wohl nicht mal LPA-abhngig, in Mnster haben alle Prflinge schon seit Wochen Termin, Prfer und viertes Fach. Also kocht jede Uni ihr eigenes Sppchen?! Krass!

----------


## akw

Ok... na ja, so viel zum Thema einheitliches Examen!!

----------


## Meuli

Dazu kommt ja noch, dass man je nach Uni entweder alle Fcher oder nur eine beschrnkte Auswahl als 4. kriegen kann ... (bei uns z.B. nur Ansthesiologie, Labormedizin, Mibi, Patho, Pharma, Radio, Strahlentherapie, Transfusionsmed.).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Fand eigentlich noch jemand das Innere-Examen H2006 so beschissen wie ich? Das ging GAR NICHT!  :Wand: 

Das hat mich mal richtig runter gerissen  :Traurig:

----------


## akw

> Fand eigentlich noch jemand das Innere-Examen H2006 so beschissen wie ich? Das ging GAR NICHT! 
> 
> Das hat mich mal richtig runter gerissen



Bei mir war das ebenfalls nicht gut... :Nixweiss:  

Grad mache ich Uro...das muntert wenigstens ein bichen auf...bis jetzt noch zumindest...hab noch nicht die magische Grenze von 10/2006 erreicht...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

Bei uns damals (Nrw) wusste man zumindest inoffiziell schon im September Termin und Prfer und damit auch das vierte Fach frs dritte Staatsexamen. Das Dekanat muss das ja planen und ber dieses ging das.

----------


## Viola 07

> Fand eigentlich noch jemand das Innere-Examen H2006 so beschissen wie ich? Das ging GAR NICHT! 
> 
> Das hat mich mal richtig runter gerissen


Oh ja, das fand ich auch. Neuro 10/2006 ist auch ein HAMMER, bin schon am Verzweifeln :Nixweiss:  wie soll mans bitte schn schaffen?  :Keks:

----------


## akw

Auch eine interessante Frage vom IMPP:

*Bei einer jungen Frau diagnostizieren Sie eine akute unkomplizierte bakterielle Zystitis, die Sie mit einer kalkulierten Chemotherapie behandeln mchten....*  :hmmm...:

----------


## SuperSonic

Ja...? Strt dich das Wort "Chemotherapie"? Der Begriff beinhaltet durchaus die antimikrobielle Therapie; "Antibiotika" im engeren Sinn sind nmlich nur die antimikrobiell wirksamen Naturstoffe, keine synthetisch oder halbsynthetisch hergestellten Arzneistoffe. Im tglichen klinischen Sprachgebrauch werden dennoch alle antibakteriellen Arzneistoffe unter dem Begriff "Antibiotika" subsumiert.

----------


## akw

Ja das hat mich schon etwas verwundert... ok, es war jetzt kein Hindernis in der Beantwortung der Frage...aber das man das alles als Chemotherapie in diesem Zusammenhang benennt war mir neu... aber gut, man lernt ja nie aus  :hmmm...:

----------


## Grbler

Irgendeine Idee, wann die Zulassung zum schriftlichen Examensteil kommt?

----------


## SynC

Boah heute mit Dermatologie fertig geworden. Endlich! Da freut man sich ja so richtig  ein neues Fach anfangen zu drfen. Habe auch das Gefhl, dass man bei Derma durch Lesen nicht wirklich besser wird beim Kreuzen, einfach viel zu spezielle Fragen?!
Neue Woche, neues Glck. Guten Start in die Woche  :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sozialmedizin ist ja wohl der letzte Dreck!  :kotzen:

----------


## SynC

:Knuddel:  Daisy. Also gut zu wissen, dass dazu nur seeehr wenige Fragen kommen.

----------


## netfinder

Ihr lernt Sozialmedizin?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Lernen nicht, aber kreuzen... wenigstens einmal  :bhh:

----------


## netfinder

Hm, hab ich mla am Ende gemacht, weil das kann man sich ja eh nicht merken...

----------


## Asleif

In Berlin sind die ersten schriftlichen Ladungen raus. Habe aber auch noch nix bekommen. So langsam wirds ernst. Hilfe

----------


## meeri

Guten Morgen!

bin gerade gefrustet ...  :Traurig: 

Fandet Ihr den Appendizitis-Fall von 10/08 in Chirurgie auch so doof wie ich?  :Wand: 

Dabei ist Blinddarmentzndung doch eigentlich ein nettes Thema!

----------


## Asleif

Das Examen habe ich zwar noch nicht gekreuzt, aber ich finde Chirurgie allgemein nicht so leicht. Da war Innere dankbarer und Pdiatrie auch, obwohl ich dachte da keinen Plan zu haben.

----------


## Maja85

Hab gerade meinen Arbeitsvertrag aus der Post gefischt  ::-dance: 

War ja mal ne gute Erinnerug, wofr ich den ganzen Rotz gerade lerne.
Erstaunlicherweise hab ich mich mit 2 Tagen Derma tatschlich um ber 20% gesteigert beim Kreuzen! Tataa, lernen bringt ja manchmal doch was! Das Fach mag ich aber trotzdem nicht, und ich steige auch gefhlt immer noch nicht durch bei den ganzen Flecken, aber was soll's, solang nur das Kreuzchen seinen Weg an die richtige Stelle findet  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meeri

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Top: 

Welches Fachgebiet ist es denn geworden?

----------


## Maja85

Neuro  :Loove: 

Krass, da steht ja schon berall "rztin" - fhl mich doch dafr noch gar nicht schlau genug! Ich wusste ja schon seit dem Bewerbungsgesprch, dass es zu 99% klar geht mit der Stelle, aber dann haben die sich soooo viel Zeit gelassen mit dem Vertrag, dass ich schon dachte, die htten es sich anders berlegt. Aber jetzt ist ja alles gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asleif

Neuro wow Gratulation!!!

Das ist die beste Motivation zum Lernen.

----------


## Flauscheding

Glckwunsch Maja! Da hat sich die Warterei ja gelohnt  :hmmm...: .
Ich warte auch noch auf meinen Vertrag, aber es ist ja auch Urlaubszeit. Wer wei, wer aus der PErsonalabteilung alles Urlaub hat?! Und bisher sinds ja auch erst 10 Tage nach mndl. Zusage. Dachte mir, ich wart mal 4 Wochen, danach frag ich mal vorsichtig nach.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Herzlichen Glckwunsch Maja!  :Knuddel: 

Ich freue mich sehr mit Dir! Sehr, sehr schn! Siehste, da warst Du schneller als ich. 

Noch mal, herzlichen Glckwunsch!

----------


## Maja85

Danke danke danke  :Grinnnss!:  freu mich auch tierisch, ist ein gutes Gefhl, wenn man sich jetzt so langsam vorstellen kann, dass es auch ein Leben nach dem Examen gibt  :hmmm...:  und ich berleg mir jetzt schon, was ich dann alles mit dem schnen Geld anfange  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hab jetzt ja auch fast genau einen Monat gewartet, hab aber auch vorher schon gesagt bekommen, die Verwaltung liee sich da gern Zeit, vor allem, wenn ich erst zum 1.1. anfange und gerade Urlaubszeit ist. Wollte mich bis heute gedulden und dann nachfragen. Insofern, Flausche, wrde ich mich auch noch ein bisschen gedulden.

P.S.: Engel, bei dir gibt es noch nichts neues? Ist ja auch ne doofe Warterei, oder?

----------


## Blauer Engel

> P.S.: Engel, bei dir gibt es noch nichts neues? Ist ja auch ne doofe Warterei, oder?


hab letzte woche mal nachgefragt, der zustndige ist im urlaub.

----------


## ichbins

dann auch von mir mal herzlichen glckwunsch!!!!!!  :hmmm...: 

oh man ich kann nicht mehr gyn lernen! das ist frustrierend. da wiederholt sich ja kaum was und diese geburtsvorgnge und ekelhaften krankheiten  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:   :Blush: 

wie lief gyn bei euch? 

einen "sonnigen" tag noch (haha)  :hmmm...:

----------


## Yugi Muto

auch von mir erstmal glckwunsch zum arbeitsvertrag


achja, gyn war soweit eigentlich ganz ok. nur die geburtsanomalien haben genervt. 
ich glaube aber nicht, dass dieses jahr ein gyn-fall dran kommt. sie hatten ja im frhjahr erst eins. und falls ja, dann sehr gerne CervixCa oder MammaCa. das wurde als fall noch nich gefragt, und eig. gut geholte punkte.

habt ihr euch schonmal gedanken gemacht, was so fr flle dran kommen knnten?

----------


## Meuli

ich htte ja meinen Ar$ch drauf verwettet, dass wir im Frhjahr nen Mamma-Ca- oder Cervix-Ca-Fall kriegen ...  :Keks:  Ebenso MS oder Myasthenie. Die vier sind berreif mMn.
Das einzige, womit ich gerechnet hatte, was dann auch drankam, war die CML ...

----------


## Asleif

Hey.
Sagt mal ich habe gehrt, dass bei den Medilearn Kursen am Ende immer Prognosen ber mglich Flle, die dran kommen knnten abgegeben werden. War jemand von euch da? Die mssten doch bald durch sein oder? Und haben die dieses Mal auch Prognosen abgegeben??

Wre toll, wenn jemand die Vermutungen posten knnte.

Danke

Jetzt ist Schluss mit Lernen und mein Abendbrot ruft.
 ::-dance:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wir haben ja nen ML-Kurs an unserer Uni. Sobald ich da was hre, poste ich es hier  :Grinnnss!: .

----------


## Asleif

Danke

Schnen Abend noch

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Meine Tertialbescheinigung fr's letzte Tertial (und die zweier Kolleginnen) wurde nicht ans Dekanat geschickt wegen Urlaub. Wegen Urlaub merkte es niemand im Dekanat. Ergo sind unsere Tertialbescheinigungen fr's letzte Tertial nicht angekommen. 

Die Ausschlussfrist luft ja nur in ein paar Tagen ab  :kotzen: 

Ich darf gar nicht daran denken, was passiert wr, wenn wir nicht vorsichtshalber mal ne Mail ans PJ-Haus geschickt und nachgefragt htten, ob die Dinger rausgeschickt worden sind.

Meine Nerven liegen blank. Das braucht echt kein Mensch...  :Traurig:

----------


## netfinder

> Hey.
> Sagt mal ich habe gehrt, dass bei den Medilearn Kursen am Ende immer Prognosen ber mglich Flle, die dran kommen knnten abgegeben werden. War jemand von euch da? Die mssten doch bald durch sein oder? Und haben die dieses Mal auch Prognosen abgegeben??
> 
> Wre toll, wenn jemand die Vermutungen posten knnte.
> 
> Danke
> 
> Jetzt ist Schluss mit Lernen und mein Abendbrot ruft.


Nehmt die alten Listen, mittlerweile ist fast alles drangekommen, die "alten" Faelle werden also wieder interessant...

----------


## ichbins

...ich frag mich eh was man da auergewhnliches mehr lernen soll wenn man nach den vermutungen lernt?!

ich meine die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass von den knapp 20 erwhnten themen ber alle fcher wohl eins zwei drankommen- hohoho- mit so einer wahrscheinlichkeitsquote kann ich auch bei astro-tv anfangen!  :bhh: 

ich les die themen und versuch fleiig zu behalten- viel mehr kann man wohl leider nicht machen!  :Blush:

----------


## Maja85

Boah, Daisy, wie doof ist das denn! Da bin ich ja fast froh, dass wir fr jeden Kram selber rennen mussten.

Also bezglich der Flle: natrlich bin auch ich fr Vorschlge offen, was wohl dran kommen knnte. Aber - und das meine ich jetzt nicht so unfreundlich, wie das vielleicht klingt - ich wrde nicht so viel Zeit damit verschwenden mir darber den Kopf zu zerbrechen. Naturgem sollte man doch Krankheiten, die hufig sind (also im echten Leben, wie Diabetes, KHK, MS, diverse hufige CAs), auch grndlicher lernen, weil darber hufiger fragen gestellt werden und das ja auch tendenziell eher Stoff des Mndlichen ist. Und natrlich sind das alles potentielle Flle. Ab und zu kommt halt mal nen Kolibri als Fall. Oder das IMPP fragt komisches Zeugs zu nem eigentlich "normalen" Fall - ich kann euch hiermit versprechen, dass das niemand vorhersagen kann, nicht medi-learn und auch sonst keiner. Ich lass mich da gern eines besseren belehren. Aber ich glaube einfach nicht, dass irgendwelche dubiose Listen uns vorher so viel bringen? Oder bin ich die einzige, die das so sieht?

Das ist jetzt echt nicht bs gemeint. Es wundert mich halt nur, dass hier alle drei Seiten jemand nach den Listen fragt.


Tante edit: ichbins war schneller und sagte das selbe mit weniger Worten  :hmmm...:

----------


## ichbins

schn, dass wir einer meinung sind maja  :hmmm...: 

kann ja jeder machen wie er mchte-genauso wie jeder hier ja sagen kann was er denkt  :Grinnnss!:  aber ich finde auch, dass es (egal was man macht!!!!!) immer durchgeknallte impp fragen gibt die keiner beantworten kann (es sei denn aus zufall mal in einer besonderen situation wie dr arbeit oder fortbildung etwas aufgeschnappt hat) 

tee und pulli im august- unglaublich!!! einen erfolgreichen tag wnsch ich euch!

----------


## Blauer Engel

Gleichfalls, euch allen einen erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin!
Da ich gleich erstmal nen Arzttermin habe, werd ich erst heute Nachmittag zum lernen kommen. Nervt mich ganz schn, zumal ich die letzten 2 Tage lernfrei gemacht hab. Irgendwie hab ich das gebraucht, zumal meine bessere Hlft am Sonntag in die USA abgedst ist. Mensch, was wr ich gerne mitgeflogen, bldes Examen!
Aber: lernfrei tat gut, heute mach ich Gyn fertig! 
Euch auch gutes Gelingen heute  :hmmm...:

----------


## meeri

Acrodermatitis papulosa eruptiva infantilis Gianotti-Crosti ... ??? gehts noch???

Wo hat das IMPP das denn hergekramt?

 :Hh?:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Grins, das steht mir jetzt auch bevor..... Derma-Wiederholung

Auf in den Kampf! Ihr blden Pusteln, Papeln und Makule werdet schon sehen, was ihr davon habt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meeri

Das war nicht Derma! Das war Pd!  :Wand:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wei ich doch  :Grinnnss!: . Aber es ist wohl nicht abzustreiten, dass es auch Dermatologie ist, oder?  :hmmm...: 

Derma-Kreuzen ist echt wie Brsenspiel: Rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter.... Karussellfahren ist nix dagegen!  :Hh?:

----------


## Asleif

Aktuell wie bei der Brse eher runter.

 :kotzen:

----------


## meeri

> Wei ich doch . Aber es ist wohl nicht abzustreiten, dass es auch Dermatologie ist, oder? 
> 
> Derma-Kreuzen ist echt wie Brsenspiel: Rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter.... Karussellfahren ist nix dagegen!


Bei mir ist das nicht nur bei Derma so...  :Traurig:  

ist irgendwie bei jedem Fach....  :Traurig:   da hilft nur   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## ichbins

oder was essen! mahlzeit!  :Top:

----------


## Asleif

So Dner holen und Pause machen.


 :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Pause klingt seeeehr gut! Der Nachmittag gehrt dann ganz Derma und Innere  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nll10

Hallo ihr Lieben...

hat jemand eine Idee, wo man die Liste mit den aktuellen Fall-Fragen finden kann??? Die gab es doch fr die Jahre 2006-2009.....ist aktuell noch nichts da???

Liebe Gre  :grrrr....: .....kreuz kreuz kreuz..... :grrrr....:

----------


## ichbins

ich bekomm bald eine "listen-allergie" typ IV... sensibilisiert bin ich so langsam schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

So, nach 5 lernfreien Tagen klinke ich mich auch wieder ein.....die Erholung hat sehr gut getan, aber ich muss auch sagen, dass es jetzt echt schwierig ist wieder ins Lernen reinzukommen....auerdem habe ich das Gefhl, die Hlfte vom bisher Gelernten wieder vergessen zu haben ahhhhhhh  :Oh nee...: 
ich hoffe ich kann es aus den Tiefen meiner Hirnwindungen im Examen wieder rauskramen.....

----------


## Maja85

Also ich bekomm auch langsam Listen-Pickel ... 
Liebe Leute, wenn ihr euch schon extra anmeldet fr diese eine, das Bestehen des Examens nachhaltig beeinflussende Frage, dann macht euch doch bitte wenigstens die Mhe, die eine oder andere Seite dieser Beitrge nachzulesen. Wir hatten doch echt GERADE ERST geklrt, dass es hier (noch?) keine Liste gibt. Wenn eine auftaucht, werden wir sie ordentlich kennzeichnen, dass sie auch jeder findet. So. Frieden?

Heute in Gyn gestartet - IGITT. Aber wenigstens luft das Kreuzen zumindest der alten STEX auch ungelernt zufriedenstellend gut.

----------


## Asleif

Warum hat jeder Schei... Knochenbruch nen Eigennamen? Ich knnt ko... :Wand:

----------


## ichbins

ja, gyn ist toll!  :grrrr....: 

2007 gibt es eine frage zu myomen, welche aussage falsch sein soll:

*Bitte keine Originalfragen des IMPP posten! Das ist leider nicht gestattet.
LG Hoppla-Daisy, Mod*


ABER: soweit ich wei wachsen myome doch strogenabhngig?!?!

frage ist aus 04/07!!

----------


## Maja85

Ha, die Frage hab ich eben gekreuzt!
Der Teufel steckt wie immer im Detail. Selbstverstndlich wachsen Myome strogenabhngig und vor allem auch in der Schwangerschaft. ABER nicht nur im dritten Trimenon, sondern die ganze SS ber, und die Grenzunahme beruht nicht LEDIGLICH auf Muskelwachstum, sondern quasi auch nem Myom-dem. Die komische Formulierung mit LEDIGLICH brachte mich auf die richtige Lsung.

Ist dein Kommentar zu E dein Kommentar deines Kruezprogramms? Dass Myome sich whrend der Schwangerschaft meist nicht verndern, ist definitiv falsch!! Manchmal sogar massive Grenzunahme etc!

----------


## ichbins

wie witzig!  :Grinnnss!: 

ja- das ist der kommentar von der mediscript CD! nicht meiner!!!

in meiner zerebralen gyn schublade hab ich nmlich bei der frage einen zettel gefunden auf dem ich mir mal notiert hatte, dass myome+strogen (also auch SS) = wachstum bedeutet. 

...deswegen war ich ja etwas verwirrt! habe die frage auch richtig aber der kommentar war bldsinn oder?!

----------


## Yugi Muto

@asleif: damit man sich die besser merken kann ;)


werd auch erstmal mittag machen und dann die hebbsynapsen fragen, was sie von kardio halten

----------


## NSTEMI

Hallo erstmal  :Grinnnss!:  ,
ich schleich mich auch mal hier rein...

Ja, du hast Recht, die Myome wachsen strogenabhngig und damit natrlich auch whrend der gesamten Schwangerschaft und nicht nur im dritten Trimenon. Das wird bei examen-online auch so erklrt. Da liegt mediscript wohl mal daneben.

----------


## Asleif

Schokoeis hilft immer. Und das mache ich jetzt. Ein hoch auf die schnen Kalorien.

----------


## ichbins

nur nutella hilft! - weils schn und glcklich macht!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*Aus gegebenem Anlass:

Bitte postet keine Originalfragen des IMPP. Das ist nicht gestattet - und wir wollen mit dem IMPP keinen rger bekommen.

Vielen Dank und weiterhin schnes (und vor allem erfolgreiches) Kreuzen!

Hoppla-Daisy
Mod*

----------


## Asleif

@ichbins Nutella ist alle, da bleibt nur Schokoeis.

----------


## ichbins

> *Aus gegebenem Anlass:
> 
> Bitte postet keine Originalfragen des IMPP. Das ist nicht gestattet - und wir wollen mit dem IMPP keinen rger bekommen.
> 
> Vielen Dank und weiterhin schnes (und vor allem erfolgreiches) Kreuzen!
> 
> Hoppla-Daisy
> Mod*


...dabei hab ich die frage doch extra nicht!! gepostet ....naja egal- hat sich ja geklrt!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Macht ma einer Internet fr mich aus??
 :Keks:

----------


## NotArsch

> Und weiter gehts mit Orthopdie 
> Naja, dafr habe ich ab morgen erstmal 5 Tage lernfrei....ich fahre noch auf ein Festival  Das wird mal ne schne Abwechslung und eine passende Verschnaufpause zwischendurch!



Ah, willkommen zurck Niki!

Du warst nicht etwa in Wacken?

 ::-dance:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> ...dabei hab ich die frage doch extra nicht!! gepostet ....naja egal- hat sich ja geklrt!


Da ich die Frage kenne, weil selbst bereits gekreuzt, kann ich dir sagen, dass das ein Originalzitat war  :hmmm...: . 

Es ist ja kein Problem, Fragen hier zu diskutieren, wenn man mal so berhaupt nicht wei, wieso weshalb warum irgendwas so genannt/angekreuzt werden sollte. Meist ist es ja so, wenn man nur den Sachverhalt kurz schildert (sind dann ja meist richtig bekloppte Fragen), dass es sofort bei jedem klingelt. 

Wr zwar einfacher, wenn man die Frage samt Antwortmglichkeiten hier posten knnte. Aber das IMPP macht echt rger, wenn hier die Originalaussagen mitsamt der Frage auftauchen. Die werden dann auch prompt von uns Mods gnadenlos gelscht, so leid es uns auch tut  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Sooooooo, Puschen angesagt

Apocalyptica --- Quutamo

DAS entspannt mich gerade maximal!

----------


## Asleif

Feierabend

 :Party:

----------


## nikilaus

Hey NotArsch (komme mir komisch vor, das hier zu posten, aber so heit du ja nunmal  :Grinnnss!:  )

ich war nicht in Wacken, sondern in Bersenbrck...eine etwas andere Musikrichtung.....aber Wacken wrde ich mir schon auch mal anschauen...htte ich nix dagegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yugi Muto

@nikolaus: dann biste ja jetz richtig motiviert fr die letzten knapp 55 tage. 


so mit rechtsmedizin bin ich durch. macht richtig spass zu kreuzen und is manchmal recht amsant.

jetz aber erstmal feierabend :Party:

----------


## Grbler

Wie, du warst nicht auf dem Conquest of Mythodea @nikilaus? Mittlerweile ist das ja auch eine Art Festival geworden...

----------


## ichbins

hey maja- wie lief gyn?  :hmmm...: 

bei mir bliebs weiterhin sprunghaft zwischen 58, 63, 93, 83 und zum schluss 60% sehr ausgeglichen  ::-oopss: 


ach so- guuten morgen  :hmmm...:

----------


## nikilaus

@ Grbler: Habe ich vorher auch noch nicht von gehrt, aber vielleicht nchstes Mal  :bhh: ....... Hmm du bist aber lang wach...wow!

Zweiter Tag Gyn.....auf gehts!

----------


## Yugi Muto

auch von mir einen guten morgen

kaffee is ausgetrunken, das frhstck verputzt. dann kann es heute mit biometrie-kreuzen losgehen.

wnsche euch allen viel erfolg beim lernen und kreuzen. sind schliesslich nur noch 55 tage  :Big Grin:

----------


## Maja85

Zweiter Tag Gyn gleichfalls... Habe gestern mal wieder die alten STEX viel besser gekreuzt als die neuen HammerExs. Aber auch da ist es immerhin deutlich besser als in Derma  :bhh: 
Eigentlich hatte ich 5 Tage fr  Gyn im Plan, aber das werde ich auf 4 krzen. Ich hab gestern beschlossen, dass ich wohl nicht so viel Zeit dafr brauche und hab dann mal einem Tag, um ein bisschen was zu wiederholen. Lustig, dass wir jetzt alle bei Gyn hngen (dabei lern zumindest ich gar nicht so richtig nach dem 100-Tage-Lehrnplan, sondern hatte mir den selbst umgebastelt)

----------


## LMD

Morgen, ich schleiche mich jetzt auch hier ein, nach mehreren Wochen lesen. 
Gestern derma abgeschlossen und dafr, dass es ein hassfach war und bleibt im schnitt bei 85% gelandet, war selbst berrascht. nun ja, ich reihe mich jetzt auch in die gyn-runde ein ....

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin,
tsch, Gyn hab ich fertig. Mu allerdings noch ein paar Fragen kreuzen, das mach ich gleich und dann ist es _wirklich_ fertig. Wobei ich mir vielleicht noch etwas ausfhrlicher die ganzen Ca's anschauen werde, also auerhalb des Exaplans. Die Fragen da ja doch viel ab. 
berlege, ob ich lieber mit Derma oder Pdiatrie weitermache. Beides reizt mich nicht sonderlich. 
Gut kreuz! :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hehe, Derma mach ich gleich fertig  ::-dance: 

Dann kommt nochmal ne kleine Zwischenrunde Innere (wahrscheinlich Hma und Nephro), und ab morgen dann Patho und HNO. Wie ich mich freu....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Oh man,
ihr seid alle so fleissig... da bekomm ich echt ein schlechtes Gewissen.

Aber ich habe heut Mittag einen Termin bezglich beruflicher Planung und bin schon leicht aufgeregt. Es geht eher um eine mittelfristige Perspektive aber das macht die Sache auch nicht einfacher.

Werd dann heut abend mal wieder einsteigen. Ich acker mich gerade durch Pdiatrie.

----------


## Asleif

Moin Moin.

Hnge noch immer an Chirurgie wird aber langsam besser, nachdem ich schon gedacht habe, dass ich das nie hin bekomme.
Aber sooooo viel Anatomie. Hilfe das hatte ich doch so erfolgreich verdrngt.

So jetzt wieder  :Da schau ich mal nach ...: 

Viel Spa noch

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Oh man,
> ihr seid alle so fleissig... da bekomm ich echt ein schlechtes Gewissen.


Das scheint manchmal auch nur so ... du weit ja, Theorie und Praxis  ::-oopss:

----------


## Asleif

Jetzt wirds ernst mein Brief ist da fr die Mndliche.

Hilfe ich werde in Psychiatrie geprft

 :Hh?:

----------


## Yugi Muto

@asleif: psychiatrie is doch ein schnes fach. ich habs als wahlfach genommen und zum lernen bietet sich das eigentlich ganz gut an. stell dir vor, du httest pdi oder derma bekommen. da wrs definitiv schwerer

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Oder Patho  :kotzen:

----------


## nikilaus

Boah, ist echt fies, dass ihr jetzt schon Infos zur Mndlichen bekommt....und Asleif wann wirst du geprft? Pychiatrie finde ich auch ziemlich super.....vor allem weil das glaube ich meistens auch nette, gelassene Menschen sind....

@Blauer Engel: Was planst du denn so zukunftstechnisch (ich bin neugierig  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asleif

Ja htte schlimmer kommen knnen, aber ich hab so gar keinen Plan von dem Fach. Muss ich dann eben noch ndern ist ja noch Zeit. Viel Zeit.

@ Yugi Muto Pdiatrie wre schon schei.. gewesen, da hast du vollkommen recht

@Hoppla-Daisy Patho gibt es in Berlin nicht als mndliche, zumindest hatte es niemend in den letzten wei nicht wie vielen jahren

@Nikilaus werde am 8. und 9.12. geprft. Viel Zeit um auch vorher Urlaub zu machen. HiHi

so jetzt erstmal Prfer googlen  ::-dance:

----------


## Flauscheding

Eigentlich mag ich Gyn ja ganz gerne, aber speziell jetzt im Moment knnt ich nur  :kotzen:  .
Ich glaub, ich hng doch noch nen Gyntag dran. Also gehts morgen dann weiter mit Pd oder Derma. Mal sehen ...
Jetzt mach ich ne Stunde Mittagspasue und ess erstmal was. So! Examen kann mich mal  .... *schnauf*

----------


## akw

> Zweiter Tag Gyn gleichfalls... Habe gestern mal wieder die alten STEX viel besser gekreuzt als die neuen HammerExs. Aber auch da ist es immerhin deutlich besser als in Derma 
> Eigentlich hatte ich 5 Tage fr  Gyn im Plan, aber das werde ich auf 4 krzen. Ich hab gestern beschlossen, dass ich wohl nicht so viel Zeit dafr brauche und hab dann mal einem Tag, um ein bisschen was zu wiederholen. Lustig, dass wir jetzt alle bei Gyn hngen (dabei lern zumindest ich gar nicht so richtig nach dem 100-Tage-Lehrnplan, sondern hatte mir den selbst umgebastelt)



Das ist ja mal beruhigend zu lesen, dass es nicht nur mir so geht... das man die alten Examen (vor 10/2006) besser kreuzt als die neuen (HEX ab 10/2006)

Aber es ist schon irgendwie frustrierend.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## NotArsch

Habe heute mit meinem 1. Probeexamen angefangen (H 2009). 1 Tag lief ganz ordentlich (63/105), aber 1 Fall hat mich komplett zerschossen   :Wand:  . 

Habe knapp ber 4 Stunden gebraucht, nicht gehetzt, aber auch keine groen  Pausen. Examen hab ich ausgedruckt, gibt mir ein authentischeres Examensgefhl als lustlos meine Maus zu bearbeiten..

Bin nun motiviert besser weiterzulernen, weil ich auf keinen Fall durchrasseln will. Mit der Zeit kehrt bei mir beim Lernen immer der "Schlendrian" ein, die Pausen werden lnger, Wikipedia immer interessanter und vom bloen Zeit-versitzen besteht man auch kein Examen.

Ich hasse meinen ihn, meinen inneren SCHWEINEHUND  :Luigi von Rippenspreizer: 

 :grrrr....:

----------


## philipp1984

> Habe heute mit meinem 1. Probeexamen angefangen (H 2009). 1 Tag lief ganz ordentlich (63/105), aber 1 Fall hat mich komplett zerschossen   . 
> 
> Habe knapp ber 4 Stunden gebraucht, nicht gehetzt, aber auch keine groen  Pausen. Examen hab ich ausgedruckt, gibt mir ein authentischeres Examensgefhl als lustlos meine Maus zu bearbeiten..
> 
> Bin nun motiviert besser weiterzulernen, weil ich auf keinen Fall durchrasseln will. Mit der Zeit kehrt bei mir beim Lernen immer der "Schlendrian" ein, die Pausen werden lnger, Wikipedia immer interessanter und vom bloen Zeit-versitzen besteht man auch kein Examen.
> 
> Ich hasse meinen ihn, meinen inneren SCHWEINEHUND


Das sind ja glatte 60 %, punktlandung! Habe es noch nicht so direkt unter Prfungsbedingungen probiert (habe mir nur das Examen 2011 aufgespart) deswegen kann ichs noch nicht genau sagen wie es bei mir laufen wird. Dachte aber, dass man doch deutlich weniger Zeit braucht. In der "echten" Prfung haben wir ja nur eine Stunde mehr. 

Mit dem Schlendrian, das kenne ich. Da hilft ne Stoppuhr.

----------


## akw

Fangt ihr jetzt schon mit den Probeexamen an?! 

Habt ihr etwa schon alle Themen durch?!  :Woow:

----------


## NotArsch

Ich mach das einfach mal, das ist ja nicht unbedingt von Nachteil. Will mal wissen wo ich stehe 2 Monate vor unserem Termin. 

Kreuze ich 10 Tage vor dem Examen nur 52% werde ich vielleicht panisch oder fange zu krampfen an  :dagegen: 

Ausserdem trainiere ich so ein bisschen das Prfungs-Durchhaltevermgen.

Habe noch lngst nicht den 100 Tage-Plan durch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## akw

Ok, hab schon gedacht  :hmmm...: 

Hr blo auf mit krampfen...ich qul mich hier grad mit Neuro ab und fang auch gleich an damit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maja85

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab mir auch nur das letzte Examen aufgespart. Unsere liebe Dame vom LPA hat mir, als ich meine letzten Sachen bei ihr abgegeben habe, sogar die Orginalhefte gegeben, die sie noch brig hatte. Der Plan ist, das ganze dann so richtig im Heft mit Orginalheft-Feeling ca. 20 Tage vorm Examen zu kreuzen. Ansonsten hatte ich mal eines gekreuzt, bevor ich mit Lernen angefangen habe, um mal ne Hausnummer zu bekommen. 

Heute scheint hier so richtig die Sonne und fr morgen sind sogar ber 20 Grad angesagt - Mensch, worber man sich so freuen kann im August  :hmmm...: 

Engelchen, ist dein Termin gut gelaufen?

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Boah, ist echt fies, dass ihr jetzt schon Infos zur Mndlichen bekommt....und Asleif wann wirst du geprft? Pychiatrie finde ich auch ziemlich super.....vor allem weil das glaube ich meistens auch nette, gelassene Menschen sind....
> 
> @Blauer Engel: Was planst du denn so zukunftstechnisch (ich bin neugierig


UC / Ortho  :Loove: 

@ Maja: 

Ja, Termin lief sehr gut. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Hat mich zwar einen ganzen Tag jetzt gekostet, aber dann lernt es sich doch morgen deutlich motivierter.

----------


## meeri

> UC / Ortho 
> 
> @ Maja: 
> 
> Ja, Termin lief sehr gut. Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis. Hat mich zwar einen ganzen Tag jetzt gekostet, aber dann lernt es sich doch morgen deutlich motivierter.


Das freut mich fr Dich!!!  :Top:

----------


## meeri

Auch wenn anscheinend alle Gyn machen - ich habe gestern mit Innere Herz angefangen und irgendwie ist der Exaplan komisch geschrieben.... wird das noch besser?  :was ist das...?:  oder habt Ihr ein anderes Buch genommen?

----------


## Maja85

@ Engel: sehr fein  :Top: 

@ meeri: ich habe Innere im Exaplan nur berflogen und dann vor allem mit dem Herold gelernt. Ich fand Exaplan viiiel zu kurz und schlecht geschrieben. Der Herold ist halt schon ein bisserl mehr zu lesen, aber fr mich hat das dann ganz gut hingehauen.

----------


## meeri

> @ Engel: sehr fein 
> 
> @ meeri: ich habe Innere im Exaplan nur berflogen und dann vor allem mit dem Herold gelernt. Ich fand Exaplan viiiel zu kurz und schlecht geschrieben. Der Herold ist halt schon ein bisserl mehr zu lesen, aber fr mich hat das dann ganz gut hingehauen.


Ja, das ist mein Problem - ich lese / lerne recht langsam... der Herold hat mir zu viele Seiten   :Nixweiss:  aber mit dem Exaplan komme ich gerade auch nicht klar...

 :Traurig:

----------


## philipp1984

> @ Engel: sehr fein 
> 
> @ meeri: ich habe Innere im Exaplan nur berflogen und dann vor allem mit dem Herold gelernt. Ich fand Exaplan viiiel zu kurz und schlecht geschrieben. Der Herold ist halt schon ein bisserl mehr zu lesen, aber fr mich hat das dann ganz gut hingehauen.


Irgendwie schwren immer alle auf den Herold, aber ich finde den Schinken total tzend. Ich kann damit berhaupt nicht lernen, ist mehr wie ein Lexikon und mal gut fr was zum nachschlagen finde ich. Geht es da noch anderen so oder bin ich komisch?

----------


## Asleif

@philipp1984
Herold ist fr Kardio aber echt gut habe ich auch gemacht. Exaplan geht halt einfach nicht bei bestimmten Fchern, auch wenn der sonst nicht schlecht ist. 
Wenn du sonst vielleicht lieber noch ein ausfhrliches Skript magst dann kann ich dir das hier ans Herz legen http://www.harvey-semester.de/node/509

Viel Spa euch noch ich geh jetzt essen bei Freunden und ein Weinchen trinken.  :bhh:

----------


## meeri

> Irgendwie schwren immer alle auf den Herold, aber ich finde den Schinken total tzend. Ich kann damit berhaupt nicht lernen, ist mehr wie ein Lexikon und mal gut fr was zum nachschlagen finde ich. Geht es da noch anderen so oder bin ich komisch?


Seh ich auch so! Dann bin ich wenigstens nicht so allein auf weiter Flur...  ::-winky: 

@Asleif
Viel Spa!!!

----------


## Flauscheding

So, heute total gefrustet. Ich komm irgendwie schlecht ins Lernen wieder rein nach 2 freien Tagen. Gyn sollte heute fertig sein, aber irgendwie klappts gar nicht. Ich krebs unterhalb der 60% rum, kann ja irgendwie auch nicht sein. Ich hab so die Schnauze voll ...  :kotzen: .
Ich werd jetzt gleich einkaufen gehen und mir mal was nettes kochen. Dann geh ich um 8:00 auf die Couch vor den Fernseher. 
Und dann fang ich morgen mit Pd an und werd parallel dazu noch ein bisschen Gyn wiederholen. 
Geht ja mal alles gar nicht .... Heute hab ich echt nen Lerntief!

----------


## Meuli

> Oder Patho


Patho kann auch das perfekte 4.Fach sein, mit dem richtigen Prfer^^  :Grinnnss!:  (glaub mir, ich sprech aus Erfahrung, und bei mir war der Schreck sehr gro, als ich davon erfahren hab ...)

----------


## Lillca

@Innere Medizin/Herold/Kardio:

Ich hab das und die restliche Innere komplett und nur im Exaplan gelesen und fand das eigentlich ganz gut, weil es eben nicht soviele Informationen bringt.
Herold ist super zum Nachlesen, aber all diese Infos kann man sich eh nicht merken, sondern man droht, sich darin zu verlieren.
Im Exaplan kriegt man ein Grundgerst, den Rest hab ich mit den Kommentaren gemacht und hab bis auf sehr zwei knappe Ausrutscher bisher alle gekreuzten Innere-Examina (auch HEX) deutlich bestanden.

----------


## ichbins

boa! jetzt uro! - wie heftig immer diese schwankungen sind im hammerexamen- einmal 4 fragen, dann 20 fragen- was soll das denn und vor allem wie zum teufel sind diese schwankungen zu erklren?!

finde das unverschmt :-P

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Naja, kommt wohl in erster Linie daher, dass manche Fragen dann eben der Pharma zugeordnet werden oder Innere.... ODER dass ein Fall draus gemacht wird. By the way, gab es schon mal einen Uro-Fall?  :Grinnnss!:  *Hnde reib, falls nicht*

----------


## Viola 07

> Naja, kommt wohl in erster Linie daher, dass manche Fragen dann eben der Pharma zugeordnet werden oder Innere.... ODER dass ein Fall draus gemacht wird. By the way, gab es schon mal einen Uro-Fall?  *Hnde reib, falls nicht*


Bin momentan bei Uro 10/2008; bisher gab es 2 komplette Flle (ProstataCA, Urosepsis) und paar Flle mit nur 2-3 Fragen. Uro ist aber wirklich ganz gut zu kreuzen. Hatte davor Neuro gemacht...total frustrierend :grrrr....:

----------


## ichbins

dann scheinen neuro und gyn ja verwandt zu sein  :Grinnnss!:  war sowas von tzend!!!

----------


## flavour

Uro fand ich seeehr angenehm von den Kreuzergebnissen  :Love: 
Am schlimmsten war bisher Humangenetik und ich hab schon ein paar Brocken hinter mir

----------


## Yugi Muto

guten morghn

auf in einen neuen tag...im herbst...mit 8C und wolkengrau. toll, da is man doch motiviert

----------


## akw

Ja Uro fand ich auch mal zur Abwechslung sehr angenehm zum kreuzen..... Neuro dagegen ist mal wieder total tzend...

Na ja, wie dem auch sei.... Viel Erfolg heute...  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## meeri

Ich wnsche Euch auch einen sehr erfolgreichen Tag!!!  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich werde mich heute wieder dem Herz widmen...  bin ich eigentlich die Einzige die Innere erst jetzt macht???

----------


## LMD

neuer tag, neues grau, neuer teil gyn, neuer job. jetzt ist die zukunft auch gesichert...hoffentlich kommt jetzt nicht das motivationstief aufgrund des schon vorhandenen jobs...

schnen tag und gut kreuz

----------


## Lillca

Huhu Meeri  :Smilie: 
Ich mach auch grad Innere - zumindest noch bis Freitag. Danach geht es weiter mit Chirurgie. Ich hab die groen Fcher eher in die Mitte, bzw. zum Ende hin gelegt, damit ich nicht soviel vergesse bis zum Examen.

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin,
nachdem ich heute frh dann nochmal Gyn gekreuzt habe, gings pltzlich. Nur die ganzen Pillenwirkstoffe nerven mich tierisch. Was wei ich, welche Pille man wann genau verschreibt? *hmpf*. 
Aber insgesamt: Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
Heute gehts zur Radiologiefortbildung meines PJ-Hauses. Da geh ich jetzt doch wieder regelmiger hin, vielleicht kann ich mir dadurch Radio-lernen/lesen  sparen, wenigstens teilweise?! Auerdem ist das auch gar nicht verkehrt frs Sozialleben, das verkmmert ja doch ein bisschen im Moment.
Dann fang ich mit Pd an, heute nachmittag. Mich grauts ja schon.
Euch einen erfolgreichen Lerntag!

----------


## meeri

::-winky:  Lillca

Na wenigstens Eine!!! Chirurgie habe ich schon gemacht .... 

Gutes Gelingen heute!

----------


## Asleif

Moin

Bin heute einfach nicht aus dem Bett gekommen. Drauen siehts nach Herbst aus. Regen, Regen, kalt, Wind. Son Rotz. Da wre ich lieber Surfen als hier um zu lernen. Mist, Mist, Mist.

So jetzt muss es los gehen. 

 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Yugi Muto

ich hab innere bis letzten sonntag gemacht und ab nchste woche kommt dann pdi, neuro und chirurgie dran. die habe ich bewusst nach hinten gelegt, weil ich denke, dass man es dann eher noch parat hat und die anzahl der fragen im stex ja nicht gerade wenig sind

ich hab diese woche nur die ganz kleinen fcher, rechtsmedizin, sozialmedizin, biometrie,etc. da kreuz ich aber nur und hab dann ein wenig zeit um innere zu wiederholen. macht sich bisher ganz gut. nur sozialmed is ja mehr als bescheiden

----------


## philipp1984

> @ Engel: sehr fein 
> 
> @ meeri: ich habe Innere im Exaplan nur berflogen und dann vor allem mit dem Herold gelernt. Ich fand Exaplan viiiel zu kurz und schlecht geschrieben. Der Herold ist halt schon ein bisserl mehr zu lesen, aber fr mich hat das dann ganz gut hingehauen.



@Maja

Ne echt mal, der Herold hat doch ca. 900 Seiten..! Wieviele Tage hast du fr Innere gebraucht?

----------


## Maja85

Moin, Moin!

Also ich wei gar nicht, was ihr mit dem Wetter habt, hier scheint grad die schnste Sonne! Werde mich da gleich schn mit nem Kffchen auf den Balkon chillen.
Philipp, fr Innere hatte ich 18 Tage, das sind dann doch genau 50 Seiten am Tag, geht doch  :bhh:  naja, ich les halt eher fix, hab natrlich ein paar kleinere Sachen weggelassen, was nicht mal das IMPP regelmig fragt und hab ja dann auch nicht jedes Detail auswendiglernen wollen. Aber da hat halt jeder seinen eignen Lernstil, ich kann echt verstehen, wenn meine Art nicht zwingend fr jeden der goldene Weg ist. Ich les fr fast alle groen Fcher ein anderes Buch nebenher, weil ich den Exaplan fr mich nicht so super finde. Aber das ist dann auch mehr ein Nachlesen als ein Durchlesen  :hmmm...: 

Glckwunsch zum Job, LMD (oder LDM? Oder andere Buchstaben? Bekomm das grad nicht mehr ganz auf die Reihe, sorry  :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## ichbins

uro ist echt ok! 

knnte mich echt nur weiterhin darber aufregen, dass es zwischen 3 und 20 fragen sind. einfach mal ein fall uro 2007 mit urosepsis- luft super und so ein fall im examen ist klasse! aber wie unfair ist das denn bitte statt breit gestreuter fragen entscheiden jetzt persnliche schwerpunkte und glckliche zuflle ber die note?!??

----------


## Asleif

Chirurgie ist ja eigentlich total toll, aber das IMPP denk sich fantastische Fragen aus. Ich hasse es. Alle Frakturtypen quer Beet. Besteht Chirurgie nur aus Unfallchirurgie???? Wozu habe ich den anderen Schei gelernt?   :Traurig: 

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Flle in den neuen Examen besser werden. Bh

 :Meine Meinung: 

Viel Spa noch

----------


## Viola 07

> Chirurgie ist ja eigentlich total toll, aber das IMPP denk sich fantastische Fragen aus. Ich hasse es. Alle Frakturtypen quer Beet. Besteht Chirurgie nur aus Unfallchirurgie???? Wozu habe ich den anderen Schei gelernt?  
> 
> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das die Flle in den neuen Examen besser werden. Bh
> 
> 
> 
> Viel Spa noch


Gings mir beim Chirurgie Kreuzeln genauso :kotzen:  Allerdings fand ich neue Examina ab 2006 wesentlich angenehmer und auch nicht sooooo viel UnfallChir. :Keks:

----------


## Flauscheding

Also Pdiatrie ist ja mal nett  ::-dance: . Hoffentlich bleibt das so?!
Hab heute erfahren, dass mein PJ-Haus ne Stelle fr mich reserviert hat, weil ich ja berlegt hatte, dort zu beginnen. Das war irgendwie alles voll nett, sie haben mir Honig ums Maul geschmiert, aber ich hab mich ja jetzt gegen die Innere entschieden. Habs gleich an entsprechender Stelle besprochen und die Begrndung meinerseits war auch ok und  ich glaube nicht, dass da der Chef/OA bse ist, aber ich komm echt ins Grbeln. Hab mich nmlich so heimisch und "richtig" gefhlt.
Aber so viele berstunden? Das will ich ja eigentlich nicht.
Komm jetzt echt ins Schwanken  :was ist das...?: .

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Frau Flausche, sie haben sich (unter Abwgung aller Argumente fr und wider) fr die jetzige Stelle entschieden. Kein Grund, jetzt wieder alles in Frage zu stellen  :hmmm...: . 

Ich glaub, du hast das schon richtig gemacht ... bei dir wrd's ja mit den berstunden nicht besser werden in deinem alten PJ-Haus  :hmmm...: .

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, stimmt schon. Wobei der eigentlich einzige Grund, mich gegen diese Stelle zu entscheiden, die vielen berstunden waren.
Wobei die Assi natrlich (ja klar, natrlich) sagen, dass das nach der Einarbeitungszeit auch besser wird und sich dann im Rahmen hlt. Und 3-4 Dienste/Monat kann man berleben.
Mein Herz pochte einen kleinen Moment doch in Richtung PJ-Haus, wenn ich ehrlich sein soll *knirsch*. Echt doof ...

----------


## nikilaus

Boah, was ihr alle so fr tolle Angebote bekommt und so....ihr habt ja anscheinend echt die freie Auswahl...und ich habe richtig Angst, dass mich nichteinmal jemand zum Vorstellungsgesprch einldt....
bei mir ist aber auch echt noch ein Problem, dass ich echt jung aussehe....das ist bld.

Und ich berlege ja Gyn zu machen...aber mein Problem ist echt, dass ich in der Famulatur und im PJ gar nicht viel gynkologisch untersuchen konnte und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Angst, weil es wird ja wenn man dann anfngt keiner daneben stehen und einem nochmal ein bichen Tips geben...v.a. vaginalen Ultraschall finde ich so megaschwierig.....aber da wird ja echt keiner neben mir stehen und mir helfen...
ich habe Angst....ich will nicht arbeiten, weil ich nix kann  ::-oopss:

----------


## Solara

> Wie gemein ist das denn? Wir bekommen unsere Termine und das 4. Fach Anfang September.
> Also 5 Tage vorher ist schon ganz schn fies ... Wo wird das denn so gehandhabt?


Bei uns ist nicht ganz so knapp sondern 21 Tage vor dem Mndlichen Termin.
Termin selber erfhrt man ca 6 Wochen vor dem ersten mglichen mndlichen Termin.

Und eben 21 Tage vor dem dann persnlichen Prfungstag kommt ein Brief, welche Prfer man erwischt hat.
An viertem Fach ist alles mglich, incl Neuroradiologie, Pharma, MKG und Co.
Prfer kennt man eh fast nie.
Schn also  ::-oopss:

----------


## Muriel

> Boah, was ihr alle so fr tolle Angebote bekommt und so....ihr habt ja anscheinend echt die freie Auswahl...und ich habe richtig Angst, dass mich nichteinmal jemand zum Vorstellungsgesprch einldt....
> bei mir ist aber auch echt noch ein Problem, dass ich echt jung aussehe....das ist bld.
> 
> Und ich berlege ja Gyn zu machen...aber mein Problem ist echt, dass ich in der Famulatur und im PJ gar nicht viel gynkologisch untersuchen konnte und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Angst, weil es wird ja wenn man dann anfngt keiner daneben stehen und einem nochmal ein bichen Tips geben...v.a. vaginalen Ultraschall finde ich so megaschwierig.....aber da wird ja echt keiner neben mir stehen und mir helfen...
> ich habe Angst....ich will nicht arbeiten, weil ich nix kann


Ein Haus, an dem keiner einem Anfnger zur Seite steht, ihm Dinge zeigt und erklrt, sollte sowieso grorumig umgangen werden  :Meine Meinung:  Jeder Anfnger ob mit PJ-"Erfahrung" oder nicht hat vernnftig eingearbeitet zu werden! Wie kommst Du darauf, dass man Dir nichts zeigen wrde?

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Boah, was ihr alle so fr tolle Angebote bekommt und so....ihr habt ja anscheinend echt die freie Auswahl...und ich habe richtig Angst, dass mich nichteinmal jemand zum Vorstellungsgesprch einldt....
> bei mir ist aber auch echt noch ein Problem, dass ich echt jung aussehe....das ist bld.
> 
> Und ich berlege ja Gyn zu machen...aber mein Problem ist echt, dass ich in der Famulatur und im PJ gar nicht viel gynkologisch untersuchen konnte und jetzt habe ich irgendwie Angst, weil es wird ja wenn man dann anfngt keiner daneben stehen und einem nochmal ein bichen Tips geben...v.a. vaginalen Ultraschall finde ich so megaschwierig.....aber da wird ja echt keiner neben mir stehen und mir helfen...
> ich habe Angst....ich will nicht arbeiten, weil ich nix kann


Ach da mach Dir keine Sorgen. So ein bisschen haben wir diese Angst doch alle und Du stehst sicher nicht allein da. Knnt einem als Chirurg oder Internist doch auch passieren. Ich will da lieber keine Horror-Szenarien ausmalen. Aber dann erwarte ich einfach Untersttzung durch meinen OA im Hintergrund, ltere Kollegen etc.
Wenn Du nicht eingearbeitet wirst, dann liegt das ja wohl nicht an Dir, wie Muriel so schn sagte.

Hast Du Dich denn schon  beworben?

----------


## nikilaus

Huhu, ich wollte mich jetzt in den kommenden Wochen bewerben...

Das keiner einem zur Seite steht, habe ich irgendwie bisher so mitbekommen....da wurde sich nur ber einen neuen Kollegen gefreut, weil derjenige einem ja Arbeit abnimmt.....und die waren dann eher genervt, wenn jemand was nicht so gut konnte....vielleicht habe ich auch einfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht....aber dann muss es ja wirklich bei jeder Famulatur etc so gewesen sein,.....deswegen bin ich aber auch so abgeschreckt vom Krankenhausalltag....

finde es auch echt schwierig.....wie kann man denn herausfinden, wie die Stimmung, Einarbeitung etc ist, wenn man niemanden kennt, der dort arbeitet????

----------


## Solara

Hospitieren, berall rumfragen, vielleicht kennt ja zB auch hier jemand das Haus, wo du anfangen mchtest.

Welche Huser schweben dir denn so vor?

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Huhu, ich wollte mich jetzt in den kommenden Wochen bewerben...
> 
> finde es auch echt schwierig.....wie kann man denn herausfinden, wie die Stimmung, Einarbeitung etc ist, wenn man niemanden kennt, der dort arbeitet????



Auf jeden Fall hospitieren!!! Ich habe es an allen Husern gemacht, die weiter als 100 km waren und es hat sich mehr als gelohnt. Ich habe eigentlich immer  Assistenzrzte gefunden, die ehrlich etwas ber die Bedingungen erzhlt haben. Die meisten meinten, dass sie ja auch nichts davon htten, wenn man mir das Blaue vom Himmel lgen wrde und ich dann kme - aber vor lauter Schreck sofort kndigen wrde. Deshalb waren alle da eigentlich ganz ehrlich und haben erzhlt, was gut und schlecht ist.

Gerade bei Husern weiter weg war es auch kein Problem am selben Tag zu hospiteren, da man ja nicht mal so eben quer durch die Republik fhrt.

----------


## nikilaus

Mir schwebt beispielsweise das Marienhospital Brhl vor....vielleicht hat ja wirklich jemand zufllig Erfahrungen damit  :Grinnnss!:  In Kln habe ich ja leider wirklich kaum gute Erfahrungen gemacht in den gynkologischen Abteilungen, deswegen wollte ich es mal etwas auerhalb probieren...auerdem bietet das Haus wohl die "Strukturierte Facharztweiterbildung" an...hrt sich fr mich theoretisch zumindest echt reizvoll an.

Aber alternativ zu Gynkologie wrde ich auch sehr gerne Humangenetik machen...ich finde das Fachgebiet auch super interessant und zustzlich reizen mich die geregelten Arbeitszeiten.....nur sehe ich da leider kaum Chancen irgendwie an eine Facharztausbildung "heranzukommen"....diese kann man ja wirklich hauptschlich nur an Unikliniken machen und dass eine in der Nhe liegende auch gerad zufllig eine Stelle anbietet ist ja leider sehr unwahrscheinlich...

----------


## Bensona!

von wo kommt den der Anspruch, dass man einen "transvaginalen Ultraschall" schon nach Studienende knnen muss?

Gerade Ultraschall muss erst erlernt werden (und das auch mit zertifizierten Kursen..) und dann wird es im Alltag allmhlich gebt.
Und das gilt auch fr alle andere Dinge.. also Angst haben "weil man gar nichts kann", finde ich falsch.

Du bist kein fertiger Facharzt, sondern Assistenzarzt. Das "Assistent" steht ja fr was.

----------


## nikilaus

:Top:  Ihr macht Mut, aber dennoch habe ich einfach andere Erfahrungen gemacht....aber wahrscheinlich muss ich einfach so lange suchen, bis ich das passende Haus mit passender Stimmung und Arbeitsatmosphre fr mich gefunden habe!

----------


## Blauer Engel

:Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Warum macht meine WG Mitbewohnerin eigentlich heut ne Party und sagt nicht vorab Bescheid??? 

Hier trudeln gerad alle mglichen Leute ein. 

Und natrlich wollt ich endlich heut mal lnger lernen. 

 :Oh nee...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Engel, das ist ein Zeichen  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich hr jetzt auch auf, kreuzen geht nicht mehr, mach zig Flchtigkeitsfehler und rger mich dann.
Also ab ins Bett, ich nehm aber nen Kapitel Rhematologie mit, das les ich dann gemtlich im Bett. Mann ist ja weg, dann kuschel ich eben den Herold  :bhh: .
Gute Nacht zusammen und bis morgen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Engel, das ist ein Zeichen .
> Ich hr jetzt auch auf, kreuzen geht nicht mehr, mach zig Flchtigkeitsfehler und rger mich dann.
> Also ab ins Bett, ich nehm aber nen Kapitel Rhematologie mit, das les ich dann gemtlich im Bett. Mann ist ja weg, dann kuschel ich eben den Herold .
> Gute Nacht zusammen und bis morgen


DANKE! Ich darf aufhren. So hab ich das noch nicht betrachtet. Ohrstpsel rein und ab ins Bett. Gute Idee!

----------


## Yugi Muto

so fr mich is heute auch schluss

hab bis eben noch ein ganzes examen vom frhjahr 2002 gekreuzt und war gar nich so schlecht. am ende wars dann aber nur noch kampf gegen schusseligkeit



morgen gehts dann ab zum fotografen bewerbungsbilder machen



gute nacht und trumt nichts schlimmes...oder kuschelt noch schn mit dem herold ;)

----------


## NotArsch

> so fr mich is heute auch schluss
> 
> hab bis eben noch ein ganzes examen vom frhjahr 2002 gekreuzt und war gar nich so schlecht. am ende wars dann aber nur noch kampf gegen schusseligkeit
> 
> 
> 
> morgen gehts dann ab zum fotografen bewerbungsbilder machen
> 
> 
> ...



...mit dem HEROLD war ich auch noch nie im Bett  :Blush: 

Hab grad Post vom LPA geffnet, als ich heimkam:

Mndliche am 14.10 und 17.10  :Grinnnss!: 

Da ist ja ein Wochenende dazwischen  :bhh: 

Fach und Kombi gibts aber erst 3 Wochen vorher  :grrrr....:   :dagegen:

----------


## philipp1984

> ...mit dem HEROLD war ich auch noch nie im Bett 
> 
> Hab grad Post vom LPA geffnet, als ich heimkam:
> 
> Mndliche am 14.10 und 17.10 
> 
> Da ist ja ein Wochenende dazwischen 
> 
> Fach und Kombi gibts aber erst 3 Wochen vorher



Mann, ich will auch schon meinen Termin habe!  :grrrr....:  

Aber ehrlich gesagt wre mir deiner ein bisschen zu frh...

----------


## NotArsch

> Mann, ich will auch schon meinen Termin habe!  
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt wre mir deiner ein bisschen zu frh...


Hast Recht, werde mich gleich spter beschweren  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin zusammen,
ja, das Kuscheln mit dem Herold war ein bisschen kantig, wie ich zuegeben mu  :Grinnnss!: .
Ich hab zwar noch keine Termine, wei aber, dass ich zwischen dem 25.10 und 8.11. dran sein werde. Hab einfach unsere PJ-Beauftragte in meinem PJ-Haus gefragt ;). Das find ich doch sehr fein, genug Zeit nach der Schriftlichen, aber noch nicht zu spt.
So, jetzt gehts duschen, zum Pferd und dann spter an den Schreibtisch.
Euch viel Erfolg heute!

----------


## Yugi Muto

so auch von mir einen guten morgen


hab mir schon gedacht, dass die nacht mit dem herold ein wenig ungemtlich war. is dann doch ein wenig hart und kalt. obwohl er mir neben dem classen eigentlich ganz gut gefllt.

heute steht dann mal das letzte grtzfach an. biometrie. da beiss ich gleich wieder in die tischkante


viel erfolg beim lernkreuzen heute

----------


## Asleif

So auch hier nen guten Morgen. 
Ich kriege ja gleich ein schlechtes Gewissen ihr geht mit dem Herold ins Bett und lernt bis spt in die Nacht. Das kriege ich nicht hin. Wie macht ihr das???
So werde mal die letzten Chirurgie Examen kreuzen und dann schau ich mal, glaube werde dann mit Gyn weiter machen. Bh 

aber erstmal  :Kaffee:

----------


## Maja85

Biometrie? Wow, das Fach lerne ja nicht mal ich, und ich wurde schon fr ein paar Fcher schief angeguckt  :hmmm...:  kommen da denn noch Fragen dran in den neuen Examina?

Bei uns ist mittlerweile auch der Prfungszeitraum fr die mndliche durchgesickert. Die ist wohl vom 7.-24.11. . Damit bin ich auch ganz zufrieden, genug Zeit, um mein Wahlfach und das vierte Fach zu lernen (Ansthesie war mein Wahlfach und wird im Examen so wenig gefragt, dass ich's jetzt gar nicht lerne) und nicht zu spt, so dass ich im Dezember in den Urlaub fahren kann  :Grinnnss!: 

Heute gibt's ein Gyn-Finish. Das Fach war ja geradezu eine Erholung nach meinem Derma-Krampf!

----------


## LMD

> ...mit dem HEROLD war ich auch noch nie im Bett 
> 
> Hab grad Post vom LPA geffnet, als ich heimkam:
> 
> Mndliche am 14.10 und 17.10 
> 
> Da ist ja ein Wochenende dazwischen 
> 
> Fach und Kombi gibts aber erst 3 Wochen vorher


guten morgen an alle,

meine prfungstermine sind auch da...juchee mitten in der vorweihnachtszeit...ja wunderbar, nochmal 2 monate....mensch will, dass es vorbei ist. 
nachdem gestern der endkampof gyn beendet war und ich super in der zeit war, habe ich gleich noch uro rangehngt...boah war das schn, nach gyn...echt es gibt fcher, da muss man irgendwelche details wissen, die wirklich stupide sind- stadieneinteilungen...-_-

----------


## akw

Guten morgen an alle! 

Och menno.. ich wrde auch schon sooooo gerne meinen mndlichen Termin wissen...  :Nixweiss:   Auch wenn man jetzt noch nix dafr macht... einfach nur wissen wann man dran glauben muss...

Na ja, hab jetzt erstmal Kuchen gebacken und nun geht es mit Neuro weiter...hoffe, es luft besser als gestern...

Also viel Erfolg allen  :Keks:

----------


## nikilaus

Jamjam Kuchen! Bringst du mir mal eben ein Stck vorbei  :Grinnnss!: ?

Ja ich wsste auch so gerne meinen Termin fr die Mndliche....dann knnte man nmlich echt auch schon Urlaub buchen  :grrrr....: 

Ich mache heute Augenheilkunde und finde es einfach nur schrecklich....das zieht sich bei mir beim Lesen so...weil es mich einfach so wenig interessiert...dagegebn fand ich Gyn und Uro echt angenehm zu lesen....aber Auge....bh!

----------


## smurfonline

Hallo Ihr,

kleine Frage nebenei...mit welchen CDs oder Internet lernt ihr alle bzgl. Kreuzen?
MediSkript? Oder Thieme...oder oder ahhh....
Hilfe...

----------


## philipp1984

> Hallo Ihr,
> 
> kleine Frage nebenei...mit welchen CDs oder Internet lernt ihr alle bzgl. Kreuzen?
> MediSkript? Oder Thieme...oder oder ahhh....
> Hilfe...


Habe mir das Examen online kostenlos ber den Marburger Bund besorgt. Finde ich sehr gut, die online-Lsung. Dann kann man auch mal unterwegs kreuzen und ist nicht immer auf diese blde DVD angewiesen. Vorher hatte ich die Mediskript DVD, die war ziemlich asi finde ich.

----------


## smurfonline

Warum war MediSkript so schlecht? Habe damit frs Physikum gelernt und fands besser, als examen.online...

Also keine CD kaufen, nur examen online? 
Gibts MediSkript auch online?

Bin grad bisschen confused  :Nixweiss:

----------


## philipp1984

> Warum war MediSkript so schlecht? Habe damit frs Physikum gelernt und fands besser, als examen.online...
> 
> Also keine CD kaufen, nur examen online? 
> Gibts MediSkript auch online?
> 
> Bin grad bisschen confused


Damals habe ich auch mit der CD gekreuzt. Wusste garnicht, dass es da examen online schon gab. Die Oberflche ist aber super finde ich, kannst es ja mal austesten. Die CD fand ich damals schon nervig, weil sie ewig geladen hat. Die hatte auch so einen blden Kopierschutz, der bei der Original-CD immer rumgemkelt hat. Da holt man sich ne Original-CD und wird dafr noch bestraft, hab mir geschworen nie wieder was bei dem Verein zu kaufen.

----------


## akw

Also ich kreuz mit mediscript online und komme sehr gut damit klar.. die Kommentare sind auch sehr ausfhrlich...aber nicht zu lang  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## philipp1984

Also wie gesagt, einen Zugang zu Examen online bekommst du ber viele unis umsonst, ansonsten ebenfalls kostenlos ber den Marburger Bund: http://www.mb-studenten.de/ 

Angebot gilt fr alle, nicht nur fr Neumitglieder.

----------


## Yugi Muto

@maja85: na ich kreuze nur die biometrie, umweltmedizin und sozialmedizin fragen und lese ein die kommentare davon. mehr nicht. die fragen sind wirklich sehr wenig. obwohl so ein schner arbeits-/umweltmedizinfall wr doch auch mal was  :Big Grin: . oder ein rechtsmedizinfall. htte dann wenigstens was unterhaltsames. zum glck bleibt dann immer noch ein halber tag, um ein wenig innere zu wiederholen. heute mach ich nochmal nephro mit nem ausgeprgten GN-kampf


so erstmal was vom dnermann holen. man is schon der zweite diese woche  :Blush:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> @maja85: na ich kreuze nur die biometrie, umweltmedizin und sozialmedizin fragen und lese ein die kommentare davon. mehr nicht. die fragen sind wirklich sehr wenig. obwohl so ein schner arbeits-/umweltmedizinfall wr doch auch mal was . oder ein rechtsmedizinfall. htte dann wenigstens was unterhaltsames. zum glck bleibt dann immer noch ein halber tag, um ein wenig innere zu wiederholen. heute mach ich nochmal nephro mit nem ausgeprgten GN-kampf
> 
> 
> so erstmal was vom dnermann holen. man is schon der zweite diese woche


Du Glcklicher....
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/do...e/4491198.html

----------


## Flauscheding

So, ich bin dann auch zurck und quasi auf dem Weg zum Schreibtisch. berlege gerade allerdings, ob ich nicht lieber noch schnell nen Mittagsschlaf einlegen sollte?!
Kaffee hat nmlich nix gebracht. Ich glaub, das mach ich auch. Ein stndchen schadet niemandem  :bhh: .
Und dann lern ich eben heute Abend etwas lnger. Hab ja eh kein Sozialleben mehr (ich armes  :Grinnnss!:  )... was auch die Fragen nach dem langen Lernen am Abend beantwortet *hehe*.

----------


## nikilaus

Huhu, ich habe heute Mittag auch nochmal ne Stunde geschlafen....Augenheilkunde hat mich einfach soooo gelangweilt...ich wre beinahe berm Exaplan eingeschlafen  :Grinnnss!: 

Habe jetzt zumindest schon die eine Hlfte gelesen...morgen folgt die 2. Hlfte....beides an einem Tag kann ich einfach nicht ertragen....jetzt gleich wird erstmal gekreuzt....

Ich habe brigens heute mal in unserem PJ-Haus nachgefragt und die haben selbst vom Prfungsamt noch keinerlei Infos zu den Mndlichen!!!! Das ist doch echt irgendwie nicht fair!

----------


## NotArsch

Soo, bin nun mit dem 3. Tag H 2009 durch:

194 Punkte bei 318 Fragen (glatte 61%)  :Party: 

Wie man sich ber ne 4 freuen kann  ::-stud: 

Egal, man lernt zwar viel, aber mir geht es letzlich bei diesen teilweise  :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   Fragen nur ums bestehen...

Dass ich in gut 8 Wochen schon hoffentlich fertig bin geht mir ehrlichgesagt doch n bischen schnell.

Htte lieber etwas mehr Vorbereitung fr die mndliche, aber da mu man durch  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Asleif

Ihr bekommt die Infos von eurem PJ Haus?? Heit das, dass Ihr die Prfer kennt. Das wre ja mal nett. Ich werde von Leuten geprft aus Husern, die ich noch nie betreten habe. Aber egal ist ja noch ewig hin.

Chirurgie fertig!!!!!!!!! endlich und es war ernchternd.  :Wand: 
Habe mal aus dem Bauch herraus ein Examen Gyn gemacht zur Ablenkung und das war echt super.

Erstmal PAUSE mit  :Kaffee:  und Glimmstngel  :Blush:

----------


## nikilaus

Boah in 8 Wochen fertig.....das ist ja wahnsinn!

Also wir bekommen hoffentlich inoffiziell Infos vom PJ-Haus....aber eigentlich die offiziellen Infos kommen per Post vom LPA direkt....aber da das ja wenige Tage vor der mndlichen erst sein kann, wre ich schon froh, wenn wir ein paar Infos von der guten Chefsekretrin erhielten...

in Innere, Chirurgie und dem Wahlfach bekomme ich schon einen Prfer, den ich kenne (einen der Chef- odre Oberrzte) und beim 4. Fach nicht....das liegt bei mir aber daran, dass ich alle Fcher in einem Haus gemacht habe und entsprechend auch dort geprft werde....nur dass sich die rzte an mich vemrutlich nicht mehr erinnern  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asleif

> Du Glcklicher....
> http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/do...e/4491198.html


Ja, ja der gute Dner. Den gibt es bei mir vor der Haustr. Und der ist super und kostet keine 6 Dollar. Moabit ist toll.

----------


## Flauscheding

> Ihr bekommt die Infos von eurem PJ Haus?? Heit das, dass Ihr die Prfer kennt. Das wre ja mal nett. Ich werde von Leuten geprft aus Husern, die ich noch nie betreten habe. Aber egal ist ja noch ewig hin.



Ne, die offiziellen Ladungen bekommen wir ja schon vom LPA. Aber das PJ-Haus mu ja auch informiert werden, in welchem Zeitraum sie prfen. Und diesen Zeitraum hab ich mir geben lassen, weil mich - ehrlich gesagt - der erste Termin, nmlich 10Tage nach dem Schriftlichen, nervs gemacht hat. So wei ich, dass ich so oder so 3 Wochen dazwischen habe und nun bin ich etwas beruhigter. Wenn alles gut klappt, hab ich Allgemeinmed. als 4. Fach (konnten uns gemeinsam anmelden und so kann man dann auch ein bisschen  Einflu aufs 4. Fach nehmen). Denke, damit kann man ganz gut leben  :hmmm...: . Nur mu das auch klappen, das steht eben noch nicht fest. 
Den offiziellen Bescheid mit Prfern und 4. Fach bekommen wir in 2-3 Wochen. Wobei ich diesbzgl. ja schon rumhibbel. 
Mittagsschlaf war eher so eine Art Powernapping. Nach ner halben Stunde war ich pltzlich hellwach. Das ist gut.
Dann hab ich noch kurz ein bisschen Privatkram erledigt und nun gehts an Pdiatrie. Mu echt mal nen Zahn zulegen  :kotzen: .

----------


## Asleif

Schon komisch, dass das jede Uni anders macht. Das macht es fr mache echt nicht einfacher. Naja. Muss man mit leben, aber drei Wochen dazwischen ist doch gut, das sollte reichen und danach hast du Urlaub!!!!
Das ist das beste aller Ziele.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja, ich bin ganz zufrieden. 3 Wochen sollten reichen und zu lange dazwischen wollte ich ja auch  nicht haben.  Wr fr mich auch der Horror gewesen erst Anfang/Mitte Dezember geprft zu werden. Und vielleicht bin ich ja gar nicht gleich in der ersten Gruppe?!
So, ich hab aber mal ne Frage. Mir gehts oft so, dass ich viele Fragen, die ich kreuze, zwar richtig kreuze, aber nicht weil ich die richtige Antwort wei, sondern weil ich die anderen Antworten z.T. ausschlieen kann und es dann als das wahrscheinlichste annehme. Irgendwie ist das "so ein Gefhl", dass jetzt Antwort X die richtige sein mu. Komisch zu beschreiben, mit Wissen hat das aber irgendwie oft auch nichts zu tun. Das macht mich nervs, denn auf "irgend so ein Gefhl" will und kann ich mich ja eigentlich nicht verlassen, wenns soweit ist.
Oder ist das normal? Wie kreuzt ihr so? Wit ihr die meisten richtigen Antworten oder luft das auch auf ausschlieen und Gefhl hinaus? Das macht mich nmlich echt wahnsinnig  :Hh?:

----------


## NotArsch

Ne Frage korrekt zu beantworten ist ne Kombination aus Vielem, multifaktoriell sozusagen  :Woow: .

Manchmal rt man richtig bei vlliger Ahnungslosigkeit. Wenn man durch Ausschluss zur LSG kommt, dann heit das doch, dass man ne Menge wei  ::-stud: 

Freu Dich  :Party:

----------


## Maja85

Wow, so viel los hier heute  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach, ich kreuze auch viel aus Gefhl, ich wrde sagen, dass das normal ist. Und wenn du richtig kreuzt, weil du 4 Antworten ausschlieen kannst, ist doch alles super! Ich kreuze manche Sachen richtig, wenn mir eine Formulierung schon komisch und das-klingt-nach-ner-IMPP-Falschaussage vorkommt - das finde ich aber viel unbefriedigender, weil hat ja nix mit echtem Wissen zu tun  :peng: 

Ich bin mit Gyn fertig!!! Jetzt nur noch fix ein bisschen kreuzen, und dann bin ich bis Sonntag Morgen lehrnfrei, juhuuu!

----------


## akw

Also mir geht es auch oft so, dass ich nur nach Gefhl kreuze... so frei nach dem Motto: Ach knnte ja ganz gut passen...   
Aber wirklich zufrieden macht einen das wirklich nicht...     :Oh nee...: 

Na und das typische ist ja wie immer: Man hat zwei Antworten noch zur Auswahl, weil man die drei andern mehr oder weniger aussgeschlossen hat und man entscheidet sich grundstzlich dann fr die falsche Antwort.... :kotzen:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, heute HNO ... der Anfang war schon mal nicht schlecht  :Grinnnss!: . Dabei find ich HNO einfach nur BH!  ::-oopss:

----------


## philipp1984

> Also mir geht es auch oft so, dass ich nur nach Gefhl kreuze... so frei nach dem Motto: Ach knnte ja ganz gut passen...   
> Aber wirklich zufrieden macht einen das wirklich nicht...    
> 
> Na und das typische ist ja wie immer: Man hat zwei Antworten noch zur Auswahl, weil man die drei andern mehr oder weniger aussgeschlossen hat und man entscheidet sich grundstzlich dann fr die falsche Antwort....


Einer aus meinem Semester hatte immer in den Klausuren einen Wrfel fr solche Situationen dabei. Er hat immer hervorragend abgeschnitten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## akw

> Einer aus meinem Semester hatte immer in den Klausuren einen Wrfel fr solche Situationen dabei. Er hat immer hervorragend abgeschnitten



Das ist ja natrlich mal super!  :hmmm...:  Aber ich glaub beim HEX werden die einen Wrfel leider nicht erlauben... oder ich muss nen Radiergummi zum Wrfel umbauen  :hmmm...: 

Gibt ja auch noch die Mglichkeit, einfach immer die obere Lsung von den beiden zu nehmen, die zur Auswahl stehen....

----------


## nikilaus

Ja, ich wrde sagen bei mir ist es so, dass ich 20% der richtigen Antworten richtig rate...entweder komplett oder weil ich 3 ausschlieen konnte...aber oftmals liege ich dann eben auch genau daneben, wenn die Chance 50/50 ist....habe Angst, dass ich im Examen meistens falsch liegen werde....das kann teilweise ja das Bestehen oder ne ganze Note ausmachen!

----------


## akw

Aber gut ist auch die Variante: Man denkt sich, ja ich wei die Antwort ganz genau...weil.. (dann hat man die Lsung im Kopf und geht diese durch)... die Antwort ist dann tatschlich auch richtig, man liest den Kommentar durch... und schwups, steht da eine ganz andere Erklrung, warum das Kreuzchen an der Stelle richtig ist...  :Nixweiss:   :hmmm...:

----------


## meeri

> Na und das typische ist ja wie immer: Man hat zwei Antworten noch zur Auswahl, weil man die drei andern mehr oder weniger aussgeschlossen hat und man entscheidet sich grundstzlich dann fr die falsche Antwort....





> Aber gut ist auch die Variante: Man denkt sich, ja ich wei die Antwort ganz genau...weil.. (dann hat man die Lsung im Kopf und geht diese durch)... die Antwort ist dann tatschlich auch richtig, man liest den Kommentar durch... und schwups, steht da eine ganz andere Erklrung, warum das Kreuzchen an der Stelle richtig ist...


Also mir geht es ganz genauso wie Dir!!! Grundstzlich die falsche von zwei noch brig gebliebenen Antworten oder noch schlimmer: in den ganzen Klausuren "frher"  :hmmm...: 
Du hattest die richtige Antwort angekreuzt und gehst es noch einmal durch - berlegst hin und her und "verbesserst" das Kreuzchen noch!! Hat mich fter die bessere Note gekostet! 	 :Wand: 
Ich werde im Examen nix ausbessern!!!

----------


## Yugi Muto

so schluss fr heute

biometrie war tzend wie angenommen, aber wenigstens hat mich nephro aufgebaut. ein schnes fach, wie ich finde. und da hab ich dann auch mein syndrom des tages gefunden. das syndrom der blauen windel. na wenn das mal nichts is, womit man glnzen kann  :Big Grin: 


morgen gehts dann weiter mit reha (die moro-mhrensuppe wartet) und ein wenig endokrino wiederholen


das mit dem kreuzen kenne ich auch ganz gut. ich mache es meist so, dass ich nach stichworten im text suche und dann mir schon so eine etwaige antwortmglichkeit im kopf zusammenschustere. meist kommt man ja auf 2-3 antworten, die man ausschliessen kann und dann heisst es ratemal mit lilienthal...manchmal jedenfalls

euch noch einen schnen abend. gutkreuz und gutenacht

----------


## Asleif

Feierabend. Gyn war super und dank lieber Freunde habe ich auch heute abend wieder ein Sozialleben. Ab zum Italiener!!!!

Ich liebe es. Tsch und macht nicht mehr so lange. Gehirn braucht irgendwann auch mal ne Pause. 

 :Party:

----------


## NotArsch

> so schluss fr heute
> 
> ..wenigstens hat mich nephro aufgebaut. ein schnes fach, wie ich finde. und da hab ich dann auch mein syndrom des tages gefunden. das syndrom der blauen windel. na wenn das mal nichts is, womit man glnzen kann 
> 
> 
> 
> euch noch einen schnen abend. gutkreuz und gutenacht


Blaue-Windeln-Syndrom, Danke Yugi, Medizin kann so toll sein  :Top:  

Ich habe bald ein `Syndrom der leeren Schdelbasis`  :schnarch...:

----------


## Yugi Muto

so guten morgen euch allen
ein neuer tag ein neues glck...oder so hnlich

ein neuer tag mit tollen impp-fragen
ein neuer tag mit tollen wetterkapriolen
und ein neuer tag zum lernen

wnsch euch viel erfolgt und vergesst den spass nicht.

@notarsch: ja, medizin kann richtig schn sein, wenn man nich gerade hunderte seiten frs stex lesen msste. ich kre jeden tag mein syndrom des tages. das macht iwie richtig spass.

----------


## SynC

Booaah, ich hasse diese ewig langen Texte vor jeder Frage bei den neuen Examen! Wieso spammt uns das IMPP unntig damit zu? Soll das eine Art Vorbereitung auf die berbordende Brokratie im Gesundheitssystem sein? Sooo unntig! :kotzen:

----------


## Meuli

> Booaah, ich hasse diese ewig langen Texte vor jeder Frage bei den neuen Examen!


Da bin ich whrend der Prfung fast wahnsinnig geworden ... beim Pneumothorax-Fall F11 ...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:  Viel hat net gefehlt ...  :Woow:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Ist euch auch schon mal ne Frage in der Pdiatrie ber den Bildschirm gelaufen? Mukoviszidose, Schulkind, dazu dann ein R Bild kurz nach der Geburt. 
Es geht darum, was damals zu sehen ist und welche Therapie  JETZT indiziert ist. (2007). 
Kann ein Mekoniumileus auch noch Jahre nach der Geburt auftreten? Oder hat der seit damals bestanden und der behandelnde Arzt berlegt jetzt ihn zu operieren? 

Vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch, was ich meine. Warum soll jetzt, 5 Jahre spter, noch operiert werden, oder ich versteh die Frage mal wieder nicht (was mir bei den Fllen des fteren passiert).

Ich hoff ja, dass wir uns so ber solche Probleme unterhalten drfen, liebe Mods, ansonsten lscht das bitte.

----------


## philipp1984

> Ist euch auch schon mal ne Frage in der Pdiatrie ber den Bildschirm gelaufen? Mukoviszidose, Schulkind, dazu dann ein R Bild kurz nach der Geburt. 
> Es geht darum, was damals zu sehen ist und welche Therapie  JETZT indiziert ist. (2007). 
> Kann ein Mekoniumileus auch noch Jahre nach der Geburt auftreten? Oder hat der seit damals bestanden und der behandelnde Arzt berlegt jetzt ihn zu operieren? 
> 
> Vielleicht weiss ja einer von euch, was ich meine. Warum soll jetzt, 5 Jahre spter, noch operiert werden, oder ich versteh die Frage mal wieder nicht (was mir bei den Fllen des fteren passiert).
> 
> Ich hoff ja, dass wir uns so ber solche Probleme unterhalten drfen, liebe Mods, ansonsten lscht das bitte.



Ja, das war damals, genau wie die Fremdkrperaspiration.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Also ist mit der Frage gemeint, was der Arzt denn nun tun wrde, der von damals? Aber warum? Wieso denn bloss?

Ich komm mit den Fragen im neuen Stil nicht besonders zurecht.  :Traurig: 

Wird Zeit fr nen  :Kaffee:

----------


## Maja85

Ich hab die Frage auch so verstanden, dass danach gefragt wurde, was damals quasi sofort nach Anfertigung des Rntgenbildes indiziert war.

Ich finde es auch Mega-anstrengend, dass im neuen Examen die Fragen zum Teil so umstndlich formuliert sind. Eigentlich hab ich's nicht so schwer mit unserer Sprache, aber ich muss mir trotzdem fter ne Frage zweimal durchlesen um zu verstehen, was die vom uns wollen. Und abends in mde wird's dann ganz schwierig. Wie machen das denn die ganzen Leute, die gar nicht Muttersprachler sind?!?

Gestern lehrnfrei war super. Dank einer etwas schnelleren Gyn-Abfertigung hab ich dann fr heute mal einem auerplanmigen Wiederholungstag. Aber erstmal gemtlich wachwerden und frhstcken.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Ah, jetzt versteh ich.., habe mit euren Erklrungen die Frage noch mal durchgelesen.

----------


## Maja85

Und noch einmal zwischendurch, zur allgemeinen Erheiterung und Aufmunterung der Kommentar von TEO zu einer uralten Rechtsmedizinfrage:

"Diese Frage ist unfair, da sie falsch formuliert ist und da sie Spitzfindigkeiten abfragt, ber die Jahre hinweg gestritten wurde und die in keinem Lehrbuch stehen"

 ::-oopss:

----------


## ichbins

man man man... heute auge angefangen! exaplan ist ja nicht gerade sehr anschaulich- mal schauen wie das kreuzen luft!

hat jemand tipps/ erfahrungen mit auge?

----------


## Yugi Muto

@ichbins: also ich habe auge mit dem grehn gelernt. das ist wirklich gut und es macht spass zu lesen. obwohl auge nun nicht wirklich mein fach ist, habe ich damit richtig gut gekreuzt. ich empfehle die groen themen zu lernen:
- netzhautablsung
- verschlsse
- amaraosis fugax
- ein paar tumrchen und die bindehaut nicht vergessen
- glaukom
- retinopathia pigmentosa
- makuladegeneration
- diabetische retinopathie und
- hypertensive retinopathie

die fragen wiederholen sich inhaltlich dann doch sehr oft

----------


## nikilaus

Erfahrungen mit Auge: frchterlich im Exaplan zu lesen... aber das Kreuzen war dafr ok (bedeutet bei mir: meistens die 60% geschafft).

Ich mache jetzt HNO und bekomme voll die Krise, ich dachte es wre ein Fach, wo man einige Punkte gutmachen kann,....aber jetzt finde ich es schrecklich...im ersten Examen 38 % gehabt...hahaha ganz weit weg vom Bestehen....

----------


## Bensona!

Hab Auge mit dem Exaplan gelesen und mir dann mit Google Bildsuche paar mehr Bilder rausgesucht. Ich bin damit eigentlich ganz gut gefahren, da Auge vorallem von den ganzen "Schlsselwrtern" lebt, die man bestimmten Erkrankungen zuordnen kann.

----------


## ichbins

danke euch!

ja- das kreuzen geht bis jetzt (aber habe erst 2003) auch so um die 70% aber das ist eher lustiges raten und brutalstes halbwissen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DrSkywalker

Reicht eigentlich ein Exaplan von 2007? Wrde ihn geschenkt bekommen, bin mir aber nicht so sicher...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Natrlich wie immer Geschmackssache.... Aber mir wre es zu "alt", da stehen ja die meisten Sachen der neueren Examina gar nicht drin. Und da es danach 2 Versionen gab, wrd ich an Deiner Stelle den aktuellen holen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SuperSonic

> Ich mache jetzt HNO und bekomme voll die Krise, ich dachte es wre ein Fach, wo man einige Punkte gutmachen kann,....aber jetzt finde ich es schrecklich...im ersten Examen 38 % gehabt...hahaha ganz weit weg vom Bestehen....


Wie viele Fragen waren das denn? Lohnt es sich berhaupt, da viel Zeit zu investieren?

----------


## nikilaus

Also in den lteren Examina sinds schon immer so 15-20 Fragen....in den neueren wei ich es leider noch nicht.....

----------


## Yugi Muto

also die neuen examina haben im schnitt unter 10 fragen, es sei denn es kommt ein fall dazu dran.
bisher waren es 2 flle (wegener-granulomatose und chronische tonsillitis)

----------


## SynC

> @ichbins: also ich habe auge mit dem grehn gelernt. das ist wirklich gut und es macht spass zu lesen. obwohl auge nun nicht wirklich mein fach ist, habe ich damit richtig gut gekreuzt. ich empfehle die groen themen zu lernen:
> - netzhautablsung
> - verschlsse
> - amaraosis fugax
> - ein paar tumrchen und die bindehaut nicht vergessen
> - glaukom
> - retinopathia pigmentosa
> - makuladegeneration
> - diabetische retinopathie und
> ...


Und wie lange hast du gebraucht um diese Themen im Grehn zu lernen? Ist ja jetzt nicht gerade ein Kurzlehrbuch und Auge hat jetzt nicht soo viele Fragen pro Examen.

----------


## Asleif

So bin fast durch mit Gyn und war bisher ganz OK. 
Wnsche euch noch nen schnen Abend. Jetzt ist feierabend.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Yugi Muto

@sync: ich habe 4 tage auge gelernt. hatte da eigentlich ganz gut mit gelegen. das war noch die zeit, in der die sonne draussen war und keine frhherbstzeit angesagt war. das war das erste fach, das ich gelernt habe. und eigentlich wiederholt man ja vieles. jedenfalls bei uns, da es erst ein jahr her ist, dass wir auge hatten


@asleif: gyn is ja auch ok, wenn nich die ganzen blden geburtslagen wren. das werd ich wohl nie kapieren und kreuze auch fast immer auf gut glck bei diesen fragen. nur eine lage ist mir richtig gut ins hirn gebrannt - die schulterdystokie mit ihren schildkrten-zeichen  :Big Grin: . "frau xyz, wie wollen sie ihren sohn nennen?" "hmm, wie wrs mit leonardo? raphael, michelangelo und donatello werden sich bestimmt ber ihren bruder freuen"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich!
Werd!
Nicht!
Besser!

Das macht mich mehr als nervs.....  :Wand:

----------


## philipp1984

> Ich!
> Werd!
> Nicht!
> Besser!
> 
> Das macht mich mehr als nervs.....



Naja, mehr als 100% geht halt nicht!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Toller Witz  :grrrr....:

----------


## Maja85

Mach dir nix draus, Daisy, ich werd schlechter... 

Hatte ja meinen tollen ich-wiederhol-mal-was-Tag und knnt heulen - kreuze natrlich alles, was ich vor nem Monat oder mehr gelernt habe, jetzt locker 10% schlechter als damals. Argh!!! Weisheit des Tagea: in Zukunft wird mehr wiederholt.

----------


## Yugi Muto

hey macht euch nicht fertig. es sind noch 50 tage. da ist noch ne menge drin. also kopf hoch und nicht von zwischenzeitlichen tiefs runterziehen lassen. 
wir werden das schon schaffen.

----------


## akw

> Ich!
> Werd!
> Nicht!
> Besser!
> 
> Das macht mich mehr als nervs.....


Geht mir auch so...je mehr ich kreuze umso schlechter werd ich... tzend!! 

Na ja auf ein neues...viel Erfolg euch allen!!  ::-stud:

----------


## jojoxyz

Hallo Leidensgenossen,

zum F2010 gabs ja von Medi-Learn so ein schnes PDF ber potentielle Flle. Gibt es das zum aktuelllen HEX auch?

Wrd mich ber Antworten sehr freuen.

LG
jojoxyz

----------


## Asleif

@Yugi Muto

Sehr schn. Danke fr die schne Erluterung. so starte ich gerne in den Tag und habe gut gelacht. Ach ja und vergessen werde ich die Lage dann auch nicht mehr.  :hmmm...: 

Viel erfolge uch allen heute und nicht unterkriegen lassen von den Kreuzergebnissen. Geht mir nicht anders. Werde diese Woche zwischendrin ein bissel Innere wiederholen und habe da schon echt angst vor.  :Oh nee...: 

@jojoxyz

Hatten wir schon ein paar seiten vorher und lie einfach mal da.

----------


## jojoxyz

Danke fr die Antwort. Aber das war die bekannte F2010-Liste. Mich wrde interessieren, ob es auch eine aktuelle Liste gibt?

Auerdem, warum haben hier schon so einige ihre Vertrge? Hab bisher nur ne schriftliche Zusage. Hab ja immer noch ein bil Angst, dass die mir am Ende doch wieder absagen. :Oh nee...:

----------


## Yugi Muto

so auch von mir ein guten morgen. mensch is ja schon fast mittag. hab da wohl meinen wecker nicht gehrt

heute gehts zum tanz mit der pharma. mal sehen, wer fhrt

euch allen viel erfolg beim kreuzlernen


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkYCAnDmb2g

----------


## Asleif

@Yugi Muto

Fr Pharma ist das hier der richtige Song!!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KXROnzpsrlg

Wenn zu allen Indikation, Kontraindikation, Dosierung und Nebenwirkungen weit, dann komme ich mal zur Nachhilfe vorbei.  :bhh: 

So jetzt dann wieder  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## PsychoDoc1987

So und hier ist die Liste mit den potentiellen Fllen.

Viel Spa

----------


## Yugi Muto

@asleif: stimmt auch wieder. aber das sind viiiiel zu wenig pharmaka. wo sind denn da die schnen biologicals ;)
ich wollte mich nur auf den kampf mit pharma mit ein wenig black sabbath einstellen.

----------


## Asleif

black sabbath war super hat mich aus meiner vormittaglethargie geholt.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meeri

> So und hier ist die Liste mit den potentiellen Fllen.
> 
> Viel Spa


Vielen Dank!!!  :Knuddel: 

Jetzt kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## akw

> So und hier ist die Liste mit den potentiellen Fllen.
> 
> Viel Spa




Vielen lieben Dank fr die Liste... hoffen wir mal, dass es was bringt.... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Asleif

danke auch von hier!! :Top:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> danke auch von hier!!


Und hier!

----------


## lilienblume

hallo leidensgenossen! muss auch mal was Positives loswerden: langsam geht es bergauf, gottseidank! Dachte schon, das wird nie besser mit der Kreuzerei. Also an alle Verzagte: DOCH, es wird besser. Versprochen!!  :Top: 

Habe jetzt so einen thieme examenszugang, und das Programm gefllt mir SEHR gut, v.a. in Kombi mit dem Lernplaner.

Heute noch Magen + Duodenum + Dnndarm. Das wird.  :dumdiddeldum...: 
(Chirurgie - also ist nicht so viel.)

Danke auch fr das neuere PDF, ich htte schon fast die alte Liste von 2010 eingestellt.

----------


## Maja85

Sonne!!! Endlich wieder lernen auf Balkonien. Wenn nur die ganzen Wespen nicht wren! Irgendwo muss hier ein Nest sein. Mistviecher.

Danke auch fr die Liste. Ist ja doch ganz nett, um vielleicht gezielt in den letzten Tagen vor der Prfungn was nachzulesen. 

Fr heute und morgen steht Uro auf dem Plan. Hab mich da ja schon richtig drauf gefreut (soweit man sich beim Lernen auf was freuen kann), weil Uhr gesagt habt, das kreuze sich so schn. Und ich Stelle fest: Uro ist wirklich ein super dankbares Fach zum kreuzen!

----------


## ichbins

und auge nicht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jojoxyz

Danke auch von mir fr die neue Liste.

----------


## Flauscheding

Auch von mir vielen Dank fr die Liste  :Grinnnss!: .

Sagt mal, zu Physikumszeiten war es ja so, dass die Fcher geordnet an den versch. Tage abgefragt wurden. Man wute also welches Fach an welchem Tag dran kommt.
Das ist jetzt anders, oder? Oder wei ich da auch welche Fcher wann gefragt werden? Und werden die Fcher dann als Block abgeprft oder werden zwischendrin immer mal wieder Fragen eingestreut?
Und wenn bspw. Innere gefragt wird, heit das dann, dass ich das fr die restl. Tagen streichen kann oder knnen dann an den folgenden Tagen weiterhin Innere-Fragen und -Flle drankommen? Bin ein bisschen verwirrt  :Keks: .

----------


## Asleif

So weit ich wei werden die Fcher nicht getrennt abgefragt. Du kannst das in sofern nur beurteilen, dass wenn am ersten Tag ein gyn Fall dran war und ein Hmafall, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass davon an den folgenden Tagen noch viel kommt. 

So dale. Ichbin durch mit Gyn. Wat ne Freude. Geburt finde ich immernoch grausam ist aber in den neuen Examen eher weniger drin. Nett finde ich das. 
Dann mach ich mal Pause und gnne mir einen  :Kaffee:  und ne intensivierte Atemtherapie  :hmmm...: 

Viel spa noch

----------


## ichbins

nein- die fcher werden kreuz und quer abgefragt! mal 40 fragen innere am ersten und 10 neuro fragen dann am nchsten nochmal 10 usw usw....

----------


## Flauscheding

Bh wie tzend!  :kotzen: 
Aber es ist schon so, dass bspw. die ersten 20 Innere-Fragen im Block kommen und man nicht von Frage zu Fragen durch die Fcher springt, oder (Flle mal ausgenommen, da ist es klar, dass die im Block gefragt werden) ?

----------


## Asleif

Einfach formuliert: Alles quer Beet.

Bischeiden ist aber so.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Bh wie tzend! 
> Aber es ist schon so, dass bspw. die ersten 20 Innere-Fragen im Block kommen und man nicht von Frage zu Fragen durch die Fcher springt, oder (Flle mal ausgenommen, da ist es klar, dass die im Block gefragt werden) ?


Ja, schon, so ungefhr. Es gibt immer mal ein paar hintereinander. Ich finde es aber gerade in den Fllen schwierig zu sagen. Da wird ja doch 2 Fragen Innere, 2 Fragen Psychiatrie, 2 Fragen Sozialmed mal hier und mal da eingestreut und mancher Orthopdie Fall hat dann mehr Radio Fragen als man dachte.

Du kannst Dir die Fragen bei Viamedici herunterladen und so ein original Examen mal anschauen.

----------


## Asleif

Ich kann nicht mehr bin auch mit Kaffee nicht mehr wach zu halten.  :kotzen:

----------


## akw

> Ich kann nicht mehr bin auch mit Kaffee nicht mehr wach zu halten.




Willkommen im Club  :Keks:

----------


## Meuli

> Du kannst das in sofern nur beurteilen, dass wenn am ersten Tag ein gyn Fall dran war und ein Hmafall, dann ist es eher unwahrscheinlich, dass davon an den folgenden Tagen noch viel kommt.


v.a. wenn im letzten Examen erst zwei Hmatoonko-Flle dran wahren^^

----------


## Flauscheding

Danke Engel, dann werd ich mir die mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen. 

So, ich wollte eigentlich gestern mit Pdiatrie fertig werden, aber nachdem ich gestern Abend pltzlich von heftigen belkeitsattacken und Diarrhoen heimgesucht wurde, hab ich das natrlich nicht geschafft.
Habs mit MCP versucht, dann mit Vomex und weil ich so ble Magenkrmpfe hatte, auch noch mit Panto.
Bin alle 2h vom Bett zum Klo getingelt  :Nixweiss: . Und heute frh: fast alles wieder gut. Seltsame Geschichte, aber ich lass das Panto dennoch mal ein paar Tage drin. Schadet ja nix bei dem "Stress" im Moment. 
Ob das von zu viel Steinobst kommen kann? Eine andere Erklrung hab ich nmlich nicht.
Aber, heute werd ich mit Pdiatrie fertig und kreuz auch schon ganz ordentlich. Wenn das dann beim Examen auch so bleibt, bin ich zufrieden.
Werd aber heute Abend nichts neues mehr beginnen, sondern wohl mal ein bisschen Wiederholungskreuzen machen.
Morgen gehts dann mit HNO weiter. Ich hoffe, das ist ok und nicht so zh wie manch anderes Fach. So langsam kommen nmlich meine "Lieblingsfcher" ins Spiel: Auge, Derma, HNO, Neuro  :kotzen: .

----------


## Asleif

Naja laut IMPP httest du gestern wahrscheinlich Nudelsalat oder Kartoffelsalat mit Majo gegessen und nach 30min hat alles angefangen und nach 24h wars wieder vorbei. 

Na was war es?????



Staphylokokken in der Majo. So doch was im gehirn hngen geblieben.

So jetzt kann ich die Bib echt nicht mehr sehen und mache mich auf den heimweg.
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## SuperSonic

> So, ich wollte eigentlich gestern mit Pdiatrie fertig werden, aber nachdem ich gestern Abend pltzlich von heftigen belkeitsattacken und Diarrhoen heimgesucht wurde, hab ich das natrlich nicht geschafft.
> Habs mit MCP versucht, dann mit Vomex und weil ich so ble Magenkrmpfe hatte, auch noch mit Panto.


Hmm, ein etwas eigenartiger Therapieplan...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

An Staphylokokken hab ich auch gedacht  :Grinnnss!:  . Da ich bis dato nur Obst und ne Scheibe Brot gegessen hatte, scheidet das aus.
Mein Therapieplan war: MCP und Vomex, danach Bett und durchschlafen in der Hoffnung, dass es heute vorber ist. Da ich aber solche Krmpfe hatte und ich echt nicht wute, obs nicht auch ne bersuerung sein knnte, hab ich Panto draufgelegt. Ich wut echt nicht ob ich leben oder sterben wollte  :Grinnnss!: .
Hat aber geholfen, das ist die Hauptsache *hehe*

----------


## NSTEMI

Auch von mir vielen Dank fr die Liste  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Asleif

@Flauscheding

Hauptsache es ist vorbei. Und du kannst wieder lernen.
Einmal quer Beet durchs Medikamentenfach hilft fast immer.

----------


## nikilaus

Ahhhh, ich bin zur Zeit wieder fast vor nem Nervenzusammenbruch....hatte in HNO doch tatschlich meine mit Abstand schlechtestes Ergebnis mit ganzen 35%. Da ist es doch echt wahrscheinli.cher mit reinem Raten ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen oder? Das ist echt zermrbend....

Und jetzt Neuro...auch nicht doll....man Leute ich wei zur Zeit nicht mal, wie ich insgesamt die 60% erreichen kann! Und das, wo ich seit 7 Wochen 8Std am Tag lerne....ist doch anscheinend alles fr ie Katz.  :kotzen:

----------


## philipp1984

> Ahhhh, ich bin zur Zeit wieder fast vor nem Nervenzusammenbruch....hatte in HNO doch tatschlich meine mit Abstand schlechtestes Ergebnis mit ganzen 35%. Da ist es doch echt wahrscheinli.cher mit reinem Raten ein besseres Ergebnis zu erzielen oder? Das ist echt zermrbend....
> 
> Und jetzt Neuro...auch nicht doll....man Leute ich wei zur Zeit nicht mal, wie ich insgesamt die 60% erreichen kann! Und das, wo ich seit 7 Wochen 8Std am Tag lerne....ist doch anscheinend alles fr ie Katz.


35%? Wieviele Fragen hast du gekreuzt? Ist das reprsentativ? Toll finde ich HNO auch nicht, aber mit dem Exaplan komm ich da schon deutlich ber die Bestehensgrenze. Womit hast du gelernt?

----------


## Asleif

Guten Morgen

@nikilaus
Nicht unterkriegen lassen. Sonne scheint. Mach frh nen Spaziergang und hole tief Luft. kommen auch wieder andere Examen. Geht bestimmt allen so, dass es immer mal ein Examen gibt, bei dem man denkt. WAT WAR DAT???

 :Kaffee:  :Kaffee:  :Kaffee:  hilft fast immer

----------


## nikilaus

Auf dein Wort hole ich mir dann jetzt erst mal meinen zweiten Kaffee....  :Grinnnss!: 

Das mit den 35% war brigens HNO 3/06 Und bei 3/02 hatte ich auch nur 38,9%. So schlecht war ich echt noch nie...sonst habe ich bis auf 3/03 (46,7%) und 3/04 (57,1%) auch immer bestanden sogar echt oft ber 70 oder 80% und einmal ber 90%...also es ist irgendwie bescheuert.....Aber da Gute ist, bei den Hammerexamina war ich dann deutlich besser....(76-100%).

So dann mal heute auf ein neues mit meinem Liebligsfach Neuro...

----------


## Yugi Muto

so auch von mir nen guten morgen

alle fit fr nen neuen tag mit lernen und kreuzen?
wnsch euch viel spass dabei und drck die daumen fr gute ergebnisse.


heute wirds leider nur ein halber lerntag, die zweite hlfte is ganz den murphys gewidmet.

----------


## Blauer Engel

@ Flausche, gehts Dir wieder gut? Man, so eine Episode kann man gar nicht gebrauchen. Bleib gesund.

Hab gestern endlich Pdiatrie abgeschlossen, heut geht es mit Gyn weiter und dann wollt ich eigentlich zum Wochenende mal Neuro starten. Dann htt ich die Big-Six geschafft zum Monatswechsel geschafft. (Eigentlich wollt ich die ja letzte Woche beendet haben...) 

@ Nikilaus: Zusammengezhlt wird am Ende. Solange das Endergebnis ber 60% liegt, ist doch alles gut. Kopf hoch! 

Also, ich wnsch euch nen erfolgreichen Tag!

----------


## Maja85

Die kleinen Fcher kreuze ich gar nicht examensweise, sondern mach immer eine Sitzung mit "alte STEX" und eine "HammerEx". Das sind doch pro Examen so wenige Fragen, das ist doch dann gar nicht reprsentativ. Und dann bekommst du so komische Schankungen und machst dich ganz verrckt. Im "echten" Examen mittelt sich so ein Ergebnis (hoffentlich) in einem kleinem Fach doch einfach wieder raus.

So, mein Schweinehund liegt hier noch breit und faul vor meinem Sofa und ruft nach Kaffee. Dann tu ich ihm mal den Gefallen.

----------


## Asleif

Fr alle, die noch ein bissel Aufmunterung vorm Lernen brauchen. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bygOaphU4o

Na wisst ihr schon alles???  :Grinnnss!: 

So dann weiter im Text.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Asleif

Eine kleine Retrospektive und ein Ausblick in die Zukunft.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xpi...eature=related

Und ja ich versuche mich gerade vorm Lernen zu drcken.  :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin,
ja, mir gehts wieder ganz gut. Ich hab nur beschlossen, bis zum Examen mal PPIs zu schlucken, besser ist das  :bhh: . 
Pd hab ich gestern fertig gemacht, heute dann HNO. Werd gleich mal "blind" das erste Examen kreuzen und schauen, was die so wissen wollen und wo ich so stehe. Bin ja mal gespannt nach den Horrorgeschichten hier. 
Wnsch euch einen guten Lerntag! Nicht frustrieren lassen! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 
Abgerechnet wird am Schlu  :hmmm...:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Eine kleine Retrospektive und ein Ausblick in die Zukunft.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-xpi...eature=related
> 
> Und ja ich versuche mich gerade vorm Lernen zu drcken.


 :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 
Kommt mir teilweise so bekannt vor  ::-oopss:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

<------- The Queen of Procrastination  :Grinnnss!: 

Wir haben nchste Woche unsere erste Zwischenprfung im Kurs. Bin echt mal gespannt, wo ich da lande. Ich kann das im Moment so gar nicht einschtzen  :Nixweiss: .

----------


## Yugi Muto

@asleif: sehr nett. hat mich zum lachen gebracht. es gibt auch ne deutsche version deines zweiten links. und da hats mir eine passage angetan:
"Examen und IMPP, wenn ich diese Nasen seh. das ist nicht nur allergie, das ist anaphylaxie"  :Big Grin:

----------


## meeri

@asleif: Sehr gut! Das habe ich jetzt gebraucht!!!!

 ::-dance: 

Das hier ist auch super! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF9s...eature=related

und jetzt weg und  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Asleif

Zumindest das OE-Kabarett ist super an der Charit.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ich liebe unser Kabarett.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Irgendwie hab ich manchmal den Alptraum, dass es genau SO enden knnte  ::-oopss:

----------


## Asleif

Super kenne ich ist echt klasse!!!
Aber Hoppla-Daisy in dem Song bekommt er sein Examen. Also alles wird gut!!!!

----------


## flavour

Was ist der Sinn, so ein Winzfach wie HNO examensweise zu kreuzen?
Hab das einfach in zwei Blcke aufgeteilt.
War zwar auch nicht toll aber ber 70% ist machbar mit Exaplan.

----------


## FM4

Oh man. Wenn man das so mitverfolgt bekommt man richtig Muffe...Habt ihr eigentlich nach dem PJ nochmal bisschen Urlaub gemacht oder direkt angefangen zu lernen? Mir hat es beim Lernen bisher immer geholfen vorher nochmal entspannt zu haben... Wrde ich smtliche Fehltage am Ende nehmen, htte ich 3,5 Monate Lernzeit -da sollte eine Woche doch drin sein  :hmmm...:

----------


## Asleif

Also ich fr meinen teil hatte seit drei Jahren keinen Urlaub mehr. Bin aber momentan auch nicht zu gebrauchen. Arbeiten, Klausuren Praktika, Diss. Das hatte ich die letzten Jahre. Aber wenn man Zeit und Geld hat sollte man schon vorher nochmal in den Urlaub fahren. Hilft bestimmt und du endest nicht wie ich.

 :Oh nee...:  :Traurig:  :Wand:  :Grinnnss!:  :schnarch...:  :kotzen:  kurz gesagt VERRCKT

----------


## FM4

Euer OE Kabarett ist ja wirklich kstlich  :Top:   :Top:  :Top:

----------


## Asleif

ist jedes semester ne Gaudi und vor allem die knnen echt gut singen. Wer da raus geht und keinen Muskelkater im Bauch hat ist echt selber schuld.

So werde mal wieder  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Flauscheding

Man, das kann doch alles nicht wahr sein, bin ich blde?
Erst verbrh ich mir den Unterarm beim kochen (Samstag) und hab da ne fette Brandblase. Dann das Intermezzo mit meinem Inneren (sontag auf Montag) und letzte Nacht hat mich ein Vieh gestochen.
Ansich nicht schlimm, aber erstens auf Hhe des PIPs und zweitens ist mein Finger so angeschwollen, dass der gleich platzt. Hab ich nicht die Tage noch was zu Wurstfingern gelesen? Man, das nervt langsam. Ich bin ein Wrack  :kotzen:

----------


## lala07

> Was ist der Sinn, so ein Winzfach wie HNO examensweise zu kreuzen?
> Hab das einfach in zwei Blcke aufgeteilt.
> War zwar auch nicht toll aber ber 70% ist machbar mit Exaplan.


hm ich wei ja nicht, was ihr so fr ansprche habt, aber wenn ich bei 75+% liege, bin ich immer zufrieden und gehe an das nchste... ber 80% kommt bei mir nur sehr selten vor...von daher hrt sich jetzt fr mich ber 70 in HNO absolut normal an, oder was kreuzt ihr sonst so?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## meeri

@Flausche: Mensch, es reicht doch, wenn Du einfach die Flle des IMPP durchgehst!

Du mut nicht selbst welche dazu kreieren!

...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ja Mensch, sagt das doch gleich  :Grinnnss!: .
Neee, mal im ernst: ich komm mir ja auch schon doof vor. Kann ja irgendwie nicht ganz normal sein  :Hh?:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Also ich hab mich jetzt auch mal getraut auf den Prfungsmodus zu gehen bei H2009
Fazit: Erleichtert! Irgendwie kommt man schon durch
Ernchternd: Offensichtliche Fachvorlieben... zwischen den "guten" und "Schlechten" Fchern liegen locker 40%
Und Derma schein ich schon wieder verdrngt zu haben... ;)

 :Keks:  ::-winky:

----------


## NotArsch

> So, ich wollte eigentlich gestern mit Pdiatrie fertig werden, aber nachdem ich gestern Abend pltzlich von heftigen belkeitsattacken und Diarrhoen heimgesucht wurde, hab ich das natrlich nicht geschafft.
> Habs mit MCP versucht, dann mit Vomex und weil ich so ble Magenkrmpfe hatte, auch noch mit Panto.
> Bin alle 2h vom Bett zum Klo getingelt . Und heute frh: fast alles wieder gut. Seltsame Geschichte, aber ich lass das Panto dennoch mal ein paar Tage drin. Schadet ja nix bei dem "Stress" im Moment. 
> Ob das von zu viel Steinobst kommen kann? Eine andere Erklrung hab ich nmlich nicht.
> Aber, heute werd ich mit Pdiatrie fertig ...



Ey Flauscheding, schon mal daran gedacht, dass Pdiatrie der belbringer gewesen sein knnte   :kotzen: 

 :Keks:

----------


## Dreamer81

Oh Leute ich bin wieder Urlaubsreif glaube ich...mein Freund und ich lesen berall nur "geschlossen wegen Urlaub" und was ist mit uns???? ICH WILL HIER WEG!!!

Mich nerven diese Wiederholungstage ohne den Stoff schon durch zu haben.... und HNO f06-F07 fand ich auch mal enorm seltsam...wieso werden die wieder komischer???

ach ja ich vergass meine neue Lieblingserkrankung: Loa Loa...na wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen?

----------


## Flauscheding

> Ey Flauscheding, schon mal daran gedacht, dass Pdiatrie der belbringer gewesen sein knnte


*Gnihihi* Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, dabei fand ich Pdiatrie gar nicht sooo schlimm.
Aber erklre mir mal meinen Wurstfinger  :Grinnnss!: .
Der platzt echt gleich, wenn ich irgendwo anstoe. Und Petechien sind auch schon dran, ich glaub der mu ab  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Aber mal kurz On-Topic: ihr kreuzt echt schon die Probeexamen? Man, das macht mich ganz wild. So weit bin ich noch lange nicht und hab auch noch lngst nicht alles durch. 
Macht mich doch nicht so nervs ....

----------


## philipp1984

> *Gnihihi* Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, dabei fand ich Pdiatrie gar nicht sooo schlimm.
> Aber erklre mir mal meinen Wurstfinger .
> Der platzt echt gleich, wenn ich irgendwo anstoe. Und Petechien sind auch schon dran, ich glaub der mu ab


Poste mal nen Bild!

----------


## nikilaus

Huhu, hat denn irgendwer schon Neuro gemacht? Oder bin ich die einzige, die sich die ganzen Symptome fr einzelne Hirnareale oder Versorgungsgebiete nicht merken kann....bin echt kurz vorm Heulkrampf....

----------


## philipp1984

> Huhu, hat denn irgendwer schon Neuro gemacht? Oder bin ich die einzige, die sich die ganzen Symptome fr einzelne Hirnareale oder Versorgungsgebiete nicht merken kann....bin echt kurz vorm Heulkrampf....


Hm.. Was meinst du genau? Mir sind solche Fragen garnicht aufgefallen, war total froh, weil ich Neuroanatomie sehr tzend finde.

----------


## NotArsch

> *Gnihihi* Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht, dabei fand ich Pdiatrie gar nicht sooo schlimm.
> Aber erklre mir mal meinen Wurstfinger .
> Der platzt echt gleich, wenn ich irgendwo anstoe. Und Petechien sind auch schon dran, ich glaub der mu ab



Sieh es positiv Flausche:

Wir mssen nur KREUZEN  :bhh: 

Mach Dir doch kein Stress wg. anderem Lernrhythmus. Ich wollte nur mal wissen wo ich prozentemig stehe und hab deswegen mitten im Lernen mal H 2009 an drei Tagen gekreuzt. 

Aber Spass beiseite:

Dein Finger ist Z.n. Mckenstich, oder was? Hrt sich ordentlich entzndet an...

----------


## nikilaus

Hast du GK2 weggelassen? Das habe ich nmich mitgekreuzt....und da waren schon so einige Neuroanatomie Fragen...aber auch Fragen ber periphere Nerven und deren Versorgungsgebiete...und das kann ich einfah alles nicht...

Und wie knnt ihr euch die ganzen Atrophien/Dystrophien/Ataxien/Typ Penner bis Arsc***** alle merkenn?

----------


## Flauscheding

> Sieh es positiv Flausche:
> 
> Wir mssen nur KREUZEN 
> 
> Mach Dir doch kein Stress wg. anderem Lernrhythmus. Ich wollte nur mal wissen wo ich prozentemig stehe und hab deswegen mitten im Lernen mal H 2009 an drei Tagen gekreuzt. 
> 
> Aber Spass beiseite:
> 
> Dein Finger ist Z.n. Mckenstich, oder was? Hrt sich ordentlich entzndet an...


Mcke oder sonstiges Gesocks  :Nixweiss: . Hab ich an den Beinen auch, auch so riesig, aber da dachte ich erst, da htt mich ne Bremse am Sonntag beim Ausritt durch die Hose erwischt. Nachdem mein Finger nun heute so aussieht, denke ich eher, dass das irgendein Vieh ist, das in meinem Schlafzimmer lebt. 
Normalerweise machen die Katzen alles tot. Sie haben klglich versagt, mu ich feststellen. Hoffe einfach, dass das morgen besser ist. 
Ich sag ja: das IMPP (resp. Mcken/heies Wasser/Magen-Darm-Bazillus) macht mich kaputt  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Flauscheding, das klingt ja nicht so gut mit deinem Finger! scheint die Schwellung mehr allergisch oder entzndlich/lymphangitisch?

Ich finde es ja sehr nett, wenn das Wetter jetzt wieder etwas besser werden soll. Aber warum muss ich immer so wetterfhlig sein? Mir drhnt schon den ganzen Tag der Schdel, wie blich bei Wetterumschwung (ist so ein Zusammenhang eigentlich mal wissenschaftlich bewiesen oder widerlegt worden?) htt ich Naturheilkunde lernen wollen, wsste ich vielleicht, welche Pflanze ich dagegen futtern knnte. Hab ich aber nicht. 

Uro fertig. Ging ja ganz gut. Aber der Urosepsisfall - nunja. Die meisten Fragen gehen ja, aber diese zwei, drei superspeziellen Fragen pro Fall nerven mich ja tierisch.

----------


## philipp1984

> Hast du GK2 weggelassen? Das habe ich nmich mitgekreuzt....und da waren schon so einige Neuroanatomie Fragen...aber auch Fragen ber periphere Nerven und deren Versorgungsgebiete...und das kann ich einfah alles nicht...
> 
> Und wie knnt ihr euch die ganzen Atrophien/Dystrophien/Ataxien/Typ Penner bis Arsc***** alle merkenn?


Konnte das in Examen online nicht einstellen, habe da alle Fragen gemacht, waren etwa 800 glaube ich. Aber warum kreuzt du gk2? Is doch irrelevant fr uns... 

Wegen diesen Syndromen a la Anus habe ich eine gute Zusammenfassung, eine Art Kurzskript.. Wei nicht ob ich das hier posten darf, glaube eher nicht...

----------


## nikilaus

Und wie merkt ihr euch diese ganzen abgefahrenen Epilepsien? Die konnte ich damals bei Neuro schon nicht...auerdem bin ich doch kein Neurologe, dass direkt wei, welche blde Form derjenige hat...man! :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## nikilaus

Und sorry fr die miese Stiummung, die ich hier grad verbreite, abe ich habe zur Zeit soooo ein mega Tief...

----------


## Maja85

Nach dem Tief kommt bestimmt auch wieder ein hoch... Und Fcher, die dir besser liegen als Neuro. Wir haben ja alle unsre Hass- und nichtso-Hass-Fcher (fllt mir schwer, von Lieblingsfchern zu reden, so eine Examenslernerei vergrault einem ja vieles. Bei mir gibt's fast nur noch "schlimm" und "nicht ganz so schlimm"  :hmmm...:  )

Kopf hoch!!!! Haben ja vermutlich fast alle schon die Lernhalbzeit rum, also ist es nicht mehr lang, und wir schaffen das!!!

----------


## Flauscheding

@ Maja: schwer zu sagen, da einfach schrecklich dick, glnzend (!!!  :Grinnnss!:  ) berwrmt, rot und mit ein paar kleinen Petechien. Denke aber eher, dass es allergisch ist, zumal ich den Einstich von dem miesen Stechvieh ja sehen kann.
Diese Viehcher gabs vor 2 Jahren schonmal, da  hab ich schonmal allergisch reagiert. Oder es sa zuvor auf irgendeinem Pestizid oder so ... 
Tut ja nicht sonerlich weg, kann den Finger durch die Umfangsmaximierung nur nicht richtig bewegen  :bhh: . Das geht auch wieder weg (oder fllt einfach ab *hehe*).

@ Niki: Kopf hoch! Ich wrd den GK2 dann auch einfach streichen, weil es fr uns nicht wirklich relevant ist. Ich hab bei Gyn aus irgendeinem Grund so gekotzt. Aber das wird und auf die 60% kommt man schluendlich ja dann doch irgendwie und letztlich reicht das ja auch. Durchbeien! Wir schaffen das!

----------


## nikilaus

> Nach dem Tief kommt bestimmt auch wieder ein hoch... Und Fcher, die dir besser liegen als Neuro. Wir haben ja alle unsre Hass- und nichtso-Hass-Fcher (fllt mir schwer, von Lieblingsfchern zu reden, so eine Examenslernerei vergrault einem ja vieles. Bei mir gibt's fast nur noch "schlimm" und "nicht ganz so schlimm"  )
> 
> Kopf hoch!!!! Haben ja vermutlich fast alle schon die Lernhalbzeit rum, also ist es nicht mehr lang, und wir schaffen das!!!



 :Knuddel:  Und auch an dich Flausche  :Knuddel:

----------


## NotArsch

> Und wie merkt ihr euch diese ganzen abgefahrenen Epilepsien? Die konnte ich damals bei Neuro schon nicht...auerdem bin ich doch kein Neurologe, dass direkt wei, welche blde Form derjenige hat...man!


Wenn Dun visuell-assoziativer Lerntyp bist, dann empfehle ich Triple-M Klinik: MMM (Markante Merkhilfen fr Mediziner). 

Da gibt es  sogar was zu Lachen und Du kannst damit ne Menge nerviger Fragen gut kreuzen..  

 :Top:

----------


## akw

> Huhu, hat denn irgendwer schon Neuro gemacht? Oder bin ich die einzige, die sich die ganzen Symptome fr einzelne Hirnareale oder Versorgungsgebiete nicht merken kann....bin echt kurz vorm Heulkrampf....



Also ich hab schon Neuro gemacht... bin auch irgendwann fast wahnsinnig geworden.... habe ab 2002 angefangen zu kreuzen... irgendwann wiederholt sich so einiges...also man kann auch ohne ein riesen Neurowissen ber 60% kommen.... 

Mit dem Prozenten wird man ja auch immer anspruchsloser....also mir geht es zumindest so.... :was ist das...?: 

Wird schon irgendwie werden....einfach immer weiterkreuzen...auch wenns manchmal schwer fllt...  :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> ach ja ich vergass meine neue Lieblingserkrankung: Loa Loa...na wer kann mir etwas dazu sagen?


Kleine fiese Wrmer, so miese Parasiten, die sich sehr gerne an den Skleren zeigen. Sieht nicht nur eklig aus, IST eklig  :kotzen:

----------


## Flauscheding

> Kleine fiese Wrmer, so miese Parasiten, die sich sehr gerne an den Skleren zeigen. Sieht nicht nur eklig aus, IST eklig


Klugsch***er  ::-oopss: :!
 :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich sag ja immer: Solche unwichtigen Dinge merk ich mir, wenn sie nur abgefahren genug sind  :peng: 

Und das wei ich noch aus dem 2. klinischen Semester! Das sind dann so Momente, in denen ich an mein Langzeitgedchtnis glaube, auch wenn es sich so selten zeigt.

----------


## Meuli

Den Augenwurm kenn ich auch noch  :Grinnnss!:  Auch hngengeblieben: Onchocerca volvulus ...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Damit ihr noch was zu lachen habt, hab ich mit meiner WebCam rumexperimentiert und mal meinen Finger geknipst (leider nicht so deutlich zu sehen).
Die Petechien sind weg, stattdessen ist es jetzt eine "grere" Hauteinblutung.
Wenn ich das Vieh in die Finger bekomme ... *fluch* ...

----------


## Maja85

Uh der sieht ja fies aus! Drck dir die Daumen, dass es morgen besser ist.

----------


## akw

Knnte man doch glatt mal zum IMPP als Bildvorschlag schicken...  :hmmm...:  Da wrden die bestimmt nen guten Fall draus basteln  :peng: 

@Flausche: Gute Besserung!  :Top:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Mit dem Prozenten wird man ja auch immer anspruchsloser....also mir geht es zumindest so....


Mir auch. Bin dabei.

Werd mich jetzt mal allmhlich zurckziehen, war auch nicht gerade mein Tag. Total viele nervige Telefonate und deshalb nichts geschafft. Werd das Telefon doch jetzt schon bald mal tagsber ausschalten.
 Oder habt ihr das schon lange gemacht?

Schnen Abend!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hey, wir sehen uns doch alle wieder im Assistenten-Thread ... also kein Grund zum  :Heul:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Also, meine dritte Arbeitswoche habe ich hinter mir, bin mittlerweile in meinem Job gut angekommen und es macht mir unglaublich viel Spass. Auch wenn ich weiterhin von einem der Oberrzte regelmig Kritik einstecken muss. Mitte dieser Woche auch vllig zu Unrecht. Aber natrlich habe ich mich dafr entschuldigt. Mir fllt schon auf, da man als Arzt im 1. Jahr eben total Anfnger ist und eigentlich IMMER Schuld hat, egal wofr oder warum. Aber es gibt auch Dinge, die ich echt grundlegend falsch mache. Und es ist natrlich gut, da man auch ausgebildet wird.
Heute hab ich erstmal richtig ausgeschlafen. Morgen feier ich mit meiner Familie mein Examen mit einem kleinen netten Brunch und ansonsten versuch ich tglich nicht so viele kleine Fehler zu machen. Es ist mehr das organisatorische.

Z.Bsp. versuch ich mir auf Visite anzugewhnen VORHER in die Akte zu schauen ehe ich das Zimmer betrete. Aber so oft vergesse ich das und kann dann auf Fragen der Patienten nicht antworten. 

Diese Woche war ich abends dann mal die allerletzte rztin auf Station, dann kam ein Notruf von einem bereits entlassenen Patienten mit Problemen und ich sollte sagen, was er nun tun soll. h, da kam ich dann ganz schn ins Schwitzen und habe nach einem Gesprch den Patienten in die Warteschleife gestellt und kurz noch mal Rcksprache tel. mit einem Facharzt gehalten, was jetzt richtig ist.

----------


## Flauscheding

Oh, Maja,  von mir auch ganz liebe Grlckwnsche, Frau dr. med  :Grinnnss!: .

Ich schau hier zugegebenermassen im Moment recht wenig rein, denk aber doch immer mal wieder an euch arme Socken, die noch immer nicht durch sind.
Aber bald habt ihr es geschafft!!!!
Also durchhalten.

Nachdem ich mir am letzten Sonntag mein Knie geschreddert hab, hatte ich Zwangsurlaub. Dabei wollt ich die Woche noch so viele schne Dinge machen.
Noch 4 Tage frei, dann gehts los bei mir. Und so viel Papierkram. 
Denke aber auch, dass wir uns alle im Assi-thread wiedersehen werden, oder nicht?
Kann mich jedenfalls jetzt auch schonmal anschlieen: war total schn mit euch!

----------


## nikilaus

Bitte keine Vergangenheitsformen...wir sind immer noch da...und vorbei ist fr uns noch nix!!!!

----------


## LMD

> Bitte keine Vergangenheitsformen...wir sind immer noch da...und vorbei ist fr uns noch nix!!!!


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!!! So Ansthesie sind die wichtigsten themen so gut wie abgehakt, jetzt noch ein paar spezielle wnsche des prfers und dann geht es noch einmal an kardio und pulmo (prfer nr. 2), morgen dann treffen mit dem vorsitzenden (chirurg).

----------


## Maja85

Entschuldigt, ich wollte hier kein Abschiedszenen auslsen. ich bin ja auch nur im Urlaub und komme wieder und dann knnen wir uns verabschieden und im Assi-Treff einrichten (aaaah Panik - Assistenzrztin?! Ich!?!!!)

Durchhalten, ihr Lieben!!! Bis im drei Wochen, ich erwarte dann ausschlielich gute Neuigkeiten!!  ::-winky:  dann ist Engelchen schon ein alter Assistenzhase, hehe. Flausche, ich wnsche dir nen guten Start!!

----------


## Yugi Muto

guten morgen liebe mitrzte und baldauchmitrzte und sogar ein doktormedarzt


erstmal herzlichen glckwunsch an alle neuen rzte. und jungarztwcenten und doktorbienen
bin stolz auf euch. habts endlich geschafft  :Grinnnss!: 

und an die anderen wenigen, die noch sehnlichst drauf warten. tschakaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...wird...luft...klappt. ich habs in meiner glaskugel gesehen und die karten stehen auch sehr gut. also ran an die motivation und dann gehts ab zu app


kommt hier schon sowas wie wehmut auf? geht ja gar nicht. nicht jetzt. sonst heisst es vlt bald, weisst du frher, als wir die ersten kinder im staatsexamen gesund gemacht haben...also bitte keine wehmut. wir ziehen doch nur mit wehenden fahnen in ein neues forum um. und das haben wir uns hart erarbeitet. (mensch warum klingt das so ein wenig nach braveheart). aber egal, ein bisschen pathetisch darfs sein

so fr alle fleissigen lernern steht ne grosse kanne  :Kaffee:  da und ne schssel frischgebackener  :Keks: 

also ran und nich unterkriegen lassen

----------


## Alvorada

Puh, heute letzter Tag vor der Prfung - da kommt so eine klassische Yugi-Rede gerade recht!

----------


## meeri

Hallo Alvorada - auch mein letzter Tag und ich drehe gleich durch.... Ich bin noch weit entfernt von einmal mit dem Stoff durch sein und habe das Gefhl ich kann nix.....
Konnte diese Nacht nicht schlafen.... oh mann - diese verfluchte Panik! Wei ja, dass sie nix bringt!!!!
 :Wand:   :Traurig:

----------


## Alvorada

Meeri, ich bin auch noch nicht mit dem Stoff durch... Habe noch vier mehr oder weniger groe Themen, die ich noch durcharbeiten mchte/muss. 
Aber sieh es so, dafr haben wir wenigstens keine kurz-vor-der-Prfung-Lernflaute.  :hmmm...:  

Und die Panik musst du beiseite schieben! Mach dir nen schnen warmen Tee, setz dich gemtlich an den Schreibtisch und mach in Ruhe noch ein paar Sachen. Jetzt noch mal die letzten Stunden konzentrieren und konsequent lernen - dann hast du heute abend auch ganz sicher ein besseres Gefhl!

----------


## meeri

Alvorada, es beruhigt mich, dass ich hier nicht ganz alleine bin, die morgen dran ist!

Einen warmen Tee habe ich jetzt und nun geht es weiter.... Panik habe ich vor die Tr gestellt.... soll sich da nen bunten machen......

Viel Mue Dir noch!

----------


## Captain Karacho

Viel Erfolg euch beiden! Der Captain drckt seine abgehackten Daumen fr euch und klopft dreimal mit dem Holzbein auf den Boden.

----------


## Alvorada

Danke, Captain K.  :Blush: 

Htte noch tausend wichtige Dinge, die ich nachgucken muss... Jetzt werden aber erstmal Sachen fr morgen geordnet und Tschlein gepackt, und dann mal sehen, was die Uhr sagt.
Meeri: Wnsche dir auf jeden Fall schon mal eine gute Nacht! Hoffe du kannst besser schlafen als gestern.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Die WC-Ente wnscht euch morgen viiiiiieeeeel Erfolg! Und ich bin sicher, wir werden auch von euch nur gute Nachrichten lesen  :Grinnnss!: .

Dumchen und dicke Onkels sind selbstredend gedrckt!

----------


## meeri

hm... schlafen...naja....mir fallen immer noch Dinge ein, die ich nachschauen mu .... ich bin verrckt - ich wei - aber jetzt schnell ins Bett! Und viel Erfolg Alvorada!!!

Und vielen Dank Euch fr die gedrckten Daumen!!!!

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich drck auch die Daumen!
Toi toi toi!

----------


## Marsella

Von mir auch: 

Viel Glck euch 2.....Ihr rockt das!!!  :Top: 

 ::-stud:

----------


## LMD

bin auch dabei. das wird was!

----------


## Marsella

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhh.....


 :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss: 


Soooo, das musst dann jetzt mal wieder raus.....
 :Blauchlicht:  und tschss.... :Beamen:

----------


## akw

Alle vorhandenen und nicht vorhandenen Dumchen sind gedrckt....  :Top:

----------


## meeri

So, ich melde mich mal kurz zurck! Mann, war das ein Tag! Total anstrengend!!! Und es war nicht einfach - aber die Prfer waren total nett! 
Jetzt mu ich mir noch ein paar Sachen fr morgen anschauen und dann mal eher ins Bett - bin ich fertig! Und morgen dann hoffentlich ganz und gar fertisch.......

----------


## Alvorada

Danke fr die vielen gedrckten Daumen!  :Grinnnss!: 

Bin auch ziemlich platt, und leider hatten wir auch nen ziemlich schlecht gelaunten Prfungsvorsitzenden. Und nach den Patientenvorstellungen+Untersuchungen, die bei jedem total lang gingen, hatten wir nur noch relativ wenig Zeit. Nachdem wir dann erst eine ganz normale Fragerunde hatten, zog der Vorsitzende pltzlich das Tempo an, und wir hatten irgendwann nur noch 4 Min pro Fach. Die letzten beiden Runden haben echt keinen Spa mehr gemacht, die Prfer haben die ganze Zeit ber einem auf die Uhr geguckt und wenn man nicht direkt auf die gesuchte Antwort kam gleich abgewunken. Insgesamt die Kurve nicht ganz geschafft und 10min berzogen. Mh mh mh. Htte mir das dann doch etwas entspannter vorgestellt. Hoffentlich teilen die morgen die Zeit besser ein...  :grrrr....: 

p.s. Meeri, dir morgen weiterhin viel Erfolg  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meeri

Alvorada - leider wiede so spt bei mir heute.... aber wir rocken das morgen!!! Wird schon!!!

Dir auch viel Erfolg!!!

----------


## LMD

Gestern treffen mit dem prfungsvorsitzenden.... wirkte alles ganz entspannt und nett. dann grenzte er die themen fr sein fachgebiet ein bisschen ein....ja das war nett, aber das davon die hlfte themen waren, von denen ich nicht einmal ansatzweise mehr als drei stze rausbringen wrde, dachte ich nicht...so wird das alles noch ein bisschen stressiger.
und die typischen worte des internisten: ich schrnke nicht ein, wenn sie den herold knnen, schaffen sie das schon. na herzlichen dank. aaaah.

----------


## Marsella

> und die typischen worte des internisten: ich schrnke nicht ein, wenn sie den herold knnen, schaffen sie das schon. na herzlichen dank. aaaah.


Ui....Supi...Das motiviert doch ungemein... :was ist das...?: 
Nach dem freien WE bin ich gestern mitten in der Prfungsrealitt gelandet und habe gemerkt, dass ich die letzten Wochen viell doch etwas mehr htte machen sollen..... Also, muss ich die Woche jetzt gut nutzen und hoffen, dass es reicht!!!  ::-oopss:

----------


## akw

> habe gemerkt, dass ich die letzten Wochen viell doch etwas mehr htte machen sollen.....



Das merkt man ja leider immer wieder... und man hat das Gefhl je mehr man vorne reinpackt umso mehr fllt hinten wieder raus....  :Oh nee...:

----------


## meeri

Hallihallo, da bin ich! Endlich fertig!!! War ganz schn anstrengend,  aber doch nicht so schlimm wie gedacht!
Haltet durch - Ihr schafft das auch noch!!!! Und das Gefhl danach ist einfach toll......

----------


## Medi-Maus

Hallo, Ihr Lieben, 

nach einer gefhlten Ewigkeit melde ich mich auch mal wieder zurck... Bin aber immer noch da :Grinnnss!:  Zunchst einmal an alle fertigen rztinnen und rzte: H e r z l i c h e n  G l  c k w u n s c h!!! Das ist schon ein groartiges Gefhl, nicht wahr?  :Top:  Maja, Dir auch noch ganz herzliche Glckwnsche zu Deinem Doppelsieg! Und Flausche einen guten Start. Meeri, genie den heutigen Tag. Ich wrde sagen, das war einer der schnsten Tage berhaupt!!!

Ich organisiere im Moment so einiges an Approbation, rztekammer, Versorgungswerk, Versicherungen. Puh, das ist auch nicht immer so schn.  :Mad: 

Ich wnsche allen eine schne, besinnliche Adventszeit  :Xmas: . Wir sehen und lesen uns! 

Und GENIET einfach die Zeit!!!

Eure Medi-Maus

----------


## Flauscheding

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Meeri!!! Endlich geschafft  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance: .
Geniess das Gefhl, das wird die nchsten Tage noch viel besser  :bhh: .

Ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, ich brucht noch 4 Wochen Urlaub.
Aber bermorgen gehts los und ich wollt mir ja nochmal schnell was anlesen ... uiuiui ...

Hab soweit alles erldeigt, morgen komm der Mensch fr die Bu und dann drfte ich alles erledigt haben.
Werd dann auch mal berichten, wie meine rster Arbeitstag so war (wenn ihr es hren wollt  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Alvorada

Meeri, ich gratuliere von ganzem Herzen.  :Party: 

Ich habs auch geschafft - und ich muss sagen, heute lief auch richtig gut. Zumindest so im Vergleich mit gestern. Abgesehen von meiner Nh-Performance - ziemlich armselige/alte "Haut"-Materialien sowie ein sehr beachtlicher Tremor haben es mir irgendwie unmglich gemacht, gescheite Knoten zu zaubern.  :was ist das...?: 
Whatever, scheint nicht so ins Gewicht gefallen zu sein. h sagt man das so? Egaaaaal...  :Blush:  
Bin dann mal weg  :bhh: 

ah p.s. Flausche - klaro!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Ich hab irgendwie das Gefhl, ich brucht noch 4 Wochen Urlaub.
> Aber bermorgen gehts los und ich wollt mir ja nochmal schnell was anlesen ... uiuiui ...
> 
> Hab soweit alles erldeigt, morgen komm der Mensch fr die Bu und dann drfte ich alles erledigt haben.
> Werd dann auch mal berichten, wie meine rster Arbeitstag so war (wenn ihr es hren wollt  )



AAAHHH!!! Bei mir auch!!  :Rock: 
Bin schon ganz gespannt und lesen, das will ich auch, aber andererseits denk ich mir.....: ich hab jetzt nochmal 6 Jahre Zeit und ich glaub am Do sind wir doch erst mit Orgakrams beschftigt.  :Big Grin:  :Jump: 

Es geht los. Ich freu mich  :Smilie: )) (und ein bissel ngstlich bin ich auch)

----------


## Blauer Engel

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, meeri!!!!! Willkommen Frau Kollegin!!!
  ::-stud:   ::-stud:   ::-stud:   ::-winky:  ::-winky:  ::-winky: 

@ Flausche: NATRLICH!!! Schn, dass ich dann nicht mehr die einzige bin, komm mir wirklich schon langsam wie die Altassistentin hier vor.

----------


## meeri

Guten Morgen!!!!! Komisches aber sehr angenehmes Gefhl als rztin aufzuwachen!!!! Juhu!!!

Vielen Dank Euch allen und auch von mir ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch Alvorada!!!

Mensch Flausche, Engelchen, Sr. Steffi, Maja, Daisy, Captain Karacho, Yugi Muto - und natrlich auch  und alle anderen... jetzt haben wir es geschafft!!!
Das mu ich erstmal begreifen!

Marsella, akw, LMD, nikilaus nicht verzagen!!! Ihr seid nicht vergessen!!! Und wir drcken Euch natrlich auch die Daumen!!!

Gestern hat mich dann die abnorme Realitt des deutschen Behrdentums gleich wieder eingeholt. Ich wollt emich gestern exmatrikulieren, da man hier in BaW dann einen Teil der Studiengebhren zurckbekommt. Bis zum 30.11. (also heute) 350 Euro und ab morgen 200 Euro. Soweit so gut. Ich gestern also erst zur Bib, um mir den Stempel zu holen, dass ich dort keine Ausstnde mehr habe und dann zum Studierendensekreteriat, um den Antrag auf Exmatrikulation abzugeben. Dort wurde mir dann gesagt, dass sie das Abschlusszeugnis oder eine Besttigung des Prfungsamtes brauchen, um den Antrag annehmen zu knnen. Tja, leider habe ich die natrlich noch nicht! Aber ohne knnten Sie den Antrag nich annehmen. Hh? Ich mu den Antrag doch aber bis 30.11, abgeben wegen der 350 Euro.... Ja, aber ohne Nachweis, knnen Sie den Antrag nicht annehmen.... Hh??? Ich habe dann noch herumdiskutiert, woher ich denn jetzt eine Bescheinigung bekommen soll, wenn die Unterlagen der mndlichen Prfung doch erst auf dem Postweg zum Prfungsamt sind - ich hatte ja erst gestern Prfung! ... Ja, aber ohne Nachweis, knnen Sie den Antrag nicht annehmen.... Ich wre fast geplatzt - sollte ich jetzt wegen blder Behrdenrichtlinien nur 200 Euro wiederbekommen, weil die meinen Antrag nicht ohne Nachweis annehmen? Ich knnte das Zeugnis ja auch nachreichen... Nein, das geht nicht!

Ich habe mich nicht abwimmeln lassen und wollte dann mit der Vorgesetzten sprechen, was nach weiteren Diskussionen auch endlich mglich war. Die Frau war total nett, hat mein Problem auf Anhieb verstanden und meinte, dass eine Mail vom Studentensekre der Med. Fakultt an sie reichen wrde - geht doch, dachte ich mir.
Das mu ich nun heute zuerst mal klren und dort anrufen.

Aber diese Behrdenkacke geht mir jetzt schon auf den Keks....

Aber eigentlich ist das Leben ja wieder schn!!!
Jetzt mu ich erstmal meinen Tag planen!!

----------


## LMD

Guten morgen, neuer Tag und neues Pensum. Soweit is alles gut, es geht einigermaen voran, habe zwar wirklich das gefhl mir nichts merken zu knnen, aber egal. heute geht es erstmal den 2. prfer besuchen, der sich am telefon superfreundlich angehrt hat. Das war es dann zwar auch schon mit prfer kennenlernen, denn die anderen knnen bzw. wollen nicht. 
So dann mal auf an die kardiologie...

und ich habe es nicht vergessen: herzlichen glckwunsch euch beiden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, meeri und alvorada! *ne Runde mittnzelt*

Nun geht allerdings diese ganze Behrdenkacke erst richtig los  ::-oopss: 

Ich whl mich gerade durch allen mglichen Mist, den ich unbedingt noch erledigen muss, weil alles liegen geblieben ist. Da knnte man echt mal ganz gepflegt kotzen. Aber auf der anderen Seite denk ich mir: "Hey, du bist jetzt rztin. JETZT (also bis Arbeitsaufnahme  :hmmm...: ) lsst du dich nicht mehr stressen!" Und dann lehn ich mich meist kurz zurck und denk an all die schnen Dinge, die jetzt noch vor mir liegen, bis es endlich losgeht. Dann klappt's auch mit dem Mist  :hmmm...: .

Und meeri, plan nicht zuviel. Lass den Tag einfach mal auf dich zukommen  :Grinnnss!: . Ist auch mal ein schnes Gefhl, total planlos das Leben genieen zu knnen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Meeri Alvorada...!!!

*Herzlichen GLCKWUNSCH!!!!!!* 
 :Party: 


Dauergrinsen im Behrdenwahn ist doch toll...  :Big Grin: 


AAAHHHHHH... morgen erster *Arbeitstag*... 40h/Woche ein Leben lang... warum bin ich nicht Lehrerin geworden??  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Weils nur so irgendwie toll wird..  :Rock:

----------


## Marsella

Glckwunsch ihr 2 zur bestandenen Prfung..... :Top:   :Top:   :Top: 
 :Guinness:  :Rock:  :Jump:  :Party:  :schnarch...: 

Und, fhlt sich bestimmt gut an, gell!? Bin total neidisch.....In einer Woche ists bei mir auch hoffentlich vorbei! so langsam ist die Luft nmlich echt raus!! I moag nimmer... ::-oopss: 

Steffi, viel Erfolg & viel Spa bei Deinem 1.Arbeitstag!! Voll cool, du hast so viel getan dafr und schwupps bist du Assi...=) Und ein bichen Aufregung gehrt doch dazu.... ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, heute Zeugnis bekommen. Durch einen Verrechner meinerseits ist es nun doch eine 4 geworden insgesamt. Aber sowas von knapp. Doof! Mal ganz kurz erneut gergert ber meinen Mega-Aussetzer in Innere bei der Mndlichen. Aber auf der anderen Seite fragt da kein Sack mehr nach. Ergo - wie mein Vater eben noch so schn sagte - "da scheit doch der Hund drauf!"

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Marsella

> Ergo - wie mein Vater eben noch so schn sagte - "da scheit doch der Hund drauf!"


Also, Daisy, dein Vater ist mir sehr sympathisch... :bhh:  Hast mich mit deinem Entry echt zum Lachen gebracht.... :hmmm...: 
Und jetzt, wo das Zeugnis so ganz ganz offiziell da ist, wrd ich doch grad nochmal feiern.... :Party:

----------


## Alvorada

Leute, vielen Dank euch allen frs an-uns-denken und die ganzen Glckwnsche!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ja - ist schon ein gutes Gefhl, kann man so sagen. Dauergrinsen triffts ganz gut.  :bhh: 

Die ganze Brokratie werde ich auf nchste Woche verlegen, da ich erstmal keine Lust drauf habe und mir dafr erstmal eine to-do-Liste anlegen muss. Hab nmlich irgendwie noch keine Ahnung, was ich alles wo hin schicken oder von wo anfordern muss...

Habe heute meine Schwieger-Oma ins KH zu einer ambulanten Kontrolle gebracht, und wahrscheinlich war es purer Zufall, aber ich kam ins Gesprch mit einem der Oberrzte, der nach ein paar Stzen fragte, ob ich den rztin sei ("h - ja, seit gestern!" *griiiins* - "Oh- dann mal herzlichen Glckwunsch, ist ja toll!"^^) und prompt habe ich 10 min spter ein Stellenangebot fr 4 Jahre in der Tasche und seine Nummer. h, hallo? Werde das ziemlich sicher nicht annehmen, weil ich eigentlich schon eine Stelle habe, aber entweder suchen die gaaaanz arg hngeringend nach Anfngern, oder ich versprhe seit gestern eine Riesenportion geballte Kompetenz, dass man mich bei der ersten Gelegenheit sofort will, hehe  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wie geil!  :Top:  

Aber sowas streichelt doch echt mal das Ego  :Grinnnss!: 

Ach ja, Kinners, stellt doch mal alle im Kontrollzentrum im Profil ein, dass ihr fertig seid. Ich lese hier gar keine coolen Semesterangaben oder Benutzer-Untertitel. Sowas geht doch nicht! Und mit IRGENDWAS muss man doch seine gute Laune derzeit einfach rechtfertigen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Wie geil!  
> 
> Aber sowas streichelt doch echt mal das Ego 
> 
> Ach ja, Kinners, stellt doch mal alle im Kontrollzentrum im Profil ein, dass ihr fertig seid. Ich lese hier gar keine coolen Semesterangaben oder Benutzer-Untertitel. Sowas geht doch nicht! Und mit IRGENDWAS muss man doch seine gute Laune derzeit einfach rechtfertigen


Aber Haaaalloooo Mutti Daisy.. hab ich doch lngst brav gemacht  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Hallo zusammen, ich schnei mal kurz hier rein: herzliche Glckwnsche allen lieben neuen Kollegen!!! Bin sehr stolz auf uns  :Grinnnss!: 
Steffi, Flausche, nen guten ersten Tag euch! Bin gespannt ber Berichte, ich bin ja dann auch bald soweit. Bis dahin bin ich aber noch ne Runde tiefenentspannt.

----------


## epeline

ich schmeie auch mal ein herzliches "herzlichen glckwunsch" in die runde an alle frischgebackenen rzte und rztinnen.
bin ja schon neidisch auf euch  :hmmm...: 

bin gespannt auf eure berichte vom ersten arbeitstag. einige haben den ja morgen!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wir geben diesen Thread erst dann auf, wenn auch der letzte Kandidat von uns es hinter sich hat! Dann wird hier ne Abschlussparty gemacht  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich werde feierlich ein Schlsschen dranhngen und mit IMPP-Ringelband verzieren ("wir werden dich vergessen!")

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Wir geben diesen Thread erst dann auf, wenn auch der letzte Kandidat von uns es hinter sich hat! Dann wird hier ne Abschlussparty gemacht 
> 
> Und ich werde feierlich ein Schlsschen dranhngen und mit IMPP-Ringelband verzieren ("wir werden dich vergessen!")


Oh ja, ne richtig dicke Party!!! Ich bin dabei. Die Idee mit dem Schlsschen find ich cool! :bee

Viel Spass an alle Berufsstarter! Hab ich echt schon den ersten Monat hinter mir? Kann es selbst kaum glauben.

----------


## meeri

Ich wnsche Flausche und Sr. Steffi auch einen schnen ersten Arbeitstag!!! Und Alvorada - das ist ja mal geil! Der rztemangel kommt uns doch jetzt genau richtig!!!

Und allen die noch ran mssen: Haltet durch!!! Nur noch ein paar Tage.... Ihr schafft das!!! 

 :Top:   ::-winky:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Flauschi und Steffi, ich wnsch euch auch nen erfolgreichen ersten Arbeitstag. Und immer schn das kleine Notizbchlein griffbereit haben  :hmmm...: . Hehe, und heute Abend knnt ihr sagen: "Wir haben schon die ersten Penunzen verdient!"

Ich wette, das ist ein geiles Gefhl  :Top:

----------


## Marsella

"Nur" noch 5 Tage....*schluck* So langsam wird mir doch ein bichen anders...... Also, hilft ja nichts: Ran an den Speck!!!  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## akw

> Wir geben diesen Thread erst dann auf, wenn auch der letzte Kandidat von uns es hinter sich hat! Dann wird hier ne Abschlussparty gemacht 
> 
> Und ich werde feierlich ein Schlsschen dranhngen und mit IMPP-Ringelband verzieren ("wir werden dich vergessen!")



Und ich kann euch glaub dich gaaaaanz genau sagen wann das sein wird. Denn wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, dann werde ich wohl die Letzte sein, die hoffentlich die erlsenden Worte von den Prfern hren wird.... :bhh: 
Also bitte alle noch ein bichen durchhalten mit der Partystimmung.... :dagegen: 

An die beiden Neu-Assis: Euch einen guten Start heute... bin gespannt auf eure Berichte  :Party:

----------


## Marsella

So, dann hab ich jetzt wohl ne dicke Erkltung und Anflge von Magen-Darm!!! Super. Genau so hab ich mir das vorgestellt, kurz vor der Prfung.... :kotzen:

----------


## Flauscheding

Huhu,
erster Arbeitstag geschafft. Bin vllig erledigt.
Erst kam ich heute frh 5min zu spt aus dem Haus, was natrlich Stress bedeutete, dann nehm ich nich die falsche Abfahrt, so dass ich ziemlich orientierungslos herum irrte. Kam dann aber doch noch gerade pnktlich an.
An der Pforte wollt ich dann Bescheid sagen, wurd ich begrt mit: "Sie sind bestimmt Frau Dr. Flausche"  :Grinnnss!: . hm, ja, aber ohne Dr. Dann versuchte sie, den entsprechenden OA anzurufen, aber nix war. Er ging einfach nicht ran. Tja, und nu?
Nochmal versucht und nochmal versucht, die Frhbesprechung war dann auch rum, als dann irgendwann jmd. erreichbar war. Der OA ist nicht im Haus, es wird jmd. anderes geschickt. Aha! Na gut, ist ja nicht meine Schuld.
Ich dann ab in den OP, einem anderen OA vorgestellt, der mich dann unter seine Fittiche nahm und mir alles zeigte. Insgesamt alles sehr sehr nett. Dann fing er mit Regionalansthesien an... fragte mich ab ... ich stotterte mir selbst einen ab. Welcher Nerv kommt woher? Warum diese Blockade? Warum zustzlich jene? hm ...
Dann gab er mir ein Bchlein, welches ich ausleihen darf und er meinte dann, er fragt mich nchste Woche ab. Uffz!
Dann Verwaltungskram und Einfhrungstag. Hab also nun Telefon, Mitarbeiterausweis, Parkkrarte etc. Und das beste: auf dem Ausweis steht "Assistenzrztin" - geil!
Nu bin ich ko. 
ICh hoffe, das ich blamier mich nicht so dolle ...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Puuh... bin ich geschafft.

Die ganze Nacht nicht geschlafen, weil immer auf die Uhr geguckt ob der Wecker auch richtig gestellt ist..

7:45 Frhbesprechung und allen vorgestellt worden und erstma rotes Gesicht.. Dann Umkleide, Spint, Technik mit Parkausweis und Kittelausweis (RZTIN... grins), Kittel... mein POSTFACH mit meinem NAMEN drauf (da hab ich richtig gegrinst)...
Hab jetzt 1 Woche Einfhrung in alle Funktionsdiagnostikabteilungen der Kardio.. Pro Tage 1.. Heute mut ich mir dann merken: Checklisten, Aufklrung, Risikomanagement.. wie man Katheter raus und reinschiebt, welcher welchen Namen... Viggo legen und erste mal versemmelt, 2. dann reingeflogen ;)) Ich hab das Gefhl, ich kann egtl nichts.  :Frown:  TAVI, CTO... Zettelchen zum Nachlesen hab ich schon genug in der Tasche .

Ein bichen wie PJ mit Dauergrinsen bei der eigenen Vorstellung! Und mein Tagesverdienst war definitiv hher.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Oh ja, ne richtig dicke Party!!! Ich bin dabei. Die Idee mit dem Schlsschen find ich cool! :bee
> 
> Viel Spass an alle Berufsstarter! Hab ich echt schon den ersten Monat hinter mir? Kann es selbst kaum glauben.



 :Guinness:  :Xmas:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

S! Mdels, ich musste meiner Tochter das erstmal vorlesen. Erstens, dass ihr beide so geschafft seid. Zweitens, dass ihr beide ber eure Arztausweise mit der Bezeichnung "Assistenzrztin" gegrinst habt. Sie grinste dann auch mal  :Grinnnss!: .

Und dann kam "tja Mama, so geht's dir auch bald".

----------


## Meuli

> ICh hoffe, das ich blamier mich nicht so dolle ...



ach, das mach ich quasi tglich mindestens einmal, ich glaub, mein Chef sieht das ganz locker  :Grinnnss!:  (ich mittlerweile auch^^ bung macht halt den Meister  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*ROFL*

So geil, meuli! Ich hoffe, ich bin dann auch so gelassen in einem Monat  :Grinnnss!: . Aber ich frchte, mir wird es erstmal wie den Mdels gehen  ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

naja ich bin im PJ schon net durch geballte Kompetenz aufgefallen^^ war dann im mndlichen aber gar net so schlecht (da hatte ich ja meinen Chef als Prfungsvorsitzenden und meine grte Angst war eigentlich, dass ich mich da komplett zum Affen mache). Seit das rum ist, bin ich da echt lockerer geworden, auch so im Umgang mit ihm  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> S! Mdels, ich musste meiner Tochter das erstmal vorlesen. Erstens, dass ihr beide so geschafft seid. Zweitens, dass ihr beide ber eure Arztausweise mit der Bezeichnung "Assistenzrztin" gegrinst habt. Sie grinste dann auch mal .
> 
> Und dann kam "tja Mama, so geht's dir auch bald".



Man kann es aber auch einfach nicht aufhalten.. Das zieht die Mundwinkel direkt zu beiden Ohren.. 
Muss aber sagen, ich hab 2 Std gebraucht, bis ich mich getraut hab, das Schild anzuheften  :bhh:  ::-oopss:

----------


## Meuli

und ich hab in den ersten zwei Wochen gefhlt im 10-Minuten-Takt draufgeschielt, ob das da auch wirklich steht  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moorhhnchen

Ich hab glaub ich 8 Monate (!!) gebraucht, um mich das erste Mal einem Patienten mit den Worten "Guten Tag, mein Name ist Huhn, ich bin heute Ihre Narkoserztin" vorzustellen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

LACH!!! Ich habs nur nicht gesagt, weil ich dabei nicht so peinlich kichern wollte.

Ich LIEBE diesen Zustand  :Smilie:  Schade dass er auch wieder vergeht!  :Frown:

----------


## Alvorada

Hatte eben ein bldes Gesprch mit jemandem. Ich erzhlte ihr meine Endnote, weil sie wissen wollte wie gut ich in den Prfungen war. Sie fragte dann ganz scheinheilig, ob ich denn damit zufrieden wre. Auerdem, ob ich was zu der Notenverteilung wsste, wie gut das denn insgesamt wre. Ich htte ihr eigentlich antworten sollen "da scheit doch der Hund drauf!", aber leider war ich da irgendwie sprachlos.  :grrrr....:  Warum mssen manche Leute einem immer wieder beweisen, wie abscheulich sie sind.

Btw, love you all, you are the best. Und herzlichen Glckwunsch den beiden Neu-Assistenten, fr den berstandenden ersten Tag  :Blush: 

Und gute Besserung, Marsella.

----------


## Marsella

Danke Alvorada...  :Love:  Also, ich finde, dass der dickste Herpes labialis der Welt mir echt super steht... Und das bichen Nichts-essen schadet bei dem Schokiverbrauch der letzten Monate bestimmt auch nicht... :Top: 

Wnsch Euch allen einen schnen Tag, geh dann wohl mal ein bichen lesen.... :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Marsella

> Hatte eben ein bldes Gesprch mit jemandem. Ich erzhlte ihr meine Endnote, weil sie wissen wollte wie gut ich in den Prfungen war. Sie fragte dann ganz scheinheilig, ob ich denn damit zufrieden wre. Auerdem, ob ich was zu der Notenverteilung wsste, wie gut das denn insgesamt wre. Ich htte ihr eigentlich antworten sollen "da scheit doch der Hund drauf!", aber leider war ich da irgendwie sprachlos.  Warum mssen manche Leute einem immer wieder beweisen, wie abscheulich sie sind.


Das nchste Mal einfach komplett ignorieren. Es gibt so viele Idioten auf der Welt, die nicht mit sich und ihrem Leben zufrieden sind, so dass sie sich nur besser fhlen, wenn sie Andere schlecht gemacht haben. Also, entweder ignorieren oder gleich mal ne schne Schelle auf den Hinterkopf.... :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LMD

den dicksten herpes habe ich noch nicht, aber auf irgendwas habe ich nicht gut reagiert und habe jetzt ne fette acne barbae...na herzlichen glckwunsch...vielleicht bildet sich das wenigstens innerhalb der nchsten 6 tage noch etwas zurck...sonst sehe ich in der prfung wie ein pubertrer teenie aus ...-_- soweit mit kompetenz ausstrahlen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flauscheding

Wollt ihr nen Bericht vom 2ten Tag?
Nee?
Egal, ihr bekommt ihn dennoch, denn ich sitz hier mit dem fettesten Grinsen im Gesicht. Mehr geht nu echt nicht  :Grins:  :Grins:  :Grins: 

Also, Tag 2 war natrlich anstrengend. Erstmal bin ich heute frh 10min frher los gefahren. Und war prompt ne halbe Stunde zu frh da. Komisch ...
Dann wollt ich mich in Ruhe auf die Suche nach dem Raum machen und hab ihn auf Anhieb gefunden. Hmm, halb 7, niemand da, Tr zu und ich hab keinen Schlssel. Na gut, wart ich halt. Irgendwann, 20min. spter, kam dann einer der jungen OA, ich hab ihn gegrt, wute auf Anhieb aber nicht, ob er zur Abteilung gehrt. Aber da kam er schon auf mich zu und meinte:"Mit Orthese? Das kann nur Frau Flausche sein"  :Grinnnss!: .
Dann ab in den Besprechungsraum, dann kamen alle nach und nach an, ich hab mich brav jedem vorgestellt und dann nochmal als alle da waren der gesamten Truppe. 
Dann in den OP, war gleich nem Saal zugeteilt. Dort durfte ich dann gleich schonmal ansthesieren bzw. beatmen und sollte einfach versuchen zu intubieren. War allerdings bei dem Pat. auch ne schwere Nummer, hatte die Glottis aufgeladen und es ging nicht. Aber war natrlich nicht schlimm. 
Dann war ich da in der Einleitung beschftigt und pltzlich stand Cheffe vor mir. Ich htt ihn fast umgerannt, so in Gedanken bzw. so knzentriert war ich. Hatte dann ein nettes Pluschchen mit ihm, war richtig nett. Dann bin ich wieder ab in den Saal, die O hat mir alles erklrt und dann stand Chef wieder neben uns. Er wolltemit der O kurz sprechen. Beide also raus und ich mit dem Pat. alleine.
Shit! Alleine? Ich? Ahhh! Und nu? Hilfe, wo ist der Arzt? Ach neee, ich bin ja der Arzt, Mist  :Woow: .
Sie kam dann irgendwann wieder, hat mir noch einiges erklrt und dann mute ich schon in den zweiten Begrungstag von der Verwaltung starten. Da wars ganz nett, viel EDV-Kram und so. Dann zwischendrin immer die Frage: ist auch jmd. von euch als Arzt neu hier? Ich hab immer viel zu spt geschaltet, hab mich echt nicht angesprochen gefhlt  :bhh: .
Dann wars um 3 rum und ich bin nochmal ne halbe Stunde in den OP. Da sollte ich nen Katheter mit dem OA machen, der mich in der Frh schon so nett begrt hatte. War toll  :Love: . Hab mich gefhlt wie PJ-Deluxe  :Top: . Tolle Erklrungen, echt super. dann Intubation fr ne Studie. Tja, wer machts? Da sagt er: Wieso? Wir haben doch ne Ansthesistin hier und schaut mich an.
h, h? Ich hab so grinsen mssen, das ging gar nicht. Ich glaub, ich hab aus allen Poren nur noch gestrahlt. Das kam da erst so richtig an. Wow! Mute mir selbst auf der Heimfahrt mein dummes Grinsen verkneifen. Ich - Ansthesistin! Geil!
Hatte also echt Spass heute, war einfach nur toll und ich freu mich, jetzt WE zu haben, freu mich aber genauso, am Montag wieder arbeiten gehen zu drfen. 
Tolles Team, netter Chef, flache Hirarchie. So hab ich mir das gewnscht!

----------


## FM4

@Flausche: Toller Bericht! Das klingt ja wirklich spitze!  :Grinnnss!:  Wnsch dir weiterhin viel Spa und Erfolg bei den Schlagwagenschaffnern!!!

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Schlagwagenschaffnern!!!


Klingt irgendwie brutal.....  :Oh nee...: 

Ooooh, ich freu mich sooo fr Flausche! Ich wut schon, warum's mir da so gut gefallen hat.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Schlagwagenschaffner?
Das klingt wirklich bse, ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung Sandmnnchen  :Grinnnss!: .
Ja, mir gefllts bisher wirklich gut. Aber was anderes war ja kaum zu erwarten, ne Hhnchen?  :Grinnnss!: .
Gestern Abend waren Schatz und ich dann zur "Feier des Tages" "aus". Kann man sich ja mal leisten, ich arbeite ja jetzt schlielich  :Grinnnss!: .
Stelle gerade nur fest, dass so ein WE doch ganz schn kurz ist. 
Unter der Woche kommt man ja irgendwie zu nix, dabei waren es bei mir ja nur 2 Tage. Ich glaube, ich werde im Chaos versinken in den nchsten Wochen ...

Nchste Woche nochmal, dann mssten alle durch sein, oder? Oder gehts tatschlich noch bis kurz vor Weihnachten?

----------


## Jolinar

Also bernchste Woche sind auch noch einige dran. z.b. Nikolaus am 13./14. und irgend jemand war auch noch am 15.12. dran.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Also bernchste Woche sind auch noch einige dran. z.b. *Nikolaus* am 13./14. und irgend jemand war auch noch am 15.12. dran.


Ja, Nikolaustag ist am 06. Dezember. Aber Nik*i*laus ist auch nchste Woche dran, wenn ich nicht irre  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jolinar

ups, whrend ich den  Namen schrieb hatte ich auch tatschlich so meine Zweifel am "Niko", war aber ein wenig zu faul nochmal nachzuschauen...sorry Nikilaus

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Wollt ihr nen Bericht vom 2ten Tag?


Na klar! Schn zu lesen!!! Ich freue mich total mit Dir!

----------


## Marsella

NOCH 3 TAGE..... hmm...hab heute Farben zum Streichen der neuen Wohnung gekauft, war Lebensmittel einkaufen, hab gebgelt...gleich noch aufrumen & dann mit Freunden treffen. Ich mach seit Tagen so gut wie gar nichts und finde es auch noch gut & bin so entspannt wie lange nicht mehr... Dabei msste ich eigentlich die letzten Tage nochmal richtig powern. Die Luft ist einfach raus & im Moment ists mir tatschlich etwas egal... Sehr merkwrdig. 
Hoffentlich bereu ichs zum Schluss nicht. 
Bin nmlich ganz gro im "Htte-knnte-wrde-sollte"...

Naja, ich wurschtel dann mal weiter, wnsch Euch n schnes WE.

P.s. Sagt mal, musstet ihr die Epikrise auch per Hand schreiben? Hab bichen bammel, dass dann die Zeit nicht reicht...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hihi Marsella..... gib es zu, du hast bei mir Muschen gespielt  :Grinnnss!: .

Bei mir musste ja noch wenige Tage vor der Mndlichen der Khlschrank grndlichst geputzt werden sowie der Tiefkhler abgetaut werden. Mein Tafelsilber sah auch h nicht mehr schn aus. Also wurde das auch noch mit Silberputzi bearbeitet. Und ich fhlte mich dabei auch noch entspannt  :hmmm...: . Also, du siehst, alles ganz normal  :Grinnnss!: . Kein Grund zur Sorge!

Ich werde nie die Worte des Uroprfers im Vorgesprch vergessen (auf die Frage, ob er noch ne Literaturempfehlung fr uns htte): "Sie lesen GAR NIX MEHR! Gehen Sie raus, treffen Sie sich mal mit Freunden, lesen Sie ein nettes Buch, schlafen Sie viel, tun Sie sich was Gutes!" 

Das war doch mal ne klare Aussage  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Marsella

Haha, ok, das beruhigt mich!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
*merci*  :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

p.s. Du bringst mich auf ganz neue Ideen. Gefrierschrank abtauen!?  ::-angel:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Gardinen waschen war auch noch dran  :hmmm...: . Kchenschrnke mussten auch mal wieder nach Abgelaufenem durchforstet werden. Sofabezug und die Sitzkissen sowie alle Sofakissen mussten auch dran glauben und gewaschen werden. War ziemlich pervers...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moorhhnchen

Ihr drft gerne mal zu mir kommen....!  :bhh:

----------


## Tursiops truncatus

> Gestern treffen mit dem prfungsvorsitzenden.... wirkte alles ganz entspannt und nett. dann grenzte er die themen fr sein fachgebiet ein bisschen ein....ja das war nett, aber das davon die hlfte themen waren, von denen ich nicht einmal ansatzweise mehr als drei stze rausbringen wrde, dachte ich nicht...so wird das alles noch ein bisschen stressiger.
> und die typischen worte des internisten: ich schrnke nicht ein, wenn sie den herold knnen, schaffen sie das schon. na herzlichen dank. aaaah.


Hallo,
hatte das Gefhl, dass alle schon rtzinnen und rzte sind, aber es gibt doch einige, die diese Qual noch vor sich haben.  Also, am Montag ist es so weit.  Alles geht runter und rber, weil Herren Proffs von Inneren und vom Wahlfach nichts abgrenzen wollten. 
Hat jemand eigentlich nun die Erfahrung, wenn man eine Frage zu beantworten hat und absolut ber das Thema nichts oder nicht viel weiss, wie man die Antwort formulieren soll?  Soll man etwas daneben "antworten" oder besser sagen, dass man ber dieses Gebiet nicht weiss? Es kann doch so eine Situation vorkommen?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Als ich mit ner Patho-Frage nix anzufangen wusste, hab ich gesagt, dass ich da jetzt drauf kme.

Als ich in Innere total geschwommen bin und gar nicht mehr wusste, worauf er hinauswollte, hab ich gesagt, dass ich gerade auf dem Schlauch stehen wrde und nicht wsste, was er jetzt von mir hren wollte.

Besser als pures Schweigen allemal, denke ich.

----------


## Alvorada

> Hat jemand eigentlich nun die Erfahrung, wenn man eine Frage zu beantworten hat und absolut ber das Thema nichts oder nicht viel weiss, wie man die Antwort formulieren soll?  Soll man etwas daneben "antworten" oder besser sagen, dass man ber dieses Gebiet nicht weiss? Es kann doch so eine Situation vorkommen?


Naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass die Prfer die ausformulierte Frage vorlesen und dich dann abwartend angucken. Sondern es ist vielmehr ein Gesprch. Bei unserer Prfung wollten die Prfer schon leider meistens etwas bestimmtes hren - wenn man nicht drauf kommt, stupsen sie einen dann halt mit ein paar Nachfragen in die richtige Richtung. Aber die Situation, dass man gar nichts wei, kam bei uns nie vor. Stattdessen wussten wir oft eher nicht, was genau die Frage ist und das war vielmehr das Problem.  :hmmm...: 
Also lieber nochmal nachfragen, vielleicht ist es viel allgemeiner (und einfacher) gemeint als man denkt und man kann mit einem vagen Satz (der einem sogar ggf. selbstverstndlich vorkommen mag) die Frage perfekt beantworten. Ich habe zumindest zu oft den Fehler gemacht, zu sagen, dass ich es nicht wei, und als sie mir dann sagten, was die Antwort ist, dachte ich mir nur "h DAS wollten sie hren? tja DAS htte ich auch gewusst..."

----------


## Moonchen

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin zurck aus dem Urlaub und erstmal ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle die in der Zwischenzeit durch gekommen sind  ::-winky:  Bin stolz auf euch!!!

I

----------


## Marsella

Wo steckt eigentlich Captain K!? So langsam wirds glaub ich mal wieder Zeit fr einen seiner interessanten & amsanten Aufbau-alles-wird-gut-Posts....

Und was ist mit den Anderen, die es noch vor sich haben? akw, LMD, Niki!? Wo steckt ihr? Fhl mich hier alleine.... :Blush: 

Allen Arbeitenden und Ruhe-Genieenden einen schnen Sonntag.... ::-winky:

----------


## LMD

Guten Morgen,

es wurde nach mir gerufen? Bin noch da und lese jeden Tag ein bisschen im Forum rum....Nur nicht jeden Tag in Stimmung was zu schreiben ;). Die letzten Tage waren schon mal absolut motivationsfrei. Wenig geworden, aber absolut im Plan. Heute noch Schock und Notflle und dann steht noch einmal Neuro durchblttern und Ansthesie auffrischen im Plan und dann war es das. Mittwoch geht es los. Bin echt entspannt, kein Stress. Habe sogar gestern mal wieder 2 Stunden meine Playstation angeworfen...
Gestern Abend bei einer Freundin, die ihre "rztin" gefeiert hat vorbeigeschaut, heute mal auf den weihnachtsmarkt...alles easy sozusagen. Ich will einfach nicht mehr und meine Mitprflinge auch nicht....ich glaube, dass ist das Schicksal des extrem spten Termins, dass man dann "gelassener" rangeht. Und habe jetzt nicht die Megaerwartungen, was die Note angeh, zwar Wnsche, aber wenn es ein gerade so bestanden ist, dann kackt der Hund drauf.

@Tursiops truncatus
Hatte mit ner Freundin drber gesprochen und die hatte sich die strategie zurechtgelegt: 1. Frage anders forulieren lassen (wenn es nicht eindeutig ist) und dann tut mir leid, ich msste raten.

----------


## akw

Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaallooooooooooooooo  ich bin auch noch da...  sucher irgendwie jeden Tag immer lnger nach meiner Motivation.. ich habe einfach berhaupt keinen Bock mehr... es nervt alles... man hat das Gefhl nix mehr zu knnen.. liest 10mal das Gleiche  und hat es dabei aber schon wieder 10000 mal vergessen....

ich will einfach nur noch das es vorbei ist...  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Marsella

Schn, dass ihr doch noch da seid.... ::-winky: 
Ich glaube, uns gehts allen gleich, keiner hat mehr Lust & die Motivation versteckt sich ziemlich gut, dieses kleine Biest.
Aber nicht mehr lange, dann ists vorbei & dann kann die Vorweihnachtszeit & das Nichtstun ohne schlechtes Gewissen endlich kommen!!!! *juhuuuu*

Also, einfach noch ein paar wenige Tage durchhalten.  :Top: 

Denk an Euch!! Schn, dass es Euch gibt & Ihr noch mit mir leidet....Das machts irgendwie ertrglicher!!

----------


## FM4

> Schlagwagenschaffner?
> Das klingt wirklich bse, ich bevorzuge die Bezeichnung Sandmnnchen .


Wieso bse/brutal? Ich finde das triffts doch recht gut, wenn man so an den Abteilen vorbeiluft  :hmmm...:

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Wieso bse/brutal? Ich finde das triffts doch recht gut, wenn man so an den Abteilen vorbeiluft


Also ICH schlag niemanden!!!!!  :Grinnnss!: 


.... nur wenn er's verdient hat......  :bhh:

----------


## FM4

Uuuuuuuuuups, JETZT hab ich gemerkt dass ich mich vertippt hab.  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :dumdiddeldum...:   :bhh: 

SCHLAFWAGENSCHAFFNER

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Wer Freunde hat, braucht sich als WC-Ente keine Sorgen zu machen.

Untenstehendes hab ich gestern berreicht bekommen mit besten Wnschen zum bestandenen Examen  :Grinnnss!: . Und den geilen Signatr werd ich in Ehren halten!

Ich glaub, den Namen werd ich nie mehr los  ::-oopss:

----------


## Yugi Muto

na also ich bin auch noch da, liebe gemeinde

ich schaue regelmssig hier rein. nur hab ich gerade ein wenig mit doktorarbeit schreiben und mich auf meine stelle vorbereiten ordentlich zu tun. deshalb isses ein wenig rar.

hmm, motivation wird gesucht?
ich hab hier nen haufen motivation unterm bett zu sitzen. keine ahnung, wie die dahin gekommen ist. aber ich werd sie mal zu den besitzern scheuchen. damit klappts dann in den letzten runden. nur mut meine lieben baldjetztgleichrzte. es klappt. die karten sagen: jap, ihr werdets schaffen. und die ominse kugel, die hier rumkullert sagt es auch. also ran. attacke. und dann flutscht es.



hehe. die kraftwcente is geil. mensch da putzt du ja alles wech, was dir in den weg kommt, mamaente  :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hat sowas von "dran, drauf, drber"  :Grinnnss!: 

Hehe Yugi, auf der beiliegenden Karte stand was von "und allzeit Rohr frei!"  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

HUhu, Leute, ich melde mich auch mal wieder zurck. Ich war nochmal mit meiner Familie ne Woche in der Trkei und habe gefaulenzt...
ich wei, in etwas mehr als einer Woche ist es so weit und ich msste eigentlich lernen...aber ab morgen geht es wieder los.
Ich fhle mich auch echt unvorbereitet...aber ich suche ja auch schon seit Wochen nach meiner Motivation!

Tschacka! Wir restlichen 4 (?) schaffen es doch wohl auch noch!!!!

----------


## Marsella

Also, so langsam werd ich irgendwie doch ganz schn nervs...... :EEK!: 
Naja, diesen Tag noch alles nachlesen, was geht, Sachen packen & dann ist es auch schon so weit.... ::-oopss:  Auf der einen Seite wirds ganz schn Zeit, auf der anderen knnt ich auch noch gut und gerne 2-3 Wochen gebrauchen. Wahrscheinlich wrdes aber nichts ndern & ich wrd wieder nur faul rum sitzen... :Grinnnss!:  Also, los.... Bald ists Zeit fr die (hoffentlich) letzte Schlacht!!!

 :Beamen:

----------


## LMD

So noch 2 tage to go, bin soweit durch mit dem stoff und bltter noch ein bisschen rum und schau hier und da noch einmal rein, habe keine ahnung wie lange das noch funktioniert, aber im moment bin ich ganz ruhig, ich denke sptestens mittwoch frh wird mir bewusst, dass das letzte studentenstndlein geschlagen hat und ich 15 uhr in meine prfung gehe... aber bis dahin...wer wei.

also marsella, ich drck die daumen!!!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hach, ich komm grad von meinem Termin mit der Personalabteilung "meiner" Klinik. War eigentlich alles nur noch ne Formsache. Vertrag wird zugeschickt, alles gut. Und ich fange dann - wie gewnscht, juhuuuu! - am 16.01. an. Das heit, ich werde vorher noch ganz gemtlich Weihnachten feiern knnen, noch gemtlicher Silvester und Neujahr feiern mit meinem Herzblatt (wenn er dann endlich von der Arbeit nach Hause kommt), dann noch gemtlichere Tage mit ihm an der Ostsee verbringen, bevor es dann wieder nach Hause geht, um - na klar, gemtlich  :hmmm...:  - Pubertistinnengeburtstag zu feiern. Dann kann ich mich noch eine Woche seelisch und krperlich auf das Arbeitsleben vorbereiten.

Himmel, ich stell grad fest, dass mir das echt gefehlt hat, also das Arbeiten. Vom regelmigen Gehalt wollen wir mal gar nicht reden!

Ach ja, um Gehaltsstufen hab ich nicht gefeilscht. Ist mir irgendwie zu bld. Wenn wir mal ehrlich sind, wir knnen noch nix! Und da fnd ich es irgendwie reichlich unverschmt, direkt mit Forderungen zu kommen. Wir mssen uns unsere Brtchen echt erstmal "verdienen"  :hmmm...:   :Meine Meinung: .

Also Kinners, haut rein! ♪♪♪ Ein paarmal werdet ihr noch wach, heissa, dann ist Arztalltag! ♪ ♪ ♪

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Prolene 4-0

Hallo zusammen,
Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle frischgebackenen rzte.....
Ich werde im April daran sein. Ich hatte eine Frage zu der Medi-CD. 
Wie viele Examina habt ihr gekreuzt und ab welchem Jahr? Laut Medi-Learn sollte man GK3 auch mitkreuzen aber doch nicht von 2001 oder?

Danke

----------


## Tursiops truncatus

Es scheinen auch andere, ausser ich, total unmotiviert auf die letzten 2 Tage des Studiums zu warten.  Der Kopf ist total leer und alles, was man Anfang Oktober vor der schriftlichen noch im Kopf hatte, ist total weg und weg sind auch die Wissen, die man in den letzten Wochen noch dazu gelernt hat.  Es ist einfach totale Leere im Kopf.  Wenn ich heute eine Bilanz des Studiums ziehen msste, wrde nichts positives zusammenkommen.  Die Uni ist so arm, dass sie nicht einmal einen Vorbereitungsraum, eine Internetverbindung oder eine Bibliothek hat, sondern man muss die eigene Bcherei mitschleppen.  Zur Zeit habe ich nur einen Wunsch, die Prfung zu schaffen, egal wie schlecht, Hauptsache durch.  Und was sagt denn eigentlich eine Durchschnittsnote aus, wenn man weiss, dass in vielen Unis in der schriftlichen keine Eigenleistung gebracht wurde.

----------


## FM4

> Hallo zusammen,
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch an alle frischgebackenen rzte.....
> Ich werde im April daran sein. Ich hatte eine Frage zu der Medi-CD. 
> Wie viele Examina habt ihr gekreuzt und ab welchem Jahr? Laut Medi-Learn sollte man GK3 auch mitkreuzen aber doch nicht von 2001 oder?
> 
> Danke


Welcome! Schau mal, wir haben auch schon unseren eigenen Thread ->

http://www.medi-learn.de/foren/showthread.php?t=65877

----------


## Alvorada

> Himmel, ich stell grad fest, dass mir das echt gefehlt hat, also das Arbeiten.


Mir fehlen die Worte!  :hmmm...: 


An alle Leidenden diese Woche: haltet durch! Yugi hat hndeweise Motivation verteilt, die schnappt ihr euch jetzt und schaut noch mal ein paar Standardthemen an,  la Captain K. z.B.

Ansonsten: systematisch Taschen fr die beiden Tage vorbereiten, an Namensschild, Perso und Ladung denken, Patientenbericht vorbereiten, Kittel und/oder Blusen bgeln, und dann bleiben noch Khlschrank putzen, Gardinen waschen, Tee kochen, Badewanne, Meditieren oder andere feine Dinge...  :Grinnnss!:  Ihr schafft das, bald isses vorbei!

----------


## meeri

Ich drck allen, die diese Woche dran sind ganz fest die Daumen!!! Ihr schafft das!!! Ihr mt "nur" durchhalten!!!

----------


## Marsella

Puuuuuuh, der erste Tag ist vorbei..Manno mann, war das anstrengend. War unglaublich aufgeregt, hab meine eigene Stimme beim Reden zittern gehrt....Und irgendwie kams mir echt lang vor.....
Hatte nen alten lieben Opi  mit Rektum-Ca und Z.n. tiefer anteriorer Rektumresektion. Noch ein paar Begleiterkrankungen  la arterielle Hypertonie und Diabetes etc...
Waren aber insgesamt nur jeder ca 20 min beim Patienten, haben ihn da jeweils vorgestellt & mussten wirklich nur wenige Untersuchungstechniken zeigen (ich hatte die komplette Schulteruntersuchung und dann noch Herzspitzensto & Auskultation der Herzklappen)
Dann sind wir in ein separates Rumchen & jeder Prfer durfte sich noch 10 min lang Fragen ausdenken. Und dann wars vorbei. Ich dusche jetzt, esse, und werde ins Bett gehen.
Muss ich halt morgen ein bichen frher aufstehen, um noch was nachzulesen.

LMD, viel Glck fr morgen. Du wirst das rocken...Also, alles wird gut!!!

----------


## LMD

Hey Marsella, das hrt sich doch gut an!!!
Hatte gestern das letzte Lerntreffen und habe noch einmal neuro durchgeblttert und mir so gedacht...ohje, das konnte ich doch mal alles echt gut und jetzt? Doch egal, ich bin im moment ganz entspannt und habe alles vorbereitet, gehe jetzt noch duschen und bltter noch ein bisschen rum und um 13 uhr muss ich dann mal langsam richtig klinik. das wird alles und alles wird gut, einfach nur ruhe bewahren. 
also drcke dir die daumen fr den 2. tag.

lg lmd

----------


## Marsella

Vielen Dank, LMD...Du hast deine Daumen wohl wirklich gut gedrckt....
JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....ich bin FERTIG!!!!!! Hach, so ein geiles Gefhl... :hmmm...:  War am 2.Tag sogar noch aufgeregter als am 1., aber jetzt ist alles guuuuuuuuuut. :Grinnnss!: 

ich glaub, ich muss erst mal 2 Tage schlafen....und dann  :Party:   :Blauchlicht: 

Also, durchhalten, LMD und die Anderen natrlich auch. Noch ein ganz klitze kleines bichen, dann habt ihrs auch endlich geschafft und euch das Nichtstun sowas von verdient....  ::-winky:

----------


## Trianna

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Smilie:

----------


## akw

> Vielen Dank, LMD...Du hast deine Daumen wohl wirklich gut gedrckt....
> JUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU....ich bin FERTIG!!!!!! Hach, so ein geiles Gefhl... War am 2.Tag sogar noch aufgeregter als am 1., aber jetzt ist alles guuuuuuuuuut.
> 
> ich glaub, ich muss erst mal 2 Tage schlafen....und dann  
> 
> Also, durchhalten, LMD und die Anderen natrlich auch. Noch ein ganz klitze kleines bichen, dann habt ihrs auch endlich geschafft und euch das Nichtstun sowas von verdient....



Glchwunsch!!!  :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Glckwuuuuuunsch  :Party: 

Hihi, so langsam wird es hier wirklich wie den "10 kleinen Jgermeistern"  :hmmm...: : "Eine wurd examiniert, da warn's ned mehr zu viert"  ::-oopss:  (okay, ich seh's ein, der ist flach und hakt..... egal  :Grinnnss!: )

----------


## Marsella

Danke Euch!

War gestern soo kaputt, dass ich fast nur geschlafen hab, und nu bin ich schon wieder wach & wei gar nicht so recht, was ich machen soll...*hmm*  ::-dance: 

LMD, wie war der 1.Tag? Bin neugierig. Noch ein paar Stndchen, dann ists geschafft, also rock on.... :Knuddel:

----------


## nikilaus

Sind jetzt wirklich nur noch ich und afw brig???
Gruselig.....

----------


## Moonchen

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## akw

> Sind jetzt wirklich nur noch ich und afw brig???
> Gruselig.....


Ja ich glaube jetzt nur noch wir zwei Schfchen brig... und du bist ja sogar noch einen Tag frher fertig als ich.
Ich mach dann also nchsten Donnerstag fr alle hier das Licht aus!! 
Dann haben wir es ENDLICH alle geschafft!!!  ::-winky: 
Wrde die Zeit schon gern irgendwie nach vorne drehen.....

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Nix da, hier wird nicht einfach das Licht ausgemacht!  :dagegen:  

Erstmal wird ne Party geschmissen und DANN wird hier ein Schlsschen an unseren wunderbaren Thread gemacht.

Ich wurde brigens schon von einigen Mod-Kollegen angesprochen, wie toll unser Thread (und unsere Hammer-Community) doch sei. Kein Neid, keine Notendiskussionen, alles seeeehr harmonisch. In der Form sei das echt noch nie dagewesen. 

Da kam ja doch ein bichen Stolz auf  :Blush:

----------


## nikilaus

Obwohl ich bin schon seh rneidisch, dass ihr es alle schon hinter euch habt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Aber das ist Eu-Neid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Trianna

@Daisy

Ja, auch als (meist) stille Leserin der letzten 3 HE Threads muss ich sagen, dass es hier (bisher) am schnsten war und ich am meisten mitgefiebert und gefreut habe  :Smilie:

----------


## akw

> Nix da, hier wird nicht einfach das Licht ausgemacht!  
> 
> Erstmal wird ne Party geschmissen und DANN wird hier ein Schlsschen an unseren wunderbaren Thread gemacht.
> 
> Ich wurde brigens schon von einigen Mod-Kollegen angesprochen, wie toll unser Thread (und unsere Hammer-Community) doch sei. Kein Neid, keine Notendiskussionen, alles seeeehr harmonisch. In der Form sei das echt noch nie dagewesen. 
> 
> Da kam ja doch ein bichen Stolz auf



Ok, fr die Party lass ich die Lichter noch an  ::-dance:  :Party:     und dann darfste mit deinem Schlsschen kommen  :hmmm...: 

Fnd es auch sehr schade, wenn man sich auch hier noch gegenseitig stressen wrde!  Htte doch keiner was von....

----------


## LMD

Hallo, so Tag 2 von 3 ist jetzt rum und insgesamt sage ich, bestehen kein ding, note naja, und alles etwas durchwachsen...aber die details:
gestern vom vorsitzenden begrt mit den worten, dass er nur schwere patienten habe....kleiner scherz dachten wir, war aber keiner. 
hatte einen patienten mit peripankreatischem abszess, bei z.n. aktuer schwerer pankreatitis, bei chron. pankreatitis, bei alkoholabusus, zustzlich nikotinabusus, chron. gastritis, whrend aufenthalt auf its: schwere pneumonie mit pleuraergssen bds., tracheostoma anlage, alkoholentzugsdelir und hops, posteriorinfarkt rechts mit hemianopsie links, gonarthrose bds, und ne unspezifische angststrung.  ja....die aktuelle geschichte zog sich ber 2,5 monate und der bericht war echt eine herausforderung. hatte den patienten gestern 15 uhr, super kooperativ und eine amnesie fr einen groteil seiner erkrankungen, so war die anamnese kurz, die untersuchung auf die wesentlichsten sachen beschrnkt und in einer stunde konnte ich anfangen die reichlichen akten und op-berichte zu wlzen. war 5 min vorher fertig. im nachhinein kleinere fehler (tippfehler hauptschlich), aber sonst alles gut.
heute dann der patient, war leider als letzter dran. vorstellung war gut, nur mein mund war furchtbar trocken. der chirurg super lieb nur rings um pankreas und pankreatitis gefragt, warum, was und wie. war echt klasse. der neurologe sich natrlich auf infarkt und alkohol gestrzt. durfte hemianopsie untersuchung zeigen, frage nach infarkten, hatte mich um ne halbe stunde im lysezeitfenster vertan...naja und wusste nicht mehr die hufigste ursache aller embolien (also von meinen genannten). und kleinhirnschdigung mit untersuchung, da habe ich den khv vergessen. der internist war dafr heftig: pathophysiologie der resp. insuffizienz, der pneumonie, und therapie: da habe ich mich persnlich ziemlich abgekmpft und wusste auch mehrfach nicht weiter oder wo er hinwollte. und auch kleinere sachen, die mich rgern, davon war ich enttuscht...zu mal echt wenig klinisch. der ansthesist wieder super lieb, was machen sie bei tachykardie und hypotonie nach ct-gesttzter drainage-anlage. naja erzhlt, verdachtsdiagnosen geuert, dann auf pneumothorax mit hilfe gekommen (hatte ich nicht genannt), dann klinische zeichen des ganzen, was ist ein spannungspneu und wie kommt es zur tachykardie. das war wiederum echt okay. 
der internist war nicht fies und gar nix, nur war es wohl einfach nicht mein gebiet, dass er gefragt hat. zu mal ich innere wirklich fit bin und es ja auch die zukunft fr mich darstellt, aber damit war ich berfordert. 
bis auf innere bin ich absolut zufrieden mit meiner leistung. hoffe, dass das morgen in innere besser luft und es am ende ne 2 wird. mal schauen. 
na dann auf in den letzten tag.

edit: ich sollte nosokomiale pneumonie definieren: 2 tage nach aufnahme und bis 14 tage nach der entlassung war meine antwort: er meinte 4 tage nach aufnahme...h nein...aber man wiederspricht ja nicht in der prfung. -_-

----------


## Marsella

Ach so, LMD, du hast noch einen Tag vor dir und bist noch gar nicht fertig.... :Blush:  Gut, dann drck ich dir fr morgen einfach nochmal die Daumen.... :hmmm...: 
Klar gibt es oft Situationen in der Prfung, die nicht so angenehm sind oder in denen man subjektiv denkt, dass es jetzt nicht so 100%ig toll war. Das macht aber gar nichts. auch, wenn man mal Dinge nicht genau wei, ist das berhaupt nicht schlimm. Zum Schluss ist man besser als gedacht. Wie sagte einer meiner Prfer vor dem 2.Tag so schn: Versuchen Sie die nchsten Stunden zu genieen. Es wird die letzte Prfung Ihres Studiums sein....
 ::-dance:

----------


## akw

> Hallo, so Tag 2 von 3 ist jetzt rum und insgesamt sage ich, bestehen kein ding, note naja, und alles etwas durchwachsen...aber die details:
> ......edit: ich sollte nosokomiale pneumonie definieren: 2 tage nach aufnahme und bis 14 tage nach der entlassung war meine antwort: er meinte 4 tage nach aufnahme...h nein...aber man wiederspricht ja nicht in der prfung. -_-



Also wenn ich das so lese, dann wird mir schon ganz anders wenn ich da an nchste Woche denke.... :Hh?:

----------


## LMD

@akw 
mach dir keinen.kopf, hatte nur die alten kriterien im.kopf und.nicht die neuen, aber hey was soll's und insgesamt kann ich mich wirklich nicht beschweren, sie sind alle freundlich, nett und alles.kann man nicht wissen und bis auf innere habe ich mich gut geschlagen, denke ich.

@marsella 
danke.und herzlichen glckwunsch auch von mir!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Wie sagte einer meiner Prfer vor dem 2.Tag so schn: Versuchen Sie die nchsten Stunden zu genieen. Es wird die letzte Prfung Ihres Studiums sein....


Und damit hatte er so Recht: ich hatte heute meiner Feuerprobe oder das kalte Bad oder was auch immer in der Notaufnahme. Es ist alles anders als im PJ... es ist so ein riesiger Unterschied und nur weil das kleine Wort "rztin" an dem Namensschild hngt.
Ich bin jeden Abend nur noch wie erschlagen und heute hab ich das erste Mal mir gewnscht, doch wieder frs Examen lernen zu drfen..

Steffi-die-ein-dickeres-Fell-sich-stricken-wird.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Aber freut euch trotzdem 
und 
*HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH* 
und
geniesst tatschlich jede entscheidungslose Minute  :Top:

----------


## Alvorada

Huhu,
Marsella,herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und LMD, die Daumen sind fr morgen gedrckt. Fr dich, und meine beste Freundin, die morgen ebenfalls ihren zweiten Tag hat... Champagner inklusive Bechern steht schon neben der Tr  :hmmm...: 
Deine Erzhlung kann ich soooo nachvollziehen - bei mir wars vielmehr die Chirurgie und weniger Innere, aber es hab gerade am ersten Tag grere und kleinere Dinge sowohl seitens meiner Performance als auch seitens des Prfers, ber die ich mich sehr gergert habe. Aber: morgen ist ein neuer Tag! Zeig dich nochmal von deiner besten Seite!

----------


## LMD

danke alvorada,
bin jetzt eigentlich auch ganz gut wieder drauf, habe noch einmal ein bisschen rumgeblttert und denke auch morgen: neuer tag, neues hemd, neue krawatte, neues glck. wird alles gut!!!

----------


## Flauscheding

Moin,
ich bin im Moment leider ziemlich k.o, deshalb hab ich hier so einiges verpasst.
Aber trotzdem: Herzlichen Glckwunsch ihr neuen, frischgebackenen rzte!

Und die restlichen 2 (?) schaffen das genauso leicht, also auch euch nochmal im Endspurt: TOI TOI TOI! .

Und dann freu ich mich auf die Forumsparty!!!!  ::-dance:  ::-dance:  ::-dance:

----------


## antonia123

> Also wenn ich das so lese, dann wird mir schon ganz anders wenn ich da an nchste Woche denke....


keine panik. in den allerwenigsten prfungen werden berhaupt definitionen in dieser art (welche tage genau) gefragt. den meisten prfern htte wahrscheinlich gereicht wenn man sagt dass nosokomiale infektionen solche sind, die krankenhausassoziiert erworben werden und somit ein spezielles keimspektrum haben

----------


## LMD

> keine panik. in den allerwenigsten prfungen werden berhaupt definitionen in dieser art (welche tage genau) gefragt. den meisten prfern htte wahrscheinlich gereicht wenn man sagt dass nosokomiale infektionen solche sind, die krankenhausassoziiert erworben werden und somit ein spezielles keimspektrum haben


dito, ich denke, dass ich einfach nur einen.besonderen innere prfer habe, und er ne nicht ganz so.leicht zu knackende nuss. 

in 45 min geht es los. zum letzten mal aufgestanden als  student und dann ins bett als arzt. wenn nur endlich mal die bahn kommt.... 
danke frs daumen drcken.

----------


## Grbler

So, ich melde mich hier jetzt auch mal ab. War zwar eher der Typ Mitleser, hat mich aber dennoch als fester Ankerpunkt gut gesttzt in der heien Phase. Zeugnis, Approbation, Arzt- (Schler-)ausweis ist alles da, ab Mrz wird es ernst. Und bis dahin: Den Erfolg auch mal genieen. Soviel Zeit muss sein  :Grinnnss!:  !

Allen, die noch Prfung haben: Viel Erfolg, ihr packt das sicherlich, und man sieht sich immer zweimal  :Grinnnss!:  !

----------


## tfq94

> So, ich melde mich hier jetzt auch mal ab. War zwar eher der Typ Mitleser, hat mich aber dennoch als fester Ankerpunkt gut gesttzt in der heien Phase. Zeugnis, Approbation, Arzt- (Schler-)ausweis ist alles da, ab Mrz wird es ernst. Und bis dahin: Den Erfolg auch mal genieen. Soviel Zeit muss sein  !
> 
> Allen, die noch Prfung haben: Viel Erfolg, ihr packt das sicherlich, und man sieht sich immer zweimal  !


Hey, noch nicht abmelden!!! 
Muss doch noch was zu deinem Kommentar fragen :Grinnnss!: :
Heit das, es gibt also in alles Bundeslndern son hsslichen blauen "Schler- bzw. Arztausweis" aus Papier? 
Hatte mir irgendwie vorher eingebildet, dass sei ne schicke chipkarte, wasserdicht und so  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Man kann sie beantragen  :hmmm...:  ... zumindest in NRW!

----------


## Grbler

Ich meinte mit "abmelden" eher "aus dem Thread" abmelden  :hmmm...:  Auch wenn ich hier nicht mehr so viel poste, so schau ich hier doch regelmig rein.

In der Landesrztekammer Nordrhein (Stelle Dsseldorf), in der ich persnlich vorstellig war, hab ich nur den hsslichen Schlerausweis ausgehndigt bekommen. Auf Nachfrage bezglich Chipkarte war die Aussage der Sachbearbeiterin: Noch in Erprobung, aktuell nur fr Hausrzte/Kassenrzte. Aber der Schlerausweis ist ein ziemlicher Partybrller, immerhin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ah okay. Naja, hat ja schon was, dieses blaue Etwas  :Grinnnss!:  ... in der Tat ein Partybrller  :Party:

----------


## Flauscheding

WIe? Papier?
Mein Ausweis ist gestern angekommen *jippieh*, endlich!
Als Chipkarte, mit Bild, wasserdicht und aus Plastik. Gibts da echt Unterschiede?

Mein Wasser wird irgendwie auch von Tag zu Tag klter. Und Entscheidungen treffen mu man echt lernen, merke ich. Ich eier noch ein wenig rum, aber Chef meinte gestern zu mir, das ist ein Lernprozess. 
Ansonsten machts echt Spass, ich schiel heimlich immer wieder auf meinen Kliniksausweis, ob da echt rztin steht  :Grinnnss!: .
Also geniesst echt die freie Zeit. Auch wenn es sich altklug anhrt. Irgendwie dreht sich meine Welt im Moment ziemlich schnell ...

----------


## Feuerblick

In Hessen gibts schon automatisch die Chipkarte, in anderen Bundeslndern noch den "Schlerausweis" aus dickem Papier. Bin mal gespannt, ob ich mein Krtchen wieder abgeben muss, wenn ich wechsle oder ob ichs behalten darf...

----------


## LMD

Guten Morgen.

Gestern bin ich das erste Mal als Arzt ins Bett gegangen und was ist das fr ein geiles Gefhl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ja der 3. Tag war dann doch auch noch einmal heftig. Hatte als erstes den Ansthesisten: alles zu intubation, crush-ntubation, spinal-ansthesie, und ein notfall mit sht, war echt gut, habe mich gut durchgekmpft. dann der internist: ein ekg mit rsb und av-block 3, dann ein r-tx mit schmetterlingsdem bei hypertensiver krise. als fall eine junge frau nach abruptio in der gyn bekommt luftnot, klinische symptomatik sprach in richtung LE, er das aber gemerkt, dass ich da schnell drauf war und umgeschwenkt auf status asthmaticus (als erstmanifestation eines asthmas -_-), dann ganze therapie, bei der ich dann aufgeben musste, als er nach morphin-vernebler gefragt hat und irgenein medikament mit p als iv-medi, kannte ich auch nicht...hatte wieder bei ihm ein schlechts gefhl. der chirurg mit leber-tm dd und resektionsverfahren, alles runter gebetet, keine nachfragen, geil und der neurologe mit kopfschmerz, speziell migrne, war bei ihm der allerletzte, er wa dann etwas unaufmerksam glaube ich...hatte sachen gesagt, nach denen er noch einmal nachfragte und sie dann selber nannte, der internist ist mir dann aber mehrfach zur seite gesprungen und hat immer gesagt, dass ich die schon genannt habe. also alles gut. wurden mehr als 4 stunden geprft (durch lange einzelfragen des internisten und des neurologen). also waren erst nach 4,25h fertig mit verkndung. jo alle ne 2 und bei einer anderen und mir haben sie zwischen ner 1 und ner 2 berlegt und sich dann eben fr die 2 entscheiden, womit ich super zufrieden bin. und dann herzlich empfangen von freunden mit sekt.

war ein super geiler tag und jetzt muss es erstmal ankommen. aber alles toll und gut. und jetzt bcher wegbringen, wohnung aufrumen und heute abend direkt auf den medizinerball. 

danke an alle frs daumen drcken!!!! hat sich gelohnt.

----------


## Marsella

Juhuuuuu, LMD, *GLCKWUNSCH!!!!!!!!*

 :Top:   :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:   :Top:

----------


## Alvorada

Gratuliere, LMD!  ::-winky:

----------


## nikilaus

Noch 2 Tage, dann geht es endlich los! Aber ich bin auch jetzt langsam echt nervs....ahhhhhh!

----------


## akw

> Noch 2 Tage, dann geht es endlich los! Aber ich bin auch jetzt langsam echt nervs....ahhhhhh!


Dienstag geht es bei dir los?!?  Uiuiui... bei mir am Mittwoch...  grad bin ich in dem Stadium: ich wei nix mehr...geh da aber hin, damit ich es einfach hinter mir habe..egal wie!!!

----------


## nikilaus

Mir geht es genauso....das Gefhl, gerade berhaupt nichts zu wissen....
die Woche haben wir noch ein Protokoll von den Prflingen der letzten Woche erhalten und das hat mich nochmal in so einen Schockzustand versetzt, weil ich das Gefhl hatte, die Hlfte nicht beantworten zu knnen...
aber man muss sich immer sagen, dass sie einem ja dann auch Hilfestellungen geben werden!

Also Toi Toi Toi!!!!!

----------


## akw

Ach ja, die lieben Schockmomente! Kenne ich nur zu gut...sagen auch jeden Tag Hallo bei mir! 
Ich mag sie aber so langsam nicht mehr sehen....  ::-oopss: 

Drck dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen!!!  :Top:

----------


## nikilaus

Dir natrlich auch  :Grinnnss!:  Wir 2 letzten Kmpfer  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moonchen

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch LMD!

Und Durchhaltegre an akw und nikilaus, ihr werdet das auch noch ganz prima hinbekommen! Gut Ding will Weile haben ;)

Ich bin jetzt nachdem ich meine Approbation erhalten habe so langsam auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurckgekehrt.. Will ja gerne am 01. Mrz anfangen und hab bis jetzt 18 Bewerbungen weg und keine einzige wirklich positive Rckmeldung  :Nixweiss: 
Bin jetzt ja im Januar erstmal 6 Wochen weg und htte das vorher gerne in trockenen Tchern gehabt, aber wie es scheint wird das wohl nix...

Find es ganz schade dass der Thread bald geschlossen wird.. Knnen wir nicht einen eigenen Post-Hammerexamen Herbst 2011-Thread bekommen?  :bhh: 

Ganz liebe Gre an alle!
Moonchen

----------


## nikilaus

Hey Moonchen, in welcher Fachrihtung bewirbst du dich denn? 18 Bewerbungen ist ja fr unseren Beruf echt schon richtig viel.

Die Idee mit dem Post-HEX-Thread finde ich auch gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## antonia123

ich habe auch ca. 25 bewerbungen verschickt..aber nur, weil ich nicht so festgelegt war auf die stadt und mich in mehreren sehr beliebten stdten beworben habe  :hmmm...:  ich hab fast alle gleichzeitig losgeschickt um mal das angebot auszuloten

----------


## Moonchen

Hey,

ich bewerbe mich fr Pdiatrie, alles Initiativbewerbungen da quasi kaum Stellen ausgeschrieben sind. rtlich bin ich auch nicht so wirklich festgelegt, wrde nur gerne erstmal in eine grere Stadt wo ich zunchst die erste Zeit erstmal ohne Auto auskomme... Habe aber jetzt auch schon Bewerbungen in kleinere Stdte weg (ca. 13.000 Einwohner) und auch da keine positive Antwort.
Wobei ich auch kaum richtige Absagen bekomme (insgesamt glaube ich 5 oder so), die meisten melden sich entweder gar nicht oder schreiben dass zur Zeit nichts frei ist sie aber mal die Bewerbung behalten..

Naja, da heit es wohl durchhalten (aber davon kannst du ja zur Zeit ein Lied von singen ;) )

Liebe Gre!

----------


## Marsella

Hey ihr Lieben...
.....bin ja jetzt seit ein paar Tagen fertig... und irgendwie bin ich in meinem Leben noch nicht so ganz wieder angekommen.....Gammel so ein bichen rum und wei gar nicht so recht, was ich machen soll...*hmmm* wobei ich mich vermutlich um 10.000 Dinge kmmern msste....
und Weihnachten ist auch schon bald..Hab noch kein einziges Geschenk und nebenbei bemerkt auch kein Geld dafr, wenn ich die Approbation bezahlt habe.... :was ist das...?: 
Wo waren noch gleich der Sommer und der Herbst?!

Argh!

Den letzten Kriegern hier wnsch ich fr diese Woche alles Glck der Welt!!! Und dann seid auch ihr endlich fertig!!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## LMD

> Dienstag geht es bei dir los?!?  Uiuiui... bei mir am Mittwoch...  grad bin ich in dem Stadium: ich wei nix mehr...geh da aber hin, damit ich es einfach hinter mir habe..egal wie!!!


tolles stadium! der richtige zeitpunkt um aufzuhren. 

drcke euch die daumen.

ich gehe nach einem super anstrengenden, aber schnen feiermarathon heute erstmal die exma beantragen...bye bye uni.  :Frown:

----------


## nikilaus

So Leute, morgen geht es bei mir los...ich bin schon etwas nervs...aber vielleicht drcken mir ja die letzten Gespenster des Threads nochmal fr mich und akw (der dann bermorgen auc endlich loslegen darf) die Daumen...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Natrlich drcken wie die Daumen! Und weil ihr beiden die letzten aus diesem Thread seid, knnen wir unsere gesamte Drckkraft auf euch beide verschwenden! Wenn DAS nicht hilft, dann wei ich es nicht  :Top:

----------


## akw

> So Leute, morgen geht es bei mir los...ich bin schon etwas nervs...aber vielleicht drcken mir ja die letzten Gespenster des Threads nochmal fr mich und akw (der dann bermorgen auc endlich loslegen darf) die Daumen...


Ich drcke dir auf jeden Fall ganz arg doll die Daumen!!!!  Wir drfen uns nicht unterkriegen lassen...!!!! 

Ja und ich darf dann am Mittwoch auch endlich ran an den Speck!!!  ::-oopss: 

und brigens: akw ist weiblich  ::-angel:   :bhh:

----------


## akw

> Natrlich drcken wie die Daumen! Und weil ihr beiden die letzten aus diesem Thread seid, knnen wir unsere gesamte Drckkraft auf euch beide verschwenden! Wenn DAS nicht hilft, dann wei ich es nicht


Na dann MUSS das ja klappen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

:Blush:  Huuups, das werde ich mir wohl niemals merken, wer hier was ist  :Grinnnss!:  Es sei denn der Name sagt es direkt...hahahahaha!

----------


## Trianna

Also ich denke auch an euch beide  :Smilie:

----------


## akw

> Huuups, das werde ich mir wohl niemals merken, wer hier was ist  Es sei denn der Name sagt es direkt...hahahahaha!


Kein Ding... ist ja hier auch oft bissel schwierig zu "erkennen"    

Also ich denk an dich morgen!!  Ich glaub wenn mich nicht alles tuscht dann haben wir ja sogar auch das gleiche Wahlfach  :Top: 

Ich gebe dann hoffentlich am Donnerstag grnes Licht fr unsere fette Sause hier  :Party:  ::-stud:  ::-dance:  ::-winky:  :Party:  :dumdiddeldum...:  :Love:  ::-bee:  :Knuddel:  :bhh:  ::-stud:  ::-dance:  ::-winky:  :Love:  ::-oopss:  :Knuddel:  :Love:  :Party:  :Knuddel:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## akw

> Also ich denke auch an euch beide


Daaaaaaanke! Das ist nett :Top:

----------


## nikilaus

Danke auch von mir!!! Ich melde mich morgen abend!!!!

----------


## akw

Ja mach das! Bin gespannt! 

Schlaf nun gut  :schnarch...:

----------


## Alvorada

Huhu, ich drcke auch fest die Daumen. Niki du schaffst das!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ach ja, wir haben im Moment nix Anderes zu tun, als Daumen zu drcken  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

Meine Daumen sind festgedrckt :Top:  :Top: , auch wenn ich nicht glaube, dass du sie brauchst  :hmmm...: 

Ich wnsche dir ganz viel Erfolg, einen khlen Kopf und die ntige Gelassenheit bzw. Ruhe falls du mal tatschlich etwas nicht auf anhieb weit. Du packst das!!! :Jump:  :Rock:

----------


## Moonchen

Meine Daumen ben auch schon fr morgen!

----------


## Flauscheding

Selbstverstndlich drck ich auch ganz feste meine Daumen ... TOI TOI TOI

----------


## nikilaus

Danke euch!!!!!

----------


## meeri

Auch ich drcke natrlich ganz fest die Daumen!!!!!

----------


## LMD

Ich stelle mich auch in die Reihe der Menschen mit nur 8 Fingern und kurzzeitiger Daumen-Funktionslosigkeit!!!! Du machst das!!!!

----------


## Muriel

Daumen sind auch hier gedrckt  :Top:  
Und zum Thema Post-HEX-Thread: Nix da, gibbet nicht! Wir erwarten Euch selbstverstndlich im Assithread, jetzt wo Ihr endlich alle gro seid  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Marsella

Viel viel Glck!!! Ich warte auf Berichte,.... :Top: 

 :Knuddel:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*grummel* Ich whle mich hier durch den ganzen Mist, den ich meinem Arbeitgeber noch einreichen muss und oute mich hiermit mal als absolut Unwissende! Da steht da was von "Befreiungskarte der rzte" und dass ich die einreichen msste. h.... Gottseidank gibt es Suchmaschinen, und siehe da, die meinen den Antrag auf Befreiung von der Rentenversicherungspflicht. Dann steht da "berleitung KZVK". h....

Boah, das nervt mich alles dermaen. Und meine Approbationsurkunde lsst auch auf sich warten *grummel*.

----------


## antonia123

bei der landesrztekammer bei der ich mich anmelden muss wird direkt mit den anmeldeunterlagen auch dieser wisch mitgeschickt den man zur befreiung der rentenversicherung bzw anmeldung versorgungswerk braucht. evtl ist das bei dir auch so?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Habt ihr eigentlich alle was mit eurer Krankenkasse vereinbart? Ich entsinne mich, dass Flausche da irgendwas drber erzhlt hat. War irgendwas mit Kostenbernahme der selbst rezeptierten (hh, schlerausweisten) Medikamente. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps? Ich hab keine Lust, mich durch soooo viele Beitrge zu suchen  :bhh:

----------


## Brutus

So, dann haben ja wohl bald alle bestanden. Heute noch einmal Daumen gedrckt halten und dann Party!
Wie schon so oft gesagt: Alles Wird Gut!!!!!
Viel Spa beim Feiern!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und Leute, lasst euch sagen: Brutus hat Recht behalten  :Grinnnss!:  (also wenn er jetzt noch Gold, Myrrhe oder Weihrauch bei sich tragen wrde, wrd ich glatt Kaspar, Melchior oder Balthasar zu ihm sagen... ich mein, so als weiser Mann, ne  :hmmm...:  )

----------


## Sunflower

> Habt ihr eigentlich alle was mit eurer Krankenkasse vereinbart? Ich entsinne mich, dass Flausche da irgendwas drber erzhlt hat. War irgendwas mit Kostenbernahme der selbst rezeptierten (hh, schlerausweisten) Medikamente. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps? Ich hab keine Lust, mich durch soooo viele Beitrge zu suchen


Deine Unlust kann ich gut verstehen, denn ich habe vor einiger Zeit mich selbst dadurch gewhlt. 
Kurze Zusammenfassung: Nur die Barmer hat die Regelung, dass man sich Rezepte selbst ausstellen und dann einreichen kann. Die Abrechnung sieht folgendermaen aus: Kosten - 5 Euro Zuzahlung x 0,75 (kann auch 0,78 gewesen sein = erstatteter Betrag, d.h. man bekommt nicht die vollen Kosten zurck. 

Alle anderen Kassen (u.a. TKK, IKK, DAK) haben mir gesagt, dass es bei ihnen nicht geht, bzw. wenn nur so, dass ich dann voll auf das Kostenerstattungsprinzip umsteige, d.h. alle Rezpete etc. einreichen muss, bzw. selbst wenn ich beim Hausarzt war, msste ich mir das Rezept trotzdem selbst ausstellen.
Bei der Barmer gibt es halt diese "inoffizielle" Regelung (etwas schriftliches darber konnten sie mir nicht geben, aber bei meiner Schwgerin funktioniert es schon seit Jahren gut), d.h. man ist normal gesetztlich versichtert, Rezepte bekommt man normal vom Arzt, aber kann zustzlich noch eigene erstellte einreichen.

Puh, ich hoffe, dass ich das eingermassen verstndlich ausgedrckt habe. Im entsprechenden Thread wurde das noch ein wenig ausfhrlicher diskutiert (wenn mich mein Gedchnis nicht trg), aber ich habe gerade den Thread nicht auf Anhieb gefunden.
Hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ein herzliches Dankeschn! Dann hat sich das fr mich schon erledigt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Brutus

> Und Leute, lasst euch sagen: Brutus hat Recht behalten  (also wenn er jetzt noch Gold, Myrrhe oder Weihrauch bei sich tragen wrde, wrd ich glatt Kaspar, Melchior oder Balthasar zu ihm sagen... ich mein, so als weiser Mann, ne  )


In diesem Sinne:


Alles Gute bei den letzten Prfungen!

----------


## Brutus

> *grummel* Ich whle mich hier durch den ganzen Mist, den ich meinem Arbeitgeber noch einreichen muss und oute mich hiermit mal als absolut Unwissende! Da steht da was von "Befreiungskarte der rzte" und dass ich die einreichen msste. h.... Gottseidank gibt es Suchmaschinen, und siehe da, die meinen den Antrag auf Befreiung von der Rentenversicherungspflicht. Dann steht da "berleitung KZVK". h....
> Boah, das nervt mich alles dermaen. Und meine Approbationsurkunde lsst auch auf sich warten *grummel*.


Also, die Befreiung von der BFA macht eigentlich die rzteversorgung fr Dich. Wichtig: wenn ihr weniger als 5 Jahre / 60 Monate insgesamt in die BFA eingezahlt habt, knnt Ihr Euch das Geld auszahlen lassen. Am Besten mal mit der BFA telefonieren.
Die KZVK ist die kirchliche Zusatzversorgungskasse, quasi eine betriebliche Zusatzrente. Da zahlt der AG 4% (?) zustzlich fr Euch ein, die bieten aber auch z.B. noch eine Entgeldumwandlung an, die sich u.U. lohnen kann. Weiterhelfen knnen da die Personalsachbearbeiter oder die KZVK selbst. Die berleitung ist eigentlich nur fr die wichtig, die vorher in einem nicht kirchlichen Haus gearbeitet haben und ihre betriebliche Altersversorgung zur KZVK mitnehmen wollen. Die unterschiedlichen Zusatzversorgungskassen haben da Vereinbarungen, was und wann wohin mitgenommen werden kann...




> Habt ihr eigentlich alle was mit eurer Krankenkasse vereinbart? Ich entsinne mich, dass Flausche da irgendwas drber erzhlt hat. War irgendwas mit Kostenbernahme der selbst rezeptierten (hh, schlerausweisten) Medikamente. Habt ihr da irgendwelche Tipps? Ich hab keine Lust, mich durch soooo viele Beitrge zu suchen


Einfach nachfragen bei Deiner Kasse? Erstens msste es ja fr die Kasse auch sinnvoll sein, weil sie so Kosten einsparen knnen (HA-Besuch entfllt, etc...). Zweitens kann man ja auch mal andeuten, dass man sich halt sonst anderweitig umsieht.  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Und sorry frn Doppelpost.

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

> Und sorry frn Doppelpost.


Wenn man Weisen sogar allergieprovotzende Geschenke verzeiht...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Daumen mit drck!!!
Ich stecke schon so mitten im Arbeitsalltag, dass ich zwar immer ab und an mal mitlese, aber kaum zum posten komme. 

@brutus: Super! Vielen Dank dafr!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Super!!! Da bekomm ich heute Post von der Bezirksregierung, dass noch Unterlagen fehlen wrden und die Approbation noch nicht erteilt werden knnte. Hallo? Geht's noch? Dann drckt euch klar aus, verdammt nochmal. In euren tollen Checklisten steht DAS drin:

bei Verheirateten: die Heiratsurkunde oder ein Auszug aus dem fr die Ehe gefhrten Familienbuch; bei Lebenspartnern: aktuelle Besttigung der zustndigen Behrde ber den Partnerschaftsnamen, z.B. Lebenspartnerschaftsurkunde (jeweils amtlich beglaubigte Kopien)

Ich BIN NICHT VERHEIRATET, sondern geschieden. Also gilt obiger Passus nicht fr mich! Ich bin quasi wieder ledig, ihr Deppen!

Jetzt darf ich WIEDER zum Amt in der Innenstadt zockeln (welches natrlich am Dienstag geschlossen hat!) und wieder 10 Euronen latzen fr diesen Dreck, den ich eigentlich gar nicht bruchte laut eurer tollen Checkliste! 

Mann, Mann, Mann, wo ist die Wand, an die ich meinen Kopf shclagen kann? Ach ja, da isse ja --->  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand: 

Nachtrag: Und dann auch noch ne falsche Auskunft bekommen! Das Amt ist natrlich Mittwoch geschlossen, weswegen ich nun erst Donnerstag ttig werden kann. WENN ich da nicht vormittags nen Zahnarzttermin htte!  :kotzen: 
Also werd ich morgens ganz frh zum Amt flitzen, dann mit heraushngender Zunge zum Zahnarzt wetzen, um dann wie Daniel Dsentrieb zur Bezirksregierung zu fahren, damit ich das da persnlich abgeben kann!  :Wand:

----------


## nikilaus

Hallo Leute, 
der erste Tag ist endlich vorbei und es war echt anstrengend! Wie schnell 5 Std verfliegen knnen! Das Bcherschleppen htte ich mir auch mal schn sparen knnen!!!
Und nun zum Wichtigen: Die Prfung war alles in allem echt ok, der Anfang lief super, aber das Ende hat sich leider etwas zh hingezogen.

Meine Themen:

Chirurgie:
- Parksinon-Zeichen (weil meine Patientin Parkinson hatte...wollte baer nur grob Rigor, Tremor, Akinesie hren)
- Komplette Knieuntersuchung mit Neutral-Null, Meniskuszeichen, Kreuzbandzeichen

Innere:
- Patient mit Ikterus: Es gibt pr-, intra- oder posthepatischen Ikterus), Differentialdiagnosen, Anamnese (Schmerzen, kolikartig, postprandial), Labor (Hb, Bili, Cholestaseparameter), Bildgebung (Sono, ERCP, Endosono, CT, MRCP), wo sind die Tumoren im Pankreas am hufigsten?
- Komplette Bauchuntersuchung mit Inspektion, Auskultation, Perkussion, Palpation 
- Hypothyreose: Wie sieht das Labor aus? Weitere Diagnostik? (Untersuchung, Sono, Szinti & Biopsie bei Karzinomverdacht, TPO-Ak bei V.a. Hashimoto)

Gynkologie:
- Wann wrde man evtl. sekundre Sectio machen(Patientin hatte Z.n. Sectio)? Hoher Geradstand, Missverhltnis, Querlage. Und wie kann man das untersuchen? Vaginale Tastuntersuchung: Bei hohem Geradstand steht Pfeilnaht gerade, bei Querlage tastet man kleine Teile, Missverhltnis mit Zangemeister-Handgriff. Leopoldsche Handgriffe: Was kann man mit welchem untersuchen und vorfhren.
- Wo und wie fhrt man Trokare bei LSK ein? 1 im Bauchnabel 2 oder drei im UB (rechts, links und evtl. mittig). Was machen die Gynkologen in dem Haus anders als die Chirurgen? hhh, keine Ahnung, bei den Chirurgen war ich nie dabei....anscheinend ist es bei den Chirurgen eine offene (unter Sicht) und bei den Gynkologen eine geschlossene LSK (nicht unter Sicht). Wann wrde man aber eher eine offene machen? Ich habe irgendwas von engen Verhltnissen erzhlt, schlanken Patienten, wenn man Angst hat, was zu verletzten....er wollte auf Adhsionen hinaus...darauf bin ich aber erst sehr spt gekommen.
- Frher hat man zur Sectio ne Lngslaparotomie gemacht (meine Patientin hatte eine Lngslaparotomie-Narbe), was macht man heute? Pfannenstiel-Schnitt! Und wie erffnet man den Uterus? Quer!
- Was ist die Gefahr, wenn man nach Sectio spontan entbindet? Uterusruptur! 
- Wie hoch ist das Risiko? Anscheinend unter 1% (ich habe keine Ahnung von Prozenten)
- Und wenn der Uterus lngs erffnet wurde? Anscheinend 6%
- Wann wrde man evtl. heutzutage den Uterus lngs erffnen? Bei engen Verhltnissen, groem Kind, Zwillingen, ich nannte dann noch die siamesischen Zwillinge, weil er unbedingt noch auf irgendetwas hinaus wollte (da hat der ganze Raum gelacht)...er wollte aber auf Frhgeburten hinaus.....man braucht wohl mehr Platz, weil der Uterus noch nicht so gedehnt ist und die Uteruswand dadurch noch sehr starr!

Gesundheitskonomie: 
- Qualittsmanagement: Wie luft das ab? Aufgabe der Fhrungskrfte, Analyse der aktuellen Qualitt, Pla, um es besser zu machen, Umsetzung
- Fehlermanagement: Sollte nicht geahndet werden, damit die Leute es auch melden und sollte der Verbesserung und Fehleranalyse dienen, gibt online-Portale, wo man es anonym melden kann
- Eine Patientin will wissen, ob sie eine Arthroskopie machen soll. Was sagen Sie ihr? Er wollte irgendwie auch Studien hinaus, dass ich da nachschauen soll, wie oft es zur Symptomverbesserung fhrt etc....ich wusste leider garnicht, worauf er hinaus wollte und habe einfach irgendwas erzhlt, bis er aufgegeben hat....

----------


## akw

@Nikilaus: Hrt sich ja im groen und ganzen recht gut an. 
Ok zu Gko kann ich mal rein gar nix sagen... aber der Rest ist doch ganz gut bei dir gelaufen....

Hoffe das mein erster Tag mogen auch gut ber die Bhne geht... So langsam aber sicher kommt die riesen Nervositt!!! :Oh nee...:

----------


## nikilaus

Ja, ich war gestern auch mega nervs....fr morgen bin ich glaube ich etwas entspannter....
Chirurgie und Innere lief bei mir echt super...da hatte ich ja auch echt mal einfache Dinge....aber als er in Gyn mit der LSK die ganze Zeit rumgefragt hat...puuuh! Ich wusste einfach nicht, was er hren will!
Aber ich hoffe bei dir luft es morgen auch gut!

----------


## akw

Danke, das hoffe ich auch so sehr...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Na, das hrt sich doch alles gar nicht so schlecht an  :hmmm...: . Ich sehe es in der von Yugi Moto gemopsten Kristallkugel, dass wir ab morgen (jaha, und auch ab bermorgen!) zwei weitere rzte in unserer Riege haben  ::-winky:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

*An die letzten beiden HEX-ler: TOITOITOI!!*

Ich bin im Innere-Alltag angekommen und nur noch mde..... Wo ist egtl das Jahr 2011 mit all den verschiedenen Jahreszeiten geblieben? Ich kenn nur Regen und Sturm und Kopfweh vom Denken..

----------


## Flauscheding

Huhu,
ihr Nachzgler: Morgen nochmal, dann isses geschafft! Ich drck morgen nochmal feste die Duamen.

Bzgl Krankenkasse: ich hab mit der Barmer vereinbart, dass ich die Rezepte einreiche und abzgl. den Rezeptgebhren (also 5€) ALLES erstattet bekomme und nicht nur 75 oder 78%. Ich habe explizit gefragt und es wird der volle Beitrag erstattet. Also sprecht mit der Kasse. Ging bei mir problemlos.

----------


## akw

NEIN morgen UND Donnerstag Daumen drcken!!!  Hab noch beide Tage vor mir!!!!  :kotzen: 

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte!!

----------


## nikilaus

Ich drcke bis Donnerstag abend fr dich durch! Morgen habe ich ja die Hnde frei in der Prfung!!!

----------


## akw

Danke, dann kann ja nix schiefgehen.... und bitte ab und zu wenn du grad net dran bist einen Geistesblitz rberschicken ::-winky:

----------


## nikilaus

Mach ich gerne  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## akw

Suuuper!!  :Top:

----------


## Flauscheding

Oh sorry AKW ... ich bin irgendwie voll im Arbeits"stress"  und nicht mehr richtig aufnahmefhig. Natrlich drck ich bis Donnerstag die Daumen  :hmmm...:

----------


## akw

Will nur nich als letztes Schfchen hier vergessen werden.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Blauer Engel

* Niki: Du schaffst das!!!**

AKW: Du schaffst das!!!

Ich drck euch die Daumen!!! Hier wird niemand vergessen, ob er nun postet oder still mitliest!!!

VIEL ERFOLG*

----------


## nikilaus

Hey akw,
wie hast du geschlafen?
Gestern Nacht hatte ich ja wirklich nicht so gut geschlafen...konnte nicht einschlafen und so. Dafr habe ich diese Nacht komplett durchgeschlafen! Vermutlich auch, weil ich so erschpft war von gestern! Ich wnsche dir fr heute ganz viel Erfolg und morgen Abend darfst du dann endlich auch richtig feiern (und ich heute).

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*schon mal langsam Pompons bastelt und anfngt, die ganzen Luftpaplongs aufzublasen, die Girlanden aufzuhngen, die Getrnke (alkoholische!!!) aufzufllen, Hppchen zu produzieren*

Kinners, bald ist *P A R T Y Z E I T!!!*

----------


## LMD

Ich spring Daisy mal schnell beiseite, habe die ganze Nacht in der Kche gestanden und schon einmal die Hppchen vorbereitet, die bowle muss ich leider noch einmal machen...habe sie aus Versehen ausgetrunken....

----------


## nikilaus

Hihi, ich bin so aufgeregt, bald ist es vorbei!!!!!

----------


## Alvorada

TOI TOI TOI

Haut rein, ihr beiden!

----------


## Marsella

> *schon mal langsam Pompons bastelt und anfngt, die ganzen Luftpaplongs aufzublasen, die Girlanden aufzuhngen, die Getrnke (alkoholische!!!) aufzufllen, Hppchen zu produzieren*
> 
> Kinners, bald ist *P A R T Y Z E I T!!!*




Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...... :Top:  :Top:  :Top: 

 :Party:

----------


## akw

Haaaaaaaaaallo,

so da bin ich wieder!! 

Der erste Tag ist rum! 

Nun meine Prfung in Kurzform:

Patientin mit Ovarial Ca
Komplette Anamnese und Kperliche Untersuchung gemacht (sofern mglich postoperativ)

Der Gynkologe wollte erstmal generell was zum OvarialCa wissen...tiologie, Symptome...das OP Verfahren...Chemotherapie... Pille..was fr Arten gibt es und wie sie wirken...

InnereMensch: stellen sie sich vor Patientin hat postoperativ Luftnot: was machen sie?! DDs, hab dann erzhlt was ich mit der Patientin machen wrde.... musste dann noch das Herz und die Lunge komplett vor seinen Augen untersuchen.

Chirurg: Erstmal Wunde am Bauch anschauen...mediane Laparatomie...was noch alles so Luftnot machen knnte postoperativ... dann hatte die Dame noch mehrere Drainagen. Da wollte er dann hren wo der Unterschied zwischen diesen ist und wann man welche benutzt....Pleurerguss...wie man Pleurapunktion durchfhrt...

Neuropathologe: Histologische Unterteilung von Ovarialtumoren....tiologie...

Soooo das wars dann auch schon... eigentlich kein schlechter Tag heute...waren alle sehr nett...haben auch weitergeholfen... und haben immer versucht einen auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen  :Grinnnss!: 

Hoffe, das sie ihre gute Laune bis morgen nicht noch verlieren! 

Nikilaus!!  Wie war es bei dir??!   ::-stud:

----------


## Sunflower

Der ist krftig am feiern!! (zumindest gehe ich stark davon aus  :hmmm...:   )

@akw: wnsche dir morgen einen mindestens eben so guten Tag wie heute!

----------


## nikilaus

Hey Sunflower, ich bin brigens auch eine SIE  :Grinnnss!: 
Ich bin nur froh, dass es rum ist. Heute lief es ehrlich gesagt etwas schlechter! Man hatte das Gefhl, dass ich und ne andere Geprfte eher die Schweren Fragen bekommen, weil wir gestern etwas besser waren, um uns vielleicht auf ne bessere Note zu prfen...ich habe zum Beispiel vom Chirurgen ein CT Schdel und ein CT Abdomen bekommen, er hat in den anderen Prfungsgruppen und auch bei meinen anderen Mitgeprften immer nur 1 Rntgen Bild einer Fraktur gezeigt (Medianer Schenkelhals, Colles, Weber oder subkapitale Humerusfraktur). Un dich bekomme zwei CT-Bilder?

Fair war das auf jeden Fall nicht,......aber jetzt ist es vorbei und es ist auch alles egal...hauptsache es ist rum!!!!


AKW: Ich wnsche dir soooooooo viel Glck fr morgen!!! Aber wenn es heute gut lief, ist morgen ja schon geritzt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sunflower

::-dance: Herzlichen Glckwunsch lieb*e*  :hmmm...:  nikilaus!!!  :Top: 
Ich hoffe, dass du dich jetzt erstmal gut erholen und 'ne Runde Feiern kannst!!

@akw: die Daumen sind weiterhin gedrckt. Du packst das allemal!

----------


## Alvorada

AKW, wir denken an Dich!

----------


## Marsella

Meine Daumen sind auch gedrckt..... :Top: 

Finds ganz schn schade, dass DER Thread bald geschlossen wird...Hmmm. Ich kenne den Groteil von Euch nicht persnlich und trotzdem hat es echt immer richtig gut getan mit euch zu schreiben und ein bichen zu erzhlen!!!
Wenn ich da an die Zeit vor dem Schriftlichen denke...mann mann mann... :hmmm...:  Also, DANKE an alle. Ohne Euch wrs einfach nicht das gewesen, was es war...Ui, welch Logik... :Grinnnss!: 

Und jetzt: Prepare to party!!!  ::-winky:

----------


## Alvorada

Finds auch ganz schn creepy, dass es "das hier" in Krze nicht mehr geben kann. Und da ich erst in ein paar Monaten anfangen werde zu arbeiten, fhle ich mich irgendwie dem Assi-Thread gar nicht richtig zugehrig...  ::-oopss:

----------


## LMD

moin, herzlichen glckwunsch nikilaus!!!!!
so neue bowle ist fertig und der kater gestern abend hat mich davon abgehalten sie wieder auszutrinken. wie oft ich die letzten tage einen ausgeben "musste" bzw. anstoen und mich umarmen lassen durfte...da merkt man erstmal wie viele sich darber freuen, dass es vorbei ist. 
auer das arbeitsamt. die ganzen mter, die ich seit montag ablaufe waren wirklich super lieb, freundlich, alle fragen beantwortet und wichtige hinweise gegeben und dann kommt man ins job-center und meldet sich fr 1,5 monate dort an und wird erstmal angepbelt. -_- dann soll ich in ein bewerbertraining...da war es dann aus: habe mich lauthals mit der guten dame gestritten, warum ich da hin soll, weil ich ja einen job habe, nur leider bis jetzt nur eine mndliche zusage, die aber seit august, also gehe ich davon aus, dass das klar geht. habe bis heute nix gegenteiliges gehrt. ob ich einen arbeitsvertrag vorlegen knne... nein noch nicht, weil die lieben menschen in der klinik erst die approbation sehen wollen. Warum haben sie die noch nicht? weil ich erst freitag prfung hatte und das ein verwaltungsakt ist, und auch wenn in der landesdirektion schneller gearbeitet wird als bei Ihnen, dauert das eine woche. 
ganz furchtbar. zumindest jetzt ist erst einmal alles geklrt, heute noch antrge abgeben und dann bin ich mit dem wichtigsten durch.

und jetzt schmei ich ne runde pltzchen, riecht nmlich extrem in meiner wohnung nach zimt, pfeffernssen und kokosmakronen.  :Smilie:

----------


## meeri

Ich will auch Pltzchen!!!! Lecker!!!! 

HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH AN ALLE FERTIG GEWORDENEN!!! Also eigentlich jetzt an alle, oder?

Noch mal eine blde Frage: Warum meldet Ihr Euch beim Arbeitsamt? Also Hartz IV wrde ich sowieso nicht bekommen (arbeitender Ehemann), aber sollte ich mich trotzdem beim Arbeitsamt melden?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Akw fehlt noch  :hmmm...:

----------


## meeri

Achso, ich dachte es wre heute der letzte Tag.....

----------


## akw

Bestanden! ! ! !

----------


## mec59

Glhstrumpf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Herzlichen

----------


## nikilaus

Juhuuuu akw!!!! Last, but not least! Ich gratuliere dir!!!!!! Feier schn!!!!
Ich habe heute schon meine Approbation direkt geholt...uiuiuiuiui!

----------


## Sunflower

Herzlichen Glckwunsch akw!! :Party:  :Top:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Herzlichen Glckwunsch! Juhu, damit sind wir alle durch! 

Und du hast die Approbationsurkunde direkt ABGEHOLT, nikilaus??? Das GEHT? Krasse Sache! Ich htt meine auch schon gerne  :grrrr....:

----------


## Trianna

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an die beiden letzten : ))

----------


## nikilaus

Ja das mit der Approbation geht, weil ich direkt das Zeugnis beim LPA abgeholt habe und damit zur Bezirksregierung gegangen bin...es hat dann 20 Euro extra gekostet, dass ich die direkt mitnehmen durfte! Und das geht auch nur, wenn man seinen Arbeitsvertrag vorlegen kann....ich fange ja am 1.1. schon an!

----------


## Marsella

GLCKWUNSCH!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ah okay.... das hat ja bei mir noch bissl Zeit. Um genau zu sein, 14 Tage  :bhh:

----------


## Flauscheding

Jippieh!!! Alle durch! Herzlichen Glckwunsch AKW, du Nachzgler!!
Feier schn!

Ich hab gerade gesehen, dass mein erstes Gehalt auf dem Konto ist. Komisches Gefhl! Dachte erst: "Wow, bin voll reich" und nachdem ich ewig drber nachgegrbelt hatte, was ich mir alles kaufen mchte, denk ich jetzt: "ach nee"... Ich glaub, das mu erstmal ankommen, dass das jetzt jeden Monat so sein wird *hehe*.

----------


## akw

So, jetzt noch mal ausfhrlicher.... 

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeendlich ist es vorbei!! Also der zweite Tag war meiner Meinung nach anstrengender als der erste!!! 
Aber ich bin soo verdammt froh, das der Horror endlich ein glckliches Ende hat  :Meine Meinung: 

Also ihr Lieben.....jetzt kann auch hier endlich richtig gefeiert werden  :Party: 

Man, ich kann es noch gar nicht richtig fassen... Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahnsinn!!!!!!!  ::-stud: 



Boah ich will auch meine Approbation schneller bekommen...fange auch am 1.1. an... aber jetzt kann ja erst das LPA mein Zeugnis machen...dann das Ding abholen und dann zur Bezreg damit.... Das muss bis Dienstag klappen... dann ziehe ich weg...
Es wird echt net langweilig....

----------


## LMD

> Noch mal eine blde Frage: Warum meldet Ihr Euch beim Arbeitsamt? Also Hartz IV wrde ich sowieso nicht bekommen (arbeitender Ehemann), aber sollte ich mich trotzdem beim Arbeitsamt melden?


zuerst: Gratuliere akw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@meeri
*pltzchen rberreich*- die sind lecker, wurden heute schon von einem gremium bewertet....sehr gut  :Smilie: 

Ich melde mich beim Amt, weil meine Freundin noch studiert und auch wenig Kohle hat, meine Eltern sagen, wenns nicht sein muss und mir das zu steht auch nicht unbedingt einspringen wollen. Ich habe keinen nebenjob mehr und schlielich laufen meine kosten weiter und ich bekomme erst ende februar ersten lohn (arbeitsbeginn 1.2.). du musst also nicht, aber fr mich ist einfach der finanzielle aspekt wichtig. wird so schon eng, aber im februar werden mir meine eltern noch einmal helfen. ist zwar ziemlich nervig den ganzen kram auszufllen und offen zu legen, aber warum nicht?

----------


## Alvorada

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, AKW! 

Du bist ja sozusagen der krnende Abschluss des Ganzen... 
Wenn niemand meckert, wie lange darf man denn jetzt hier weiterschreiben...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hehe, ich bin dafr, dass wir hier nchste Woche ne Party feiern  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  .... und mal ehrlich, solange wir nicht alle in Lohn und Brot stehen, knnen wir doch hier weiterschreiben  :Grinnnss!: . NOCH sind wir nicht alle Assistenten  :bhh:

----------


## Moonchen

Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch an unsere "Nachzgler"!!!!!!!  :Smilie:  Ich bin so stolz auf uns!  :Smilie: 
Wann steigt die Party!?
Ich bin ja auch dafr dass der Thread erstmal noch erhalten bleibt, auch wenn ich jetzt ab 31.12. erstmal fr 6 Wochen weg bin! Wer von euch ist denn noch dabei im Club der Arbeitssuchenden?

Ganz liebe Gre
Moonchen

----------


## Maja85

Huhu!

Ich bin wieder daaaaa! Ein Traumurlaub, wirklich ganz toll, ich wollte gar nicht mehr nach Hause. Ich hab's natrlich noch nicht geschafft, alles durchzulesen, aber hoffe, dass bei allen alles gut gelaufen ist? Herzlichen Glckwunsch, Niki und AKW, ihr musstet sooo lange aushalten!

Herzlichen Glckwunsch an uns alle!!!! Juhuuuu  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## tfq94

> Ganz herzlichen Glckwunsch an unsere "Nachzgler"!!!!!!!  Ich bin so stolz auf uns! 
> Wann steigt die Party!?
> Ich bin ja auch dafr dass der Thread erstmal noch erhalten bleibt, auch wenn ich jetzt ab 31.12. erstmal fr 6 Wochen weg bin! Wer von euch ist denn noch dabei im Club der Arbeitssuchenden?
> 
> Ganz liebe Gre
> Moonchen


Ich bin auch noch um Club der Suchenden  :grrrr....:  will aber auch erst ab Mrz anfangen, da vorher noch die Diss. fertig werden muss, und ganz wichtig: ich brauche so dringend endlich urlaub!  :dumdiddeldum...: 
Wo bist du denn hin fr 6 Wo.? *neidisch guck*

und: Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir an die "letzten" Frischgebackenen!!!! Krass, dass ihr schon am 1.1. anfangt! Stimmt also, dass die letzten die ersten sein werden  :Woow:

----------


## Moonchen

Puuuhh, dann bin ich ja nicht ganz allein bei der Stellensuche  :Keks: 
Ich hatte auch gehofft am 1. Mrz anfangen zu knnen, aber ich glaube mittlerweile dass das nichts mehr wird..
Ich fliege 6 Wochen nach Kenia und mache da einen Freiwilligendienst - war bzw. ist jetzt ja so die letzte Mglichkeit bevor man richtig im Berufsleben steht...

----------


## akw

Daaaaaaaanke fr die Glckwnsche!!!!  Haben wir alle super gemacht!!  ::-dance:  Haben wir ja vor nem halben Jahr nicht zu glauben gewagt  :Woow: 

Ja ist zwar nicht lange Zeit zum erholen... aber ich konnte das Job Angebot einfach nicht ausschlagen...
Htte auch gern noch paar Tage lnger frei gehabt... aber nun gut. Ist jetzt einfach so! Dafr klappt es dann hoffentlich mit nen schnen Urlaub im Sommer... wenn dann auch das ntige Kleingeld vorhanden ist, umso besser  :bhh:  
Muss jetzt nur noch schnell die Approbation fertig gemacht werden von den netten Leuten in der Bezreg!! 

Och von mir aus knnen wir hier auch gern noch bissel weiter schreiben  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

So, muss Kisten packen.. .ziehe am Dienstag um  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich hab den Titel mal an unsere Bedrfnisse angepasst  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## akw

:Top:  :Top:

----------


## Moonchen

"Zwischenwelten" gefllt mir  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Klingt irgendwie spirituell  :hmmm...:

----------


## Moonchen

Oder nach einem Science-Fiction Roman

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Zwischenwelten...  :Big Grin: 
Mich hat man jetzt eine Woche als Internistische Assi eine Woche in die Radio zum Thorax-befunden gepackt. Ich bin in Zwischenwelten... Bin zwar Assi, aber n Woche Mi hab ich schon wieder ne mndliche Prfung..
HallooooOOO?? Und wie ankonditioniert stellt sich Herzrasen ein.
 :Google:

----------


## Maja85

Wow, Steffi, deine Einarbeitung klingt aber ziemlich gut mit der Rotiererei. Oder ist es etwas viel des Guten? Wofr gibt's den die mndliche Prfung? Frs Thoraxbefunden?
Noch 2 Wochen Freiheit. Huuuiiiii  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LMD

> Zwischenwelten... 
> Mich hat man jetzt eine Woche als Internistische Assi eine Woche in die Radio zum Thorax-befunden gepackt. Ich bin in Zwischenwelten... Bin zwar Assi, aber n Woche Mi hab ich schon wieder ne mndliche Prfung..
> HallooooOOO?? Und wie ankonditioniert stellt sich Herzrasen ein.


irgendwie finde ich das geil....
heute hat sich endlich meine chefin auf mein "hallo, habe bestanden, kann also im februar anfangen" gemeldet. aber super lieb und sie will mich nchste woche noch einmal sehen und dann wird das alles ausgehandelt...yipiieh!!!! ich freue mich so aufs arbeiten.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ja!! Absolut positiv. Also so richtig Einarbeitungszeit und berall werd ich vorgestellt.. 
Ich denke die Prfung wird auch nicht wild.., aber ich hatte irgendwie gedacht, das hrt jetzt erstmal auf! 
 :hmmm...: 
Und heute hab ich mir sagen lassen: Alles schn und gut Ihre Beschreibung: Aber TRAUEN Sie sich auch, dem Kind einen Namen zu geben.

Und jeden Tag neu lern ich jetzt also rztin zu sein und zu sagen "so und so wirds gemacht".
Anstrengend bleibt es. Aber ich gehe jeden Tag gerne hin  :Love:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Wei hier vielleicht irgendjemand schon, wie das mit der Rntgenfachkunde so luft?
Sollen wir das nicht auch alle zusammenmachen??  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ohje, ich such unseren Thread uns wunder mich, dass er weg ist.
Ich hab 5 min. gebraucht, ums zu checken  :Grinnnss!: .

Heute frh mit Kopf- und Halsweh aufgewacht. Na prima, pnktlich zum WE. Dabei dacht ich noch, ich komm posthexal um krank sein rum. 
Vielleicht wars shoppen gestern nach der Arbeit auch zu viel des Guten. Aber ich hab Schnppchen gemacht! Insgesamt 120 zum regulren Preis gespart, wenn das kein Argument ist?!  :bhh: .

Bin von der Arbeit heute echt platt. Oder es ist die Erkltung?!
Ansonsten machts Spass, auch wenn Chef gestern zum x-ten Mal versucht hat, mir die Intubation nahe zu bringen. Mittlerweile ists soweit, dass sich der Kehldeckel zwar hebt (fter als sonst, nicht immer. Aber immerhin ein Fortschritt), aber ich den Schnorchel nicht reinbring  :Heul: .
Daraufhin dann mein Chef: Ohje Frau Flausche, mit Ihnen haben wir noch ein ganzes Stckchen Arbeit vor uns".
Ich hab nur gesmiled und meinte, ich habs ihm beim Bewerbungsgesprch angekndigt. Er hat gewut, worauf er sich bei mir einlt  :Grinnnss!: . Da hat er gegrinst und ist gegangen *hehe*. Frustrierend ist es trotzdem. 
rztin zu sein ist ganz schn anstrengend ...

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Steffi, das ist ne tolle Idee mit dem Strahlenschutz-Kurs! Dreamer und ich hatten sowas auch schon berlegt, also dass man das ja zusammen mit eine paar Leuten machen knnte. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass wir ja beide erst Mitte Januar anfangen. Also, erstmal anfangen, dann direkt mit Chef abchecken (ich mein, ist ja nur in deren Interesse, dass wir den Kurs so schnell wie mglich hinter uns bringen  :hmmm...: ) und an die Terminsuche gehen.

Aber das wr schon witzig, wenn wir das hinbekmen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Wei hier vielleicht irgendjemand schon, wie das mit der Rntgenfachkunde so luft?
> Sollen wir das nicht auch alle zusammenmachen??


Das wre ja eine coole Idee! Ich bin dabei!

Mir geht es nicht anders als euch, aber schn das zu hren. Ich geh auch gern hin, arbeite gerne, trotzdem ist es frustrierend, wenn man einen Fehler am Tag 1 macht, am Tag 2 dann einen hnlichen Krankheitsfall hat, den Fehler nicht wiederholt und dann aber gesagt bekommt, dass es schon wieder falsch ist, weil die beiden Flle nur anscheinend gleich aussehen, aber dann doch nicht identisch sind. Also, wieder dazugelernt. 

Ich hatte jetzt das 3. Wochenende in Folge Visitendienst, aber nur noch eine Woche Arbeit und dann habe ich 1 Woche frei, weil die Klinik zwischen x-mas und Neujahr schliesst. Ich werde es so geniessen, nachdem ich nach dem Examen ja sofort angefangen habe zu arbeiten.

brigens hatten wir gestern groe Verabschiedung von der Uni. War echt noch mal nett alle ein allerletztes Mal zu sehen. Aber als ich dann weggegangen bin, war mir bewusst, dass ich so manche nie wiedersehen werde. Seufz*** es ist vorbei.

----------


## Dr.Nemo

> Steffi, das ist ne tolle Idee mit dem Strahlenschutz-Kurs! Dreamer und ich hatten sowas auch schon berlegt, also dass man das ja zusammen mit eine paar Leuten machen knnte. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass wir ja beide erst Mitte Januar anfangen. Also, erstmal anfangen, dann direkt mit Chef abchecken (ich mein, ist ja nur in deren Interesse, dass wir den Kurs so schnell wie mglich hinter uns bringen ) und an die Terminsuche gehen.
> 
> Aber das wr schon witzig, wenn wir das hinbekmen


Absolut!!!!  :Top: 
Bei mir sind im Januar mit Examensfeier-, Ball und anderen Kursen und Fortbildungen schon kaum ein Wochenende frei. Also hatte ich Februar im Auge... 

Hab auch von Recklinghausen "gutes" gehrt ... haha  :Big Grin:  Ich hab egtl berhaupt keine Lust mehr auf MC.., aber wir waren dieses Jahr alle ein tfte Team.  :Jump:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hm, so wie Dreamer mir vor ein paar Tagen noch sagte, sind wohl freie Termine Mangelware. Es wrde wohl eher Mrz/April werden. Aber auch das wr fr mich okay  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Hallo ihr lieben, wo seid ihr denn alle? jetzt, wo wir unsere Zwischenwelten haben, verschwinden alle  :hmmm...: 

Ich war gestern in meinem knftigen Haus und hab die letzten Formalitten erledigt. Der Arztstempel wurde schon mal mit Doktor bestellt, bis der Stempel feritig ist, ist hoffentlich auch die Urkunde da  :Grinnnss!:  hehe!! Puh, jetzt wird's doch irgendwie ganz schon real, dass ich bald so richtig arbeiten muss. Ich fange im Doppler an, das find ich schon mal sehr gut. Zwei Monate Doppler = keine Dienste, wenig berstunden, gute Einarbeitung. Danach gehts dann auf die Stroke. 

Brauch ich auch son Rntgenkurs?

----------


## nikilaus

Diesen Rntgen-Schein braucht glaub ich jeder oder? Wie ist das denn, bezahlt diesen Kurs der Arbeitgeber????

----------


## akw

So da bin ich auch mal wieder...nach dem ganzen Feier und Umzugsstress sitze ich nun im meinem Haufen von Kisten und Mblen die entweder leer gerumt, aufgebaut und gefllt werden wollen....
Also als weiter im Takt....  :bhh: 

Aber alles besser als lernen  :Grinnnss!: 

Jetzt hab ich noch 1,5 Wochen frei und meine "freie" Zeit zu genieen bevor dann der Arbeitsspass losgeht... ::-oopss:

----------


## yoann

sagt mal wisst ihr wie das mit der bescheinigung vom arzt ist, die man zur beantragung der approbation beilegen muss? gibts da vordrucke oder muss ich mir selbst was aus den fingern saugen? wie habt ihr das denn formuliert
lg, yoann

----------


## Meuli

bei uns gabs die auf der Homepage von der Approbationsstelle zum Ausdrucken ...

----------


## antonia123

bei mir war das auch bei den unterlagen dabei die man fr den antrag braucht

----------


## yoann

mh, ist das bei eurer approbationsstelle vielleicht auch online das formular? bei uns ist nmlich keins...dann hab ich nen anhaltspunkt

----------


## Meuli

klick

ich schick dir grad mal den Link  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yoann

super, vielen dank, das ist nett!!

----------


## Moonchen

Ich wnsche uns Zwischenweltlern und auch allen anderen Mitlesern ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest mit leckerem Essen, schnen Geschenken und viel Spa!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Und meine Approbationsurkunde ist noch immer nicht da, obwohl ich wei, dass mittlerweile auch das Fhrungszeugnis vorliegt.

Ich knnte (jahaaaaa, auch am heiligen Morgen!) mal sowas von gepflegt "spucken"

----------


## Flauscheding

Ich wnsch euch auch ein tolles, entspanntes Weihnachten!
Feiert schn und geniet das Zusammensein mit euren Lieben!

----------


## Blauer Engel

:Xmas:  :Xmas:  :Xmas: 

Frohe Weihnachten!!!

Und ich auch denke an Asleif und all die anderen, die dieses Jahr ganz schne Schicksalsschlge haben erleben mssen. Gestern rief ne Bekannte an, deren Mutter gerade ne Stunde zuvor erfolgreich reanimiert wurde und nun von mir Ratschlge haben wollte...

----------


## akw

> Und meine Approbationsurkunde ist noch immer nicht da, obwohl ich wei, dass mittlerweile auch das Fhrungszeugnis vorliegt.
> 
> Ich knnte (jahaaaaa, auch am heiligen Morgen!) mal sowas von gepflegt "spucken"



Ich wnsche euch auch allen noch ein paar schne gemtliche Stunden an den Feiertagen! Ich hoffe, ihr knnt sie so richtig genieen :Loove: 

@HopplaDaisy: ich warte auch noch auf meine Approbation. Die Dame bei der Bezreg. hat mir am 19.12. (als auch endlich das Zeugnis vom LPA vorlag) gesagt, das ich wohl erst ab Mitte Januar mit der Approbation rechnen knne. Frher wrde sie es nicht schaffen. 
Da ich aber schon am 2.1. mit der Arbeit anfange, hat sie eine email an meine Personalabteilung geschrieben, das ich approbiert wre, aber halt noch nicht den Wisch in Hnden halten wrde.
 Ich hoffe, das das der Personalabteilung erstmal gengt und ich anfangen kann.
Vllt kannst du auch irgendsowas organisieren?!  Oder eilt es bei dir gar nicht wegen Arbeitsbeginn?!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Naja, ich bin auch knapp 3 Wochen vor dir fertig geworden  :hmmm...: . Deswegen bin ich ja so wtend, weil SOWAS muss dann echt nicht sein  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## LMD

Morgen,

hoffe ihr hatte ein schnes Fest. Das schnste Geschenk gab es bei mir schon vorzeitig. Am 22. stand ich nach einem ziemlichen putzstress unter der dusche und es klingelt, dachte an ein paket und das wird ja eh meistens beim nachbarn abgegeben.... bin dann izum briefkasten: einschreiben mit rckschein, nchsten tag abholbar. okay, scheint also wichtig zu sein. am nchsten tag 20 min bevor die post aufmacht stand ich vor der tr von denen....als 40., haben rentner nix anderes zu tun? aber nach 45 min hatte ich sie in der hand, meine Approbationsurkunde!!!!

----------


## Muriel

Daisy, ist Arnsberg oder Kln fr Dich zustndig?  Zumindest in Arnsberg kann man doch vorbei fahren und die Urkunde abholen. Nervig klar, aber besser als nichts in Hnden zu haben. Kln hat fr meine damals genau zehn Tage gebraucht mit Weihnachten dazwischen.

----------


## wjsl

Erstmal Respekt und Glckwunsch zum bestandenen Examen!

Eigentlich braucht ihr ja jetzt eure Mediscript-DVD nicht mehr, oder? Knnte einer von euch mir eine solche gnstig abtreten? (Bitte PN)

Das wre super, vielen vielen Dank!

----------


## SuperSonic

Gab's bei den DVDs nicht diese super rgerliche Lizenzgeschichte, die eine Installation nur auf einem einzigen Rechner erlaubte? Ist das mittlerweile pass?

edit: Natrlich auch von mir Glckwunsch an alle frisch Approbierten!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

@Muri: Bei mir ist doch Dsseldorf zustndig  :hmmm...: . Du weit doch, NRW hat fnf Regierungsbezirke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## LMD

> Gab's bei den DVDs nicht diese super rgerliche Lizenzgeschichte, die eine Installation nur auf einem einzigen Rechner erlaubte? Ist das mittlerweile pass?
> 
> edit: Natrlich auch von mir Glckwunsch an alle frisch Approbierten!


Das ganze muss ich leider besttigen, hatte es auf meinem laptop whrend meines "abwesenheits-tertials" installiert und konnte es nicht auf meinen stationren rechner installieren, weil der code schon benutzt war. aber nutzt am besten examen online, ist eh viel besser.

----------


## Maja85

Uhhha Montag geht's los - was, wer, ich? Arzt?!???? Da ist er wieder, der Fluchtimpuls. Wer ist noch dabei nchste Woche?

Flausche, Engelchen, wie luft's?

----------


## Blauer Engel

Gut luft es... habe diese Woche Urlaub  :Jump: 

Es ist ein ganz komisches Gefhl, dass man jetzt in der Verantwortung steht. Aber als Studentin fhl ich mich nicht mehr. Es kommt mir wie eine Ewigkeit vor. Auch finde ich es total komisch, ehemalige Kommilitonen noch als "Kommilitonen" vorzustellen, als ich beim Shopping mit meiner Familie einem begegnet bin. Aber zu sagen, der ist "Arzt" ist doch auch komisch. Insofern finde ich, dass unser Threadtitel total gut passt: Zwischenwelten.

Meine Arbeit macht mir total Spass, ich finde es spannend, lerne viel dazu. Sehr, sehr schwierig find ich es aber sich regelmssig weiterzubilden. Abends hab ich oft vergessen, was ich nachschlagen wollte. Sptestens beim nchsten Patienten mit dem Krankheitsbild fllt mir aber wieder ein, dass ich das nachschlagen wollte. Als mich zum Beispiel ne Patientin fragte, wie hoch die Malignittswahrscheinlichkeit fr eine pigmentierte VN Synovialitis ist, da stand ich echt mal so richtig auf dem Schlauch... 
Wie macht ihr das denn mit dem Nachlesen? Das wrd ich ja gern mal wissen...

Euch nen schnen Tag und Dir Maja, viel,viel Spass!!! Es ist toll.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Im PJ und auch in Famus hab ich es oft so gemacht, dass ich mir das in mein kleines Bchlein geschrieben habe, was ich nachschlagen wollte. Direkt auf die erste Seite  :Grinnnss!: . Das hat eigentlich ganz gut funktioniert. Vor dem Nachhausegehen nochmal eben schnell reingeschaut und dann war's auch wieder da. Und bis zuhause hatte ich das nicht vergessen  :hmmm...: .

----------


## nikilaus

Hey Maja,
Montag bin ich auch mit von der Partie.....uiuiuiui, da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Zumal ich ab dem Tag dann auch jeden Tag sehr viel Auto fahren muss, was ich die letzten 6 Jahre teilweise garnicht getan habe....es bleibt spannend  :Grinnnss!: 
Was denkt ihr, wie es mit den Diensten sein wird? Ob die mich fr den Januar schon in irgendwelche Wochenenddienste eingetragen haben? Ich wre nmlich im Januar noch auf dem 60. Geburtstag meiner Schwiegermutter sonntags zum Brunchen eingeladen und es wre natrlich shcon schn das wahrnehmen zu knnen. Wie war das denn bei den anderen, die krzlich angefangen haben???? Habt ihr nen Dienstplan in die Hand gedrckt bekommen, auf dem ihr schon irgendwie miteingeplant wart?

----------


## Maja85

So ein Bchlein hatte ich auch. Bei mir war's die letzte Seite mit den Sachen zum Nachschlagen  :Smilie: 

Niki, diejenigen, die ich kenne, welche im ersten Monat schon Dienste machen drfen, haben vorher bei nen Treffen zur Dienstplanung teilgenommen. Du hast ja schon nen Recht drauf, das rechtzeitig zu erfahren. Ich werde erstmal zwei Monate in ner Funktion (Neurodoppler) sitzen - keine Dienste, gute Einarbeitung (hoffe ich!)

Puh, ich werd wohl auch demnchst ein Auto brauchen und bin "leicht" aus der bung  :Blush:  wird schon  :hmmm...:

----------


## Blauer Engel

@ Nicki: Ich war zwar fest fr Visitendienste eingeteilt ohne das vorab mit mir zu besprechen, aber ich konnte jemandem zum Tauschen fragen als ich einmal etwas vorhatte.

Das mit dem Bchlein hatte ich mir auch vorgenommen. Im Alltag jedoch schaffe ich es irgendwie nicht mir noch Notizen zu machen und dann habe ich es doch vergessen. Was ich aber mache ist, mir abends immer etwas in ein DIN A 5 Heft einzutragen, wo ich ganz grob meine Ttigkeit eintrage (Visite, Station, OP) und auch, welche Ttigkeiten ich selbst praktisch gemacht habe. Dinge, bei denen ich unsicher war, oder auch bestimmte Nahttechniken, die mir gezeigt wurden, trage ich dort immer mit Rot ein, damit ich dann beim nchsten Mal wenn ich mit genau dem Arzt im OP bin, nicht noch mal fragen muss. Das gefllt mir eigentlich ganz gut und hilft mir. Auch Fragen der Patienten, die ich selbst nicht beantworten konnte, trage ich da noch mal ein. Aber fr ne Kitteltasche ist es natrlich zu gro. Ich habe aber die HOffnung, wenn ich dann mal mein Logbuch ausfllen muss, dass ich dann in ein paar Jahren noch weiss, was ich damals gemacht habe.

----------


## akw

Ich bin Montag auch mit dabei  ::-winky: 

Bin ja auch schon gespannt was da alles so passieren wird... kann mich aber grad noch nicht wirklich damit befassen....sitze immer noch im Umzugschaos, da ich fr ca 1 Woche durch eine Erkltung lahmgelegt war... :grrrr....: 
Also nun wird in den nchsten Tag fleissig gerumt und dann gehts auch schon los...   :Oh nee...: 

Bin auch  mal gespannt wie meine Diensteinteilung so ist. Habe im Februar fr 4 Tage nen Kurzurlaub geplant...bevor ich die Stellenzusage bekommen habe... hoffe, das ich nun den Urlaub auch wahrnehmen kann...

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich bin grad in der Notaufnahme (also nicht alleine) und es ist alles sooo ein Unterschied!!!!
Manchmal mchte ich meine Approbation doch wieder abgeben.., wenn die Pat. undankbar werden und nur noch fordern, und man hat doch egtl schon alles gemacht und wollte ihnen nur helfen... Das betrifft mich noch, weil ich denke, ich war nicht "hilfreich" genug, auch wenn ich verstehe, dass sich manche einfach nicht helfen lassen wollen.

Einfache Ttigkeiten bei denen man als Studentin nur zugucken durfte werden jetzt einfach mal so abverlangt...:
Aufklrungen, Entscheidung ber Aufnahme oder Entlassung, EK's selber anhngen und pltzlich verstehen "ja, es ist irgendwie doch wichtig, dass man selber das Kreuzblut entnimmt".. Und alles mal richtig SCHNELL organisieren zu msse, weil der Hb bei ner GI Blutung nur noch 1/3 der Norm ist...
....und unter jede Anordnung von Medikamenten und Untersuchungen steht dein Name und jede Nachfrage oder Unmut  der Station oder was wei ich gilt dir.. etc etc etc

Man erkennt mich meist an zig kleinen Pocket Bchern... und Notizbchern, Telefonnummern.., Tabellen, Standards.. das Stethoskop hngt aus Platzgrnden um den Hals, was ich frher immer extrem prollig fand..
Dann wei ich, dass ich doch noch viel Lesen mu.. und ich mu sagen, etwas Zeit an Wochenenden verwende ich dafr.
Ich hatte in der Einfhrung eine Woche Radio Thorax-Befundung-Crashkurs... das fand ich EXTREM hilfreich.. egal wie man im Examen Radio lernt... die Masse machts dann doch und jetzt kann ich Stauung von Infiltraten doch unterscheiden..

Aber hauptschlich lern ich Dosierungen, Standards, Politik im Haus und Durchsetzungsvermgen.. denn eins muss ich nach all den 6 Jahren auch lernen: Selbstvertrauen und Deligieren ;)  ::-winky: 

Heute ist ein Tag, da fall ich mit Kopfweh nur ins Bett... und ich bin zu mde um mein erstes Gehalt zu feiern.


Trotzdem nur Mut euch fr den 1.1.
Denn trotz allem..., wenn ich mich als rztin vorstelle, dann bin ich immer noch ein bissel stolz auf mich  :hmmm...:   :Blush:

----------


## Feuerblick

Kinners, die ihr gerade angefangen habt oder nchste Woche anfangt: Kopf hoch! Die erste Zeit ist grausig. Pltzlich Verantwortung, pltzlich alleine entscheiden, pltzlich alles wissen und knnen sollen. Furchtbar, unglaublich anstrengend und mehr als einmal demotivierend. Aber das geht vorbei. Irgendwann flutschen die alltglichen Dinge von ganz alleine, die Erfolgserlebnisse berwiegen, die Fettnpfe werden weniger... und schwupp! Pltzlich kommt man sich sogar kompetent vor.
Euch allen wnsche ich einen guten Start ins Jahr 2012, ihr frischgebackenen RZTE und RZTINNEN!!!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich htte dann erstmal endlich gerne im nchsten Jahr meine Approbationsurkunde nach dann nunmehr 6 Wochen  :Grinnnss!: . Sonst mach ich GAR NIX!  :bhh:

----------


## Moonchen

Und ich einen Job!!! 

*meckermoduswiederaus*

----------


## tfq94

> Und ich einen Job!!! 
> 
> *meckermoduswiederaus*


Ich auch!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Maja85

Glckwunsch ihr Zwo  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moonchen

Huhu ihr Lieben,

da ich morgen fr 6 Wochen ein paar 1000km weit weg sein werde wnsche ich euch allen einen tollen Start ins neue Jahr und denen die dran sind einen guten Start ins Berufsleben! Wir sind Arzt  :Smilie: 

Auf dass dieser Thread noch da ist wenn ich wiederkomme  :Top: 

lg
Moonchen

----------


## Flauscheding

Moonchen, ich wnsch dir einen tollen Urlaub (wo gehts denn hin?).

Und uns allen wnsch ich einen guten Rutsch, feiert schn und einen guten Start ins Arbeitsleben! 
Und ja, wir sind endlich Arzt *jippieh*(kleine Anekdote dazu: heute hab ich mich einer Patientin vorgestellt, da meinte der OA, ich solle doch auch sagen, dass ich die Ansthesistin bin. Ich habs aber nicht ber die Lippen gebracht  ::-oopss: . Ich glaub, ich brauch dazu noch ein Weilchen.)!

----------


## netfinder

> Moonchen, ich wnsch dir einen tollen Urlaub (wo gehts denn hin?).
> 
> Und uns allen wnsch ich einen guten Rutsch, feiert schn und einen guten Start ins Arbeitsleben! 
> Und ja, wir sind endlich Arzt *jippieh*(kleine Anekdote dazu: heute hab ich mich einer Patientin vorgestellt, da meinte der OA, ich solle doch auch sagen, dass ich die Ansthesistin bin. Ich habs aber nicht ber die Lippen gebracht . Ich glaub, ich brauch dazu noch ein Weilchen.)!


Du bist das aber jetzt! Kenn ich, aber bei mir ist es wichtig, sonst wissen die oft gar nicht, wer da die Aufklaerung macht und wieso...

----------


## Flauscheding

Von Aufklrungen bin ich derzeit ja noch weit entfernt. Ist halt ein komisches Gefhl, ich bin Ansthesistin ... uiuiui ... ich glaubs ja selbst immer noch kaum ...

----------


## Meuli

ich sag ja immer "Narkoserztin", das stellt auch gleich mal klar, dass ich auch Arzt bin^^ :Grinnnss!: 

(hat aber bestimmt 2 Wochen gedauert^^)

----------


## netfinder

Ich sach Radiologe...und dann erklaer ichs  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Alvorada

Huhu, ich wnsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch! Und fr alle die am Montag ins Berufsleben starten (bei mir sinds noch ein paar Monate), toi toi toi und viel Erfolg!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Euch allen ein erfolgreiches und glckliches (kann es noch besser werden  :hmmm...:  neues Jahr, allen Kollegen einen guten Start ins Berufsleben, toi, toi, toi und bleibt gesund! ::-bee: 

Lasst uns heute abend noch mal so richtig   :Rock:   :Jump:   :Guinness: 

Bis zum nchsten Jahr    :love:

----------


## Blauer Engel

@ Maja: Wie lief eigentlich Deine Diss-Verteidigung vonstatten? Ich bin auch in 3 Wochen dran...

----------


## Maja85

Euch allen auch nen guten Rutsch!!!! Kann mir ja noch nicht so recht vorstellen, Montag Abend dann im Assi-Thread vorbei zu schauen  :Woow: 

Engelchen, meine Verteidigung lief sehr gut. Im Vorhinein wurde mir von allen Seien gesagt, ich solle mich blo nicht zu viel vorbereiten, das wre ja nur pro Forma. Ich hab mich aber nicht davon abhalten lassen, vorher noch mal ein paar Schlsselpublikationen zu lesen (so 10 oder so) und hab natrlich meine Diss nochmal gelesen. Auerdem musste ich nen ca. 15mintigen Vortrag zu meiner Diss halten (Power Point). 
Rein pro forma war's dann nicht. Nach dem Vortrag wurde tatschlich die eine oder andere fachliche Frage gestellt. Die lieen sich aber mit meiner Minimal-Vorbereitung gut beantworten. Auerdem haben wir ja unsre Diss tatschlich selbst geschrieben und dementsprechend mehr Ahnung vom Thema, als man denkt. Das ganze fand zu dritt statt (Doktorvater, Zweitgutachter und ich) im Bro des Zweitgutachters mit ganz kuschliger Atmosphre  :hmmm...:  krass, das mit ner halben Stunde Gesprch so ne lange Arbeit dann pltzlich abgeschlossen ist. 

Ich hatte vorher auch keine Ahnung, wie das genau luft. Da kann einem auch keiner was gescheites zu sagen, weil es ja an jeder Uni und bei jedem Gutachter anders sein kann.

Ich drck dir jedenfalls die Daumen!!!

----------


## LMD

guten morgen neues jahr, guten morgen kopfschmerz... euch allen ein gesundes neues!

----------


## akw

Von mir auch an alle: Frohes Neues Jahr  ::-winky: 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt alle schn gefeiert?!  :Party: 

Ich hab nun grad die letzten Unterlagen fr morgen zusammengesammelt... und nun werde ich mich noch mal entspannen...bevor ich dann morgen Starten darf  :Grinnnss!: 
Bin ja soooo gespannt auf das alles was kommen wird....

----------


## netfinder

Was und wo startest du denn?

----------


## akw

Als rztin ins Arbeitsleben  :Top:

----------


## Maja85

Frohes Neues!!!!


Und aahhhhhhh  :Grinnnss!:  schnen ersten Tag uns! (waaaaa ich hoffe, morgen lauf ich erstmal nur mit....)

----------


## Flauscheding

Frohes neues Jahr uns allen.
Wnsch denen, die morgen starten, einen tollen ersten Tag und erzhlt doch mal, wie es euch ergangen ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## Solara

@ akw
und welches Fach?  :hmmm...:

----------


## netfinder

> Als rztin ins Arbeitsleben


Gehts noch unpraeziser?  :hmmm...:  Denn dass es das werden wuerde, war zu 99% klar.

----------


## Maja85

Hallo Arztgefhl, wo bist du?

Bin heute vor allem mitgelaufen, habe nur kurz mal versuchsweise nen Schallkopf wo drauf gehalten, habe weder Computer-Zugang noch Namensschild, nur das Essen musste ich selber zahlen - fhle mich wie im PJ  :peng:  nett war es trotzdem  :Grinnnss!: 
Fhle mich aber noch nicht berechtigt, im Assi-Thread zu schreiben.

Wie ergings den anderen Anfngern?

----------


## Feuerblick

Hehe, hast du wenigstens schon ein Arztschild?

----------


## Maja85

Neeee, das Arztschild ist ja gleich dem Namensschild  :bhh:  Um den Jahreswechsel ist halt gerade alles im Urlaub, was im Krankenhaus mit den lstigen Patienten nichts zu tun hat.

Eindeutig bin ich noch PJ  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Feuerblick

Nee, nee, bist du nicht  :hmmm...:  Aber das Arztfhlen braucht halt ein paar Tage...

----------


## Maja85

Hab's auch nicht geschafft, mich heute als rztin irgendwo vorzustellen. Hab immer gesagt: also ich bin neu  :bhh:  
 Und noch sooo viel zu lernen. Uiuiuiuiui.

----------


## akw

Alsooooooo....mein erster Tag in der Gyn:

Ich leide an Reizberflutung....bin auch viel mitgelaufen.. musste aber auch schon einiges selbst machen... viel erklrt bekommen... und ich glaub ich brauch verdammt viele Tage/Wochen/Monate um da wirklich durchzublicken.

Fhle mich aber auch immer noch nicht als vollwertige rztin....ich glaub das dauert auch noch  :hmmm...: 

Aber es sind alle seeehr nett...erklren viel...und haben noch die Hoffnung das ich alles verstehe  :hmmm...: 

Auch hier die blichen Probleme.... Funk?? Mssen wir mal schauen wo es noch einen gibt... Spind?! Hier sind Schlssel, die passen aber zu keinem Spind...hier sind Spinde..aber da haben wir keine Schlssel fr....Parkkarte?! Neee..die sind alle vergeben... :Woow: ....werde dann morgen mal schauen ob ich da weiterkommen...


Aber jetzt bin ich einfach platt...das Bett ruft mich auch schon  :peng: 

Wie ist es dem Rest ergangen?!  Auch gut gestartet?!

----------


## nikilaus

Huhu ihr alle.....frohes neues auch von mir! Der erste Tag ist geschafft!!!

Es war einfach nur super! Mit mir hat noch eine andere da in der Gyn angefangen. Ich htte sie so auf Mitte bis Ende zwanzig geschtzt, es stellte sich aber heraus, dass sie schon seit 5 Jahren Fachrztin ist!!! Echt krass! Jedenfalls konnten wir dann den ganzen Tag zusammen rumlaufen und den ganzen Verwaltungskram abwickeln! Es war alles richtig gut organisiert....fr alle neuen rzte des Hauses gab es ber den Tag verteilt verschiedene Einfhrungsveranstaltungen (z.B. wegen des EDV-Systems.....sehr kompliziert!) und sowas wie Brandschutzaufklrungen etc. Also richtig gut! Alle waren super nett...von den Schwestern, Hebammen ber die Assistenzrzte bis hin zu den Oberrzten! Richtig wohl habe ich mich gefhlt und bin einfach nur berglcklich! Die Fahrt mit meinem Auto hat auch wunderbar geklappt  :Grinnnss!:  Morgen sind noch weitere Einfhrungsveranstaltungen und dann gehts richtig los mit der Einarbeitung.....aber Dienste muss man wohl in dem Haus auch erst nach 3-4 Monaten machen...also richtig super wie ich finde....dann wei man vielleicht auch schon wirklich, was man wann tun muss etc. Was ich auch richtig super finde ist, dass die in dem Haus richtige Leitlinien haben....z.B. zu Antibiose bei HWI, Pneumonie etc. oder zur atonischen Nachblutung. Und diese Standards haben die auf kleinen laminierten kittelgroen Merk-Karten gedruckt und verteilen die an jeden Arzt....echt klasse!!!! ....ja so war das...ich freue mich sogar schon auf morgen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

Achja, da fllt mir nochwas ein. Ich wurde heute in der Verwaltung gefragt, ob ich bereits eine Zusatzversorgung htte. Wei einer, was es damit auf sich hat und wie man so etwas abschliet? Im Internet findet man nichts Richtiges dazu.....

----------


## Feuerblick

Normalerweise bieten die Huser Zusatzversorgungen an. Da du noch nicht gearbeitet hast, hast du auch keine. Die Frage der Verwaltung bezieht sich darauf, ob schon irgendwo Leistungen eingezahlt wurden, die man ggf. in die Zusatzversorgungskasse des Hauses berfhren msste. Macht also alles deine Verwaltung mit dir.

----------


## Maja85

Erstens das und zweitens wurde ich auch gefragt, ob ich so eine staatlich gefrderte vermgenswirksame Leistung (oder so, hab da keine Ahnung von) htte, da man da auch irgendwelche Zuschsse bekommt.

Schn, dass es bei dir auch so gut war, Niki! EDV-Dingens hab ich erst nchste Woche.

----------


## nikilaus

Danke fr die schnelle Antwort! Das bedeutet also, dass jeder automatisch Mitglied wird und ein Teil meines Gehaltes dahin abgefhrt wird? Oder muss ich das erst irgendwie bei denen beantragen bzw. unterschreiben?

----------


## nikilaus

Hey Maja, von dem EDV-Kram konnte ich mir aber leider nicht so viel auf einmal merken...die Fortbildung ging nur 1,5 Std und wollte uns das ganze SAP erklren  :Grinnnss!:  Welchen Fachbereich machst du nochmal??? Habe ich das irgendwo berlesen???

----------


## Feuerblick

@Niki: Es handelt sich da meist um ein paar Euro im Monat. Die Huser melden ihre Leute da in der Regel automatisch an. Du knntest meines Wissens aber widersprechen, wenn du das nicht wolltest.
Weia... SAP? Das Grauen schlechthin fr Patientenverwaltung, finde ich...

@maja: Musst dir was suchen, wo du die VWL anlegen mchtest. Dein Arbeitgeber zahlt dann einen gewissen Betrag (bei mir waren es zuletzt knapp 7 Euro, bei der ersten Stelle 30 Euro im Monat) dazu. Sparkassen, Bausparkassen und Co. bieten dazu meist etwas an... unter anderem. Frs Erste tuts das, bis man sich mal genauer informiert hat bzw. einen entsprechenden Berater gefunden hat.

----------


## Muriel

Es wird nicht ein Teil Deines Gehaltes dahin abgefhrt, das zahlt das Haus. Es wird aber der Betrag, der abgefhrt wird, auf Dein Steuerbrutto draufgeschlagen, so dass Du die anfallenden Steuern zu zahlen hast. Insgesamt sicher ein guter Deal, allerdings nur, wenn man auch mindestens fnf Jahre in eine ZVK einzahlt, da die Beitrge ansonsten futsch sind (so wie bei mir).

----------


## Feuerblick

Jepp... da hab ich gerade mal Glck gehabt...

----------


## Maja85

Aha. Ja eine Erleuchtung mehr fr heute. Schamanen sind ja immer gut fr den Durchblick  :hmmm...: 

SAP haben wir auch. Wir sollten eine Art Selbsthilfegruppen grnden - unglaublich, dass so viele Krankenhuser so viel Geld fr so ein schlechtes Programm auf den Tisch legen.

Niki, ich befinde mich nun weiter oberhalb deines Arbeitsgebiets  :hmmm...:  ich mach Neuro. Erstmal wird nen Monat gedopplert, dann gehts auf die Stroke.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Zu dem Thema Altersvorsorge habe ich mich mal lange beschftigt und letztlich die Verbraucherzentrale befragt, weil ich in dem ganzen Dschungel nicht mehr selbst durchgeschaut habe. Letztlich hat ja jeder der Versicherungsverteter immer nur mein "Bestes" im Sinn, so sagen sie.... Wer sich da mal schlau machen will, dem kann ich einen Gang zu einer Verbraucherzentrale nur raten. 
Auf jeden Fall hatte man mir dazugeraten eine solche betriebliche Altersvorsorge zu nutzen, gerade wenn man als Berufsanfnger noch das kleine Gehalt hat. Aber man sollte eben darauf achten, dass man es bei einem Klinikwechsel mitnehmen kann.

Dann allen Anfngern einen schnen zweiten Tag.

Ich war gestern total erstaunt, als ich auf meiner Arbeitsstelle nach einer Woche Weihnachstfrei sehr herzlich begrsst wurde und sich alle sehr freuten mich wiederzusehen. Das tat gut  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## nikilaus

So, zweiter Tag bei mir rum und ich kann mal wieder nur vor Begeisterung strotzen! Alles toll!!!! Ich war noch nie in einem Haus, wo wirklich ALLE Schwestern und rzte nett sind....der Wahnsinn! Es macht richtig Spa dort hinzufahren...das htte ich NIE gedacht! Es ist zwar wirklich viel auf einmal, aber bung macht ja wie immer den Meister  :Grinnnss!:  Ich hoffe euch anderen geht es auch hnlich!!!!!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Nikilaus.. Ja, meine erste Woche war auch so..
Irgendwann kam das Schwimmen im frischeren Wasser. Alle sind immer noch nett aber ein paar Dinge haben mich bereits geprgt... u.a. dass es wirklich viele undankbare unbelehrbare Patienten gibt... trotz aller Mhe.. das raubt unglaublich Energie.

Aber ich fahre auch in der 5.Woche immer noch gerne hin und freu mich da zu sein.. Aber prg dir deine Momente jetzt ein ;)

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> Insgesamt sicher ein guter Deal, allerdings nur, wenn man auch mindestens fnf Jahre in eine ZVK einzahlt, da die Beitrge ansonsten futsch sind (so wie bei mir).


Mir wurden meine Beitrge von den verschiedenen ZVKen anerkannt (einmal VBL und einmal ZVK, wenn ich nicht irre...)

----------


## Feuerblick

Muri spielte eher darauf an, dass es ja auch Leute gibt, die keine 5 Jahre in einer Klinik bleiben sondern irgendwann in eine Praxis abwandern...

----------


## Muriel

Genau  :Grinnnss!: 

Und ich mchte Euch ja hier nicht den Spa verderben, ganz im Gegenteil. Aber wir anderen wrden Euch doch wirklich gerne im Assithread sehen. Flausche hat sich ja schon lblich getraut. Nu kommt mal alle anderen nach, wir beien nicht und JA: IHR SEID JETZT ECHTE RZTE!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Puhhh, aber hier herrscht doch noch die vertraute Wrme....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Echt Muriel... ich trau mich auch noch nicht..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Na auf, ich war auch schon drben  :hmmm...:  hilft ja alles nix!

----------


## Muriel

Brav  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## netfinder

> Puhhh, aber hier herrscht doch noch die vertraute Wrme....


Vertraute Wre? Wird Zeit, dass ihr ins Kalte Wasser springt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich werde bernchste Woche erstmal den dicken Zeh ins Wasser halten und sehen, wie kalt das Wasser ist  :Grinnnss!: . Bis dahin "urlaube" ich noch  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maja85

Fhl mich jetzt schon wieder urlaubsreif.... Unglaublich, wie anstrengend die ersten Tage sind!

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Ich hab mir grad mal unsere erste Thread-Seite hier angeguckt und schwelge in Nostalgie... fhle mich Jahre gealtert und hab ein paar graue Haare bei mir entdeckt  :Heul:

----------


## netfinder

> Fhl mich jetzt schon wieder urlaubsreif.... Unglaublich, wie anstrengend die ersten Tage sind!


Ach, das aendert sich ne ganze Weile nicht. Darf aber auch so sein!

----------


## Alvorada

Ist man als Promovend & Fast-aber-noch-nicht-Assistenzarzt im Assistententhread willkommen?

----------


## Feuerblick

Klar doch!

----------


## Alvorada

Okilidokili - dann bleibt auch mir nichts anderes brig, als den Schritt ins Nachbarforum zu wagen!  :peng: 
Lesen tut sichs da ja auch ganz nett...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Moonchen

Jambo und liebe Gruesse aus Kenia an alle!
Ich mach euch jetzt mal neidisch mit 26 Grad und lauter suessen Kids die den ganzen Tag knuddeln wollen, ganz ohne stressige Einfuehrungsveranstaltungen. Hab fuer euch aber brav Daumen fuer den Anfang gedrueckt gedrueckt!
Da ich noch keine Stelle in Aussicht habe und meine Promotion auch noch in weiter Ferne liegt fuehle ich mich hier noch heimisch und hoffe dass ihr wenigstens parallel in beide Threads reinguckt  :Smilie: 

lg
Moonchen

----------


## akw

Aber klar..ich schaue hier natrlich auch immer wieder rein.

Habe nun fast meine erste Woche hinter mir... man das ist echt anstrengend...hab irgendwie das Gefhl, das ich ein Hirn wie ein Sieb habe...ich frag mich, wie sich die anderen Assis das alles merken knnen.... unendl. viele PC Programme...fr alles nen anderen Zettel....alles irgendwie organisieren ohne den berblick zu verlieren... und vom fachlichen mal ganz abgesehen.... :keule: 

Ich freu mich echt aufs We!!!!  Da kann ich endlich mal wieder Kisten daheim auspacken...wohne immer noch im Chaos...schaffe abends kaum mehr was.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Marsella

Hey ihr Lieben,
nach lngerer Abwesenheit melde ich mich schnell lebend zurck! Bin umgezogen und es ist Chaos pur.... :was ist das...?:  Jetzt muss ich mich noch schnell um die ganzen organisatorischen Dinge kmmern, die ich so schn vor mir her geschoben habe!!! :Blush:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Super, WANN kommt meine Approbationsurkunde an (bzw. sollte zugestellt werden)? Rischtisch, am Tag meiner Abreise in einen Kurzurlaub - wohlgemerkt, NACH meiner Abreise am Nachmittag!

Nun will ich mal hoffen, dass das Dingen noch bei der Post liegt  :Wand:   :Wand:   :Wand:

----------


## Maja85

Hab nun nen Arztausweis - das Ding hat 6 Wochen gebraucht!!!

Uiiii Kenia, klingt gut  :Grinnnss!:  Tank mal Sonne fr mich mit,meine Urlaubsbrune ist schon wieder ganz verschwunden  :grrrr....:

----------


## Muriel

6 Wochen??? Ich lebe hier im Paradies, glaube ich. Dass ich das vom klschen Klngel mal behaupten wrde... Approbationsurkunde 10 Tage ber Weihnachten, Arztausweis 10 Minuten...

----------


## Blauer Engel

> 6 Wochen??? Ich lebe hier im Paradies, glaube ich. Dass ich das vom klschen Klngel mal behaupten wrde... Approbationsurkunde 10 Tage ber Weihnachten, Arztausweis 10 Minuten...


Oder liegt hier das Paradies? Approbationsurkunde 14h nach der mndlichen Prfung.. aber Arztausweis in 7 Tagen.
 :bhh:

----------


## Brutus

> Ich werde bernchste Woche erstmal den dicken Zeh ins Wasser halten und sehen, wie kalt das Wasser ist . Bis dahin "urlaube" ich noch


Sag mal Bescheid, wann und wo Du den dicken Onkel wssern willst. Vll. kann man ja mal kurz schubsen, damit Du direkt ans Schwimmen dran kommst.  :Grinnnss!: 




> Hab nun nen Arztausweis - das Ding hat 6 Wochen gebraucht!!!


Haste schon den neuen, elektronischen Ausweis. Oder noch den alten, blauen Schulausweis?
Bei dem Neuen knnte man es ja auf die Herstellung schieben. Aber in den blauen Pass ein Lichtbild einzukleben und hinten abzustempeln sollte keine 6 Tage dauern...




> Oder liegt hier das Paradies? Approbationsurkunde 14h nach der mndlichen Prfung.. aber Arztausweis in 7 Tagen.


Aha! -> Glck gehabt? 14h nach der Prfung? Und das in Deutschland? Ich lese die Worte, allein fehlt mir der Glaube!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Ich hab das Ding in Scheckkartenformat mit vielen Sprachen drauf. Ist der elektronisch? Ist ja der Wahnsinn  :hmmm...:  meine persnliche Theorie, warum das so lange gedauert hat, ist, dass ich die Briefe mit der Anmeldung bei der LK und dem Arztausweis (zwei verschiedene Stellen in unterschiedlichen Ecken Hessens) gleichzeitig in den Briefkasten geworfen habe und es sich dann halt berschnitten hat.

Dafr halte ich den Approbationsrekord, oder? Ausstellungsdatum war der Tag meiner mndlichen und 4 Tage spter war sie da, und das hat auch nur so lang gedauert, weil ein Wochenende dazwischen lag  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Jetzt dmpelt das Forum ja doch so vor sich hin... Ich wrde die Idee mit ner Party und einem riesen Abschluss-Countdown und dann das "Schlsschen" sonst noch mal in die Runde werfen. 

@ Daisy: ist Deine Urkunde jetzt da?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Irgendwie sind die blichen Verdchtigen in den Weiten des Assi-Universums verschwunden *seufz. Von manchen liest man gar nix mehr  :grrrr....: . Party und dann Schlssken wr schon sinnvoll. Die meisten von uns haben sich ja schon im Assi-Thread eingebracht/eingelebt. Dann zieht man nen wunderschnen Strich unter diesen phantastischen Thread und schwelgt ab da nur noch in Erinnerungen  :hmmm...: .

Ja, meine Urkunde hab ich am 6. Januar von der Post holen drfen. Gut, dass du sie erwhnst! Ich muss sie ja morgen bei Stellenantritt im Original vorzeigen (die hatten wohl im letzten Jahr nen falschen Arzt berfhrt und lassen sich seitdem alles im Original zeigen).

----------


## Maja85

Ach Engelchen, ich habe gestern das gleiche gedacht. Dass das hier so langsam ausstirbt, hat unser Thread nicht verdient. Es sollte so enden wie das Ereignis, zu dessem Zweck es geschaffen wurde: mit Korkenknallen  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, wann steigt die Party?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Ich schlage vor, dass wir heute Abend - quasi zum Ende der Woche und Beginn in eine neue, fr manche auch Beginn in eine neue Phase  :Grinnnss!:  - hier nochmal Postings knallen lassen. Dann mach ich hier gerne das Schlsschen dran, natrlich nicht ohne Verweis auf den Assi-Thread  :hmmm...: .

Wir knnten natrlich auch den Medi-Chat strmen und einfach ein wenig Bldfug (wie ne richtige Party also) ablassen  :Party:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Das klingt super!!! Ick bn dorbi.

 :Party: 

Aber vorher noch mal auf meine mndliche Diss-Prfung vorbereiten. ... Mi ist es soweit.

----------


## Maja85

Drcke dir feste die Daumen, Engelchen!!! Und wnsche dir, dass die Atmosphre bei dir so locker ist wie bei mir!

Bin heute Abend voraussichtlich auch dabei  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Party ist gut, nachdem UNSER Thread ja echt so langsam ausstirbt. ICh werd versuchen, auch dabei zu sein, kann aber nix versprechen. Manchmal mu man aufhren, wenns am schnsten ist.
Engelchen, ich drck natrlich auch ganz feste die daumen und Daiz, nu heit es schwimmen lernen  :hmmm...: .
Aber erstmal  :Party:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hehe, Flausche! Ich kann schwimmen, alle 4 Disziplinen, und auch noch schn dazu. Nur (ab-) tauchen muss ich noch lernen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

Luft anhalten und schauen, was passiert. Das ist meine Taktik zwischenzeitlich  :bhh:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Genau, das mir eigene Verlegenheits-"lllll" ist vielleicht hilfreich  :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Flauscheding

Ach was, einfach nett lcheln und wissend nicken  :bhh: . So mach ich das immer und es hat bisher immer geklappt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Nemo

Und ich dachte das alles wre nur meine selbstanerlernte Taktik. Irgendwo bei all den Praktikas muss man uns wohl heimlich Survival-Skills implantiert haben.
Wir sehen uns bei den Assis wieder, bin heute im Chlor schwimmen  :Top:  :Party:

----------


## Maja85

Lcheln und winken luft.

----------


## Meuli

> Lcheln und winken luft.


oh das mach ich morgen wieder bei der Schmerzkathetervisite  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Brutus

> Wir knnten natrlich auch den Medi-Chat strmen und einfach ein wenig Bldfug (wie ne richtige Party also) ablassen


Also so wie immer???  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Und ansonsten wie immer:

----------


## Alvorada

Kuckuck, bin auch noch da und erfreue mich der Endspurt-Postings. Fange erst voraussichtlich Juni an mit arbeiten, daher lese ich neugierig und bewundernd bei allen mit, die schon arbeiten oder diese/nchste/bernchste Woche anfangen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maja85

Hey Alvorada, habe vorhin noch an dich gedacht, als Daiz von denen gesprochen hat, die leider nun nach dem HEX wieder still geworden sind.
Welche Fachrichtung wirds bei dir?

----------


## Blauer Engel

Ich find, wir sind die lustigste Truppe des HEX Herbst 2011

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Hehe, dem ist nix hinzuzufgen  :Top: 

"Ich kann nicht, wenn mir jemand zuguckt"  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!: 

Ach ja, was den Chat anbelangt.... JETZT GEHT'S LOOOHOOOOS!!! JETZT GEHT'S LOOOHOOOOS!!!  :Party:   ::-dance:

----------


## Blauer Engel

Luftballons-aufblas-und-steigen-lassen...
 :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

*Pompons wedelnd im Chat wartet*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Blauer Engel

> *Pompons wedelnd im Chat wartet*


??? Wo bist du??? Ich bin ahnungslos

----------


## Maja85

Chat was wo?

----------


## Blauer Engel

> Chat was wo?


Gut, schon zwei Ahnungslose..

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

Kinners, wat seid ihr denn fr Forenuser??? *entsetzt guckt*

Also muss Mama Ente euch mal wieder zeigen, wo abends die Post abgeht und man sich auskotzen kann? (Flausche hat davon schon Gebrauch gemacht  :hmmm...: )

Guckt ihr hier

Wenn ihr auf der Startseite ganz unten runterscrollt, findet ihr den Medi-Chat (wo leider derzeit nicht die User, die gerade chatten, angezeigt werden)

----------


## Maja85

Ohohoh flash... Dann msst ihr nen kleinem moment warten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Flauscheding

*in den Chat renn*
Bin dabei!

----------


## Maja85

geeeht nicht!!! *HILFE* Mein PW sei falsch?!

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

wat???????

Registrier dich neu!

----------


## Muriel

Du musst Dich erst registrieren, der Chat ist nicht automatisch eingebunden.

----------


## Blauer Engel

Maja: Da war jemand schneller.

----------


## wjsl

Hat wirklich niemand von euch seine alte Mediscript DVD mit den 2011er Examensfragen zu verkaufen? Wrde mir wirklich weiterhelfen, wenn mir jemand von euch(ihr braucht sie ja nicht mehr, oder?) die seine gnstig abtreten knnte.
(Antwort bitte per PN)

Danke im Voraus!

----------


## gnuff

> Hat wirklich niemand von euch seine alte Mediscript DVD mit den 2011er Examensfragen zu verkaufen? Wrde mir wirklich weiterhelfen, wenn mir jemand von euch(ihr braucht sie ja nicht mehr, oder?) die seine gnstig abtreten knnte.
> (Antwort bitte per PN)
> 
> Danke im Voraus!


Da hast aber schon eine Antwort drauf bekommen (auch wenn Du sie wahrscheinlich nicht hren wolltest...)




> Ich kopiere hier mal was rein, was ein Problem fr dich werden knnte:
> 
> Die mediscript-Software auf der DVD ist als Einzelplatzlizenz nur einmalig und auf einem Rechner installierbar.
> 
> 
> Steht genau so hier 
> Mal abgesehen davon glaube ich nicht, dass die aktuellen Ex-Hexler erst im Sommer (laut Homepage erscheint die DVD mit aktuellstem Examen im Juni/Juli bzw ab November/Januar nach dem jeweiligen HEx) eine solche DVD erstanden haben.
> Kurz: Ich frchte, du wirst sie dir auf jeden Fall kaufen mssen...


Noch Fragen?

----------


## Hoppla-Daisy

So, nachdem nun auch alle wissen, wo der Chat ist, hoffe ich doch, den ein oder anderen dort ab und an anzutreffen. Der ist nmlich mehrfach erfolgreich erprobt und absolut geeignet, Frust und Freude rauszulassen  :Grinnnss!:  (wenn es mal das Konversationsdingen sein muss  :Grinnnss!: ).

Und der Assistenten-Thread (fr die gestressten und nicht (!) gestressten Assistenten) hat uns ja schon mit weit offenen Armen aufgenommen. Fr diejenigen, die den Weg bisher noch nicht gefunden haben: Hier geht's lang!

Da wir damit diesen Thread hier nicht mehr bentigen (die kleine Party war nett  :Grinnnss!:  ... sind sie brigens im Chat immer  :bhh: ), werd ich nun feierlich den Riegel vorlegen und ein Schlsschen dranmachen. 

Ladies and Gentlemen, it was a pleasure! See you soon at the theatre just around the corner  :hmmm...: 

Thank you for choosing Medi-Learn Boards. Take care and goodbye  ::-winky: 

*klick*

----------

